# What really happened on 9/11 ?



## Moonglow (Aug 8, 2012)

keep an open mind and listen to the evidence.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZN5g5cKPxa4&feature=related]THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ON 9/11!!! 100%TRUTH (PART 1) - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSnkRol5ghQ&feature=relmfu]THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ON 9/11!!! 100% TRUTH (PART 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dgM6hjNedE0&feature=related]2012 (MUST SEE) Military Plane - Undeniable new 9-11 WTC DRONE PLANE PROOF (NOT UA 175) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 8, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6pEZf8P_RE&feature=related][Must Watch] Full The Painful Truth and lies behind 9/11 - A documentary you dont want to miss - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait.....You will be told to "prove" evidence of US or other complicity in the 9-11 attacks, while the OCT believers staunchly support a conspiracy theory that can not be proven and that has been shown to be scientifically, physically, logistically, and sensibly complete BS .


----------



## PredFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Gotta love truthers. Good comedy.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 10, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYzIbOYaSy8&feature=player_embedded]Important Message from 9/11 Truth! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## techieny (Aug 10, 2012)

The comment "NBC was also using image fakery!" just makes me howl!!!


----------



## Politico (Aug 10, 2012)

A bunch of terrorists crashed some planes into some buildings. Where have you been?


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2012)

I think it was aliens (and not the ones from Mexico)!


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mole people!!!


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Could be? Show me the proof against it!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 10, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> keep an open mind and listen to the evidence.
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHAT REALLY HAPPENED ON 9/11!!! 100%TRUTH (PART 1) - YouTube
> ...



 @ video #1


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2012)

(Since I don't have a picture of Moonglow or Mr. Jones, this pic will have to do!!!)


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 10, 2012)

Because they are not as cool as vampires!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Rat in the Hat (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## katsung47 (Aug 13, 2012)

688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)

In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success. 
In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack: 


> Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breivik&#8217;s Attack
> &#8226;	Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com        August 26, 2011
> 
> ...



In 7/7/2005 London bombing: (The plot known with Hurricane Katrina, ended on 9/24/2005)



> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks?
> by Michel Chossudovsky       August 8, 2005
> A fictional "scenario" of multiple bomb attacks on London's underground took place at exactly the same time as the bomb attack on July 7, 2005.
> Peter Power, Managing Director of Visor Consultants, a private firm on contract to the London Metropolitan Police, described in a BBC interview how he had organized and conducted the anti-terror drill, on behalf of an unnamed business client.
> ...



In famous 911/2001 terror attack: 



> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Posted By: ChristopherBollyn        Date: Friday, 1-Nov-2002 16:24:12
> 
> ...



All those drills were identical to the coming "terror attack" and happened at same time at same place. They played mission to cover up the main attack. In case the perpetrators were found by the security guard at the site, they would pass the security check by disguising as part of the exercise. Here is how it interrupted the air defense:



> 9/11 War Games
> paralysis of air defenses to ensure the attack succeeded?
> 
> "Is this real world or an exercise?" Col. Robert K. Marr Jr. Northeast
> ...



Since 911, the &#8220;bizarre coincidence" becomes routine job.


----------



## Huey (Aug 19, 2012)

a whole lot of americans were barbqued


----------



## Mr. Jones (Aug 20, 2012)

katsung47 said:


> 688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)
> 
> In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success.
> In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack:
> ...



It is all indeed filled with bizarre coincidences" . How can the alleged Muslim terrorists have known the date and time of such "war games" on 9-11. How could they also have gotten so "lucky" to pick the same date and time of the terror drills on 7-7 in London as well?
Is it also just coincidental that the writers and signatories of the PNAC papers, who claimed in it to need a new Pearl Harbor type of event to galvanize public support for the military endeavors needed in the ME, that many of them were in sensitive positions of authority and power within the Bush administration on 9-11?

*It Wasn't Muslims*

_Shortly after 9/11, President Bush advised people not to tolerate outrageous conspiracy theories about the attacks of 11 September (Bush, 2001).[2] Philip Zelikow, who directed the work of the 9/11 Commission, has likewise warned against outrageous conspiracy theories (Hansen, 2005). What do these men mean by this expression? They cannot mean that we should reject all conspiracy theories about 9/11, because the governments own account is a conspiracy theory, with the conspirators all being members of al-Qaeda. They mean only that we should reject outrageous theories.

But what distinguishes an outrageous theory from a non-outrageous one? This is one of the central questions in the philosophy of science. When confronted by rival theories---lets say Neo-Darwinian Evolution and Intelligent Design---scientists and philosophers of science ask which theory is better and why. The mark of a good theory is that it can explain, in a coherent way, all or at least most of the relevant facts and is not contradicted by any of them. A bad theory is one that is contradicted by some of the relevant facts. An outrageous theory would be one that is contradicted by virtually all the relevant facts.

With this definition in mind, let us look at the official theory about the Twin Towers, which says that they collapsed because of the combined effect of the impact of the airplanes and the resulting fires. The report put out by FEMA said: The structural damage sustained by each tower from the impact, combined with the ensuing fires, resulted in the total collapse of each building (FEMA, 2002).[3] This theory clearly belongs in the category of outrageous theories, because is it is contradicted by virtually all the relevant facts. Although this statement may seem extreme, I will explain why it is not._

*The Destruction of the World Trade Center: Why the Official Account of 911 Cannot Be True*


----------



## katsung47 (Aug 26, 2012)

picture compare with Madrid fire


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Gotta love truthers. Good comedy.



gotta love frady cat deniars who cant give evidence that stand up to the facts and evidence and run off when challenged to refute them as you so well demonstrated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 27, 2012)

Politico said:


> A bunch of terrorists crashed some planes into some buildings. Where have you been?



yeah those terrorists are the people in the Bush administration.Better question is where have YOU been?


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TZ3xRKSnP4]Project For The New American Century-PNAC exposed (full movie) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 7, 2012)

Well it does seem strange that many things go unanswered.
I am not saying that our govt. did it, but it does leave questions in ones mind asto what really happened, and why the buildings collapsed so fast when  the buildings had the reputation as being one of these best built.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2012)

Moonglow said:


> Well it does seem strange that many things go unanswered.
> I am not saying that our govt. did it, but it does leave questions in ones mind asto what really happened, and why the buildings collapsed so fast when  the buildings had the reputation as being one of these best built.



Dont forget to include that the designers of the towers built them in mind to be able to take hits from MULTIPLE airliners and they would remain standing.a fact the trolls  like Ghook one of the biggest of them all,always ignore.


whats really funny though is they ignore the facts that no building in the history of mankind had ever collapased due to fire and that when buildings do come down due to fire,they dont collapse at free fall speed,they come down gradually over a period of time and the entire structure doesnt collapse either.. this one troll made me laugh so hard recently on a 9/11 thread.

I brought that fact up and he showed me a pic of an INFERIOR building collapsing due to fire but all he did was help prove my case for me because it only PARTIALLY fell.the entire stutcture did not collapse,the structure itself remainded standing. the user name he went by was I can see the light but he should call himself I CANT SEE THE LIGHT.He was a miserable failure while he was here.

the smoking gun on 9/11 that it was an inside job that bombs brought the towers down is bld 7.they cant get around that fact no matter how hard they try and thats because bld 7 was a couple of blocks away from the towers and there were  other buildings much closer to the towers including next door neighbors of theirs that were hit by much worse debris than bld 7 was and had far more extensive fires than bld 7 did yet all of those buildings structures remained standing.Trolls like Ghook ignore that little fact EVERY SINGLE TIME.Barry Jenning testimony is something the trolls ignore everytime as well.you might want to watch this if you havent heard his testimony he gave before they killed him off for telling the truth about bombs in the towers.


whats interesting is 9/11 follows the same pattern of the kennedy assassination.witnesses who give conflicting versions of events different than the governments dying in very mysterious deaths.



the proof is in the pudding that it was an inside job.All you got to do is watch this short five minute video.someone would have to be on drugs to still believe the official version after that. none of the trolls ever  even attempt to debunk it because they cant.Its undebunkable.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

something that should be added to that video that the trolls  always ignore as well is that the towers and bld 7 were the only buildings that fell that day due to fires and they were all three owned by Larry Silverstein yet none of the other buildings hit by much worse debris with worse fires collapsed that day.

the 9/11 apologists just chunk it up to a concidence of course.you got to love the logic of the coincidence theorists.theres so many bizarre coincidences in 9/11 it amazes me how they are such fools the way the concidence theorists defend them to no end.


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 9, 2012)

The size of hole was for a missile not for a Boeing. 






THE EVIDENCE: 

One hole, 2 ½ yards in diameter 

Whatever hit the Pentagon on September 11, 2001 made a hole several meters wide in the front wall between the first and second floors. It emerged three blocks later, leaving behind a perfectly round hole of about 2 ½ yards in diameter.

asile.org


----------



## Rozman (Sep 9, 2012)

Until someone comes up with some proof that something different happened.
I'm going with what actually happened....

Thank you.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 10, 2012)

What happened on 9/11 with regards to the WTC Towers?  They were brought down with "mini-nukes".



Saturday, August 15, 2009

Cancer at Ground Zero: Toxins Versus Radiation, and Nuking 

To recap, a recent study showed 4 cases of multiple myeloma cancer in young ground zero workers. Since multiple myeloma normally occurs in old people, four cases out of this specific population of ground zero workers is a very high rate, not explainable by random chance.

There are really only two plausible explanations for these cases of cancer:
1) toxic chemicals, such as benzene, produced by the burning debris/rubble pile
2) radiation from radionuclides leftover from the nuking of the WTC towers

The critical point here is that cancer is almost certainly due to radiation for the following logic:
a) people have been exposed to toxins such as benzene before, but don't develop cancer for ten to twenty years.
b) the ground zero workers developed these cancers in three to four years.
c) radiation can induce cancer in a short period of time.

Now one could argue that the toxin level at Ground Zero was so extreme that it caused cancer much more rapidly than normal. However, this really doesn't hold up for the following reasons:
i) high levels of toxins getting into someone's system are more likely to cause immediate acute systemic illness-- that should have been noted for these cancer victims if it occurred
ii) there must be many other cases of people being exposed to high levels of aerosol carcinogens, yet there is no clear connection of these toxins and rapid cancer development
iii) people who worked at ground zero for any extended period wore protective breathing equipment, which would have limited toxin exposure but would have done nothing for radiation exposure

Importantly, multiple myeloma is NOT the only suspicious cancer showing up in Ground Zero workers-- there is also
thyroid cancer, which is strongly linked to radiation exposure. There are also many blood cancers showing up in the workers.

Finally, note that even the toxins ultimately can be explained by the nuking. First, the power of the nuclear demolition fragmented and fried interior contents of the towers-- leading to immediate toxin production. Second, the China Syndrome of unextinguishable fires in the WTC rubble is due to the nukes-- and was also the source of toxin production.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> What happened...
> 
> <snip>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hfYJsQAhl0]Billy Madison - Ultimate Insult (Academic Decathlon) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 11, 2012)

Rozman said:


> Until someone comes up with some proof that something different happened.
> I'm going with what actually happened....
> 
> Thank you.




The 9 11 Solution RESTORED - YouTube


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Until someone comes up with some proof that something different happened.
> ...


----------



## Politico (Sep 11, 2012)

So three pages into the thousandth thread later...........


----------



## ERGO (Sep 11, 2012)

*The "official account" of the Pentagon attack is a fantasy! 
*

*No identifiable Boeing 757-223 parts were ever found. There were two 6 ton Pratt & Whitney engines that were never found. no seats, no luggage, no landing gear...*

Unfortunately, many people in America are unaware that the Washington, D.C. area has Raytheon "Basic Point Defense" missile battery armament embedded on several building rooftops there, using Sea Sparrow air defense missiles, much in the same fashion that Moscow has a system that NATO code named Yo Yo that maintains radar surveillance and provides protection to the Kremlin and other high value targets from military incursions. There is a system, known as "Identification Friend or Foe" aka I.F.F., which uses a special MODE 4A feature that only military aircraft use, whereupon special encryption. Additionally, a mission specific MODEX aka SEDSCAF number for each plane is assigned and if it does not meet the PLAN OF THE DAY for the area, IT STILL IS NOT GOING TO PASS MODE 4A MUSTER. It would be shot down. No "if"s, no "and"s and no "but"s!
The proper MODEX / SEDSCAF NUMBER is what enables an aircraft them to penetrate prohibited or military restricted airspace such as that which surrounds both the White House and the Pentagon, as well as a number of military installations around the globe.
 The reason I mention this is that there are several echelons of protection which allegedly all summarily failed us on Sept. 11th., 2001, and allowed an unidentified plane hurtling towards Washington, D.C.s protected airspace, long after the First targets in New York had already been seriously damaged.
So, on September 11, 2001, what took place was a plane that was not a scheduled air carrier flight, per the Bureau of Transportation Statistics or BTS database, departed Dulles International from a departure gate that does not match the coordinates transmitted by FDR data stored in the CPM provided by the N.T.S.B., flight data recorder records, on that non-scheduled American Airlines flight, aka FLT 77 per the governments submission, where this flight allegedly left Dulles with a hijacker on board who was capable of flying a very sophisticated and complex airplane that even the average pilot in the F.A.A. pilot registry could probably not really fly with such precision.
What was more alarming that day is that during the 3 minute hijacking interval, neither the cockpit door opened (reported via the Digital Flight Data Acquisition Unit or DFDAU as it is known as) and the autopilot did not disengage.
The precision turn executed and the immediate orientation onto the course to the Pentagon is kind of indicative of a professional pilot and not a hijacker being at the controls, because the crew who flew that plane knew precisely where the plane was when they turned directly onto a course which would then take them directly into the target, which that morning was the Pentagon. Given the fact that it is quite impossible for these freshly in the cockpit hijackers to know where the plane was when they took it over, and furthermore, to know the exact on course heading back to the Washington, D.C. area to attack the Pentagon, is again quite telling of who really was still at the controls of this plane.

This full article full of factual info can be read at:
JAMES FETZER: The "official account" of the Pentagon attack is a fantasy

* Real Pilots Speak Out on September 11th Lies 911 *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc3EZMuerWY]Real Pilots Speak Out on September 11th Lies 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ERGO (Sep 11, 2012)

The supposed 9/11 hijackers of flight 77 did something puzzling for a crew of neophyte hijackers. On their way down thru Flight Level 180, or 18 thousand feet, they magically, without having listened to the ATIS or automated terminal information service, broadcast from Dulles International Airport that morning, these guys somehow knew the barometric pressure reported on that automated broadcast though no controller passed that information to them, and they set that in the Kollsman window on BOTH of the cockpit altimiters simultaneously.

Machine precision out of hijackers turning two knobs at the same time in perfect, instantaneous fashion, is extremely unlikely for these guys, yet that was exactly what took place when both the hijacker and his co-hijacker buddy, who must have gotten VERY lucky to pick those barometric pressure numbers for DCA that morning out of their asses, because they had no way of knowing them otherwiseas no radio in the cockpit was tuned to the ATIS frequency, as that is recorded in the FDR data and not reflected in the data the N.T.S.B. released from that planes Flight Data Recorder.

The supposed hijackers ,again, did something quite unusual. They were able to penetrate that highly protected airspace without the proper MODE 4A military I.F.F. response, and no communications with ATC of any kind, no clearance issued of any kind, and they flew a nice leisurely 330 degree turn after passing right past the White House, the more desirable high value target, than their intended Pentagon target could ever dream to be. After they completed the turn, they managed to accelerate the aircraft well beyond 150 knots faster than it could ever possibly fly at that altitude, even full throttle. They did this without touching the rudder pedals for even one moment after their hijacking of the plane several minutes earlier, too! Needless to say, to perform a coordinated turn as the N.T.S.B. flight data recorder data shows, they would have had to use rudder inputs, but they never touched the aircraft rudders once during their entire time in the cockpit after they slid under the crack below the cockpit door to gain entry. Was this because neither of them had legs? They walked onto the plane and did not require
 wheelchairs, so is it not a little strange or odd they never ever once touched the rudder pedals in that plane?

After careful analysis of the flight data recorder stuff provided to us by the N.T.S.B., in their recreation, we see the fact the rudders and the yoke were not moved nor did the autopilot disengage while the crew fought for their very lives in that cockpit. And, at no other time did the rudders ever get so much as a passing foot kick. At the very least, these guys would have probably inadvertently tested them a bit with their feet, yet they never touched them. And to do the nice 330 degree turn into the building, they would have absolutely NEEDED TO USE THE RUDDER to carry this out in what is called COORDINATED FLIGHT without slipping or skidding the plane in three dimensional space that morning.

source link:9/11: The Official Account of the Pentagon Attack is a Fantasy
*
911 Pentagon Flight Recorder Fraud Revealed - Dennis Cimino*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQenbm-aaEc]911 Pentagon Flight Recorder Fraud Revealed - Dennis Cimino (mirror) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 11, 2012)

ERGO said:


> The supposed 9/11 hijackers of flight 77 did something puzzling for a crew of neophyte hijackers. On their way down thru Flight Level 180, or 18 thousand feet, they magically, without having listened to the ATIS or automated terminal information service, broadcast from Dulles International Airport that morning, these guys somehow knew the barometric pressure reported on that automated broadcast though no controller passed that information to them, and they set that in the Kollsman window on BOTH of the cockpit altimiters simultaneously.
> 
> Machine precision out of hijackers turning two knobs at the same time in perfect, instantaneous fashion, is extremely unlikely for these guys, yet that was exactly what took place when both the hijacker and his co-hijacker buddy, who must have gotten VERY lucky to pick those barometric pressure numbers for DCA that morning out of their asses, because they had no way of knowing them otherwiseas no radio in the cockpit was tuned to the ATIS frequency, as that is recorded in the FDR data and not reflected in the data the N.T.S.B. released from that planes Flight Data Recorder.
> 
> ...


right bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2012)

Dawgshit just got his ass handed to him on a platter like he constantly does everyday.He can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.

these are facts dawgshit cant answer or get around.

http://www.rmbowman.com/ssn/Secrecy.htm


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 11, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > What happened...
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 11, 2012)

*35 Reasons Micro-Nukes Were Utilized to Demolish the WTC Cores on 9/11 *

Editors Note: Micro-Nukes were likely used at the base core in conduction with nano-thermite and C4. Multiple demolitions were used. 


Here are the reasons: 
1.Heat generation at ground zero for six months (china syndrome) 

2.Inability to quench ground zero heat with water 

3.Red hot/molten steel at ground zero

4.Missing core columns from ground zero (vaporized during destruction) 

5.Spreading of sand at ground zero consistent with attempts to limit radiation 

6.Washing of steel recovered from pile consistent with radiation decontamination 

7.Extreme security for ground zero steel shipments consistent with limiting access to radioactive steel 

8.Extreme security at ground zero, limiting exposure, view of devastation 

9.Extreme pulverization of WTC concrete into very fine particles 

10.Disappearance of over one thousand human bodies from WTC debris 

11.Disappearance of furniture, phones, filing cabinets and computers from WTC debris 

12.Disappearance of elevator doors, office doors, office cubicle walls, toilets and sinks from WTC debris 

13.Several floor fragments fused together in meteorite object 

14.Bone fragments sprayed into Bankers Trust upper floor during destruction 

15.Multiple blast waves during destruction of tower 

16.Large fireballs during initiation of WTC1 destruction 

17.Small backpack-sized fission nukes exist 

18.Fission-nuke technology well-established 

19.Low efficiency of fission nukes ensures leftover radioactive fragments and China syndrome 

20.EMP formation during tower destruction (exploding cars, partial burning) 

21.Description of heat in WTC blast cloud 

22.Extensive cover-up of ground zero air by EPA 

23.High rate of cancers, including thyroid cancer typically associated with radiation exposure, in ground zero responders 

24.Melted, hanging skin in WTC survivor Felipe David in absence of fire 

25.Vaporized press and crumpled steel door in WTC basement reported by Pecoraro 

26.Steel beam bent in U, without cracking, evidence of extreme high temps 

27.Steel beam bent in U has layer of molten metal on surface 

28.Extreme overall devastation of two massive towers and blasted out Ground Zero aftermath 

29.Appearance of fantastical, nonsensical DEW theory by likely govt agents uses evidence of nukes (EMP, extreme pulverization of tower into dust) but denies nukes at all costs 

30.Appearance of fantastical, nonsensical thermite (super nano-thermite) theory by likely govt agents uses evidence of nukes (molten steel, china syndrome) but denies nukes at all costs 

31.Small iron microspheres found by Jones et al in WTC dust evidence of steel vaporization by high temps of nukes 

32.Pyroclastic debris cloud during WTC destruction 

33.Upwards jutting debris trails reminiscent of debris trails formed during underground nuke test 

34.Small bright flashes during destruction of both towers 

35.Extremely compacted ground zero debris


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM3bHgTBxGo]911: Craters M-Nukes left in the WTC site - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 21, 2012)

Samuel Danner, an experienced pilot from Maryland, says he witnessed the attack on the Pentagon from less than 500 feet.  Danner said the aircraft in question was not a Boeing 757 but a very quiet-flying drone-like aircraft without any cockpit or fuselage windows.  Private investigators believe the Pentagon was hit by a DU - weaponized remote controlled Global Hawk.  Radiation levels were 10 times over normal around the Pentagon.  No bodies of passengers were found at the scene.

Global Hawks are extremly light weight about 4 tons and more than 50% is carbon fiber and resin.  That would explain why there was less than 2 tons of scrap!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1aBFbyN7xY]9/11 CONSPIRACY: Did the Global Hawk drones use Uranium? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Samuel Danner, an experienced pilot from Maryland, says he witnessed the attack on the Pentagon from less than 500 feet.  Danner said the aircraft in question was not a Boeing 757 but a very quiet-flying drone-like aircraft without any cockpit or fuselage windows.  Private investigators believe the Pentagon was hit by a DU - weaponized remote controlled Global Hawk.  Radiation levels were 10 times over normal around the Pentagon.  No bodies of passengers were found at the scene.
> 
> Global Hawks are extremly light weight about 4 tons and more than 50% is carbon fiber and resin.  That would explain why there was less than 2 tons of scrap!
> 
> ...



dont forget to mention none of the luggage was found either,none of the seats,no tail section,nothing.the only kind of evidence the Bush dupes can come up with is evidence that was planted and we know it was planted because the people at the airliner itself have told private investigaters that the wreckage they showed is not the wreckage of an airliner.

Whats really hysterical about the governments explanation of why there were no bodies,no luggage or none of the seats or tail section was found is they said the airliner vaporized. that explanation may work in the movies but not in the REAL world.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel Danner, an experienced pilot from Maryland, says he witnessed the attack on the Pentagon from less than 500 feet.  Danner said the aircraft in question was not a Boeing 757 but a very quiet-flying drone-like aircraft without any cockpit or fuselage windows.  Private investigators believe the Pentagon was hit by a DU - weaponized remote controlled Global Hawk.  Radiation levels were 10 times over normal around the Pentagon.  No bodies of passengers were found at the scene.
> ...


I think you mean your world, ...your grip on the real world is tenuous on a good day...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> *35 Reasons Micro-Nukes Were Utilized to Demolish the WTC Cores on 9/11 *
> 
> Editors Note: Micro-Nukes were likely used at the base core in conduction with nano-thermite and C4. Multiple demolitions were used.
> 
> ...



this video backs up what you posted as well.You got to love the logic of the trolls here that jet fuel fires caused this much heat and caused all the cars to look like that.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Samuel Danner, an experienced pilot from Maryland, says he witnessed the attack on the Pentagon from less than 500 feet.  Danner said the aircraft in question was not a Boeing 757 but a very quiet-flying drone-like aircraft without any cockpit or fuselage windows.  Private investigators believe the Pentagon was hit by a DU - weaponized remote controlled Global Hawk.  Radiation levels were 10 times over normal around the Pentagon.  No bodies of passengers were found at the scene.
> ...



Well stated and how right you are as well.  Now let me tell you something ridiculous, while we are on the subject of the Pentagon.  

 I was arguing with another so-called "The 9/11 debunker" from another forum.  This fool believed 100% that a plane had hit the Pentagon.  I told him there was NO PROOF at all of a plane ever hitting the Pentagon.  I even mentioned that there was NO BODIES found.  So he searched the internet and found a picture of a burnt corspe and said "See here is proof of a dead passenger".  I told him it was fake.  I said if it was real, than how come there are no other photos of the PLANE.  This is what he claims, "The Pentagon is a highly restricted area.  No one can just come in an take photos without permission.  

I posted the video clip below and told him "Let me know when you find the plane".  He then said the video clip is fake.  

*9/11 DEBUNKERS ARE STUPID!*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHWHHid0Pmo]9/11 CNN No Plane at Pentagon Original Footage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## katsung47 (Sep 24, 2012)

(10) Another reason that we know the fires were not as serious as claimed, is that there are photos of people in the impacted region after the planes hit the building (and before it collapsed). The above photos show at least two survivors of the impact and the initial jet-fuel fire. 

The World Trade Center Fires.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

the majority of the explosion took place outside the towers so they were hardly that serious.lol

Jet fuel fires cant weaken steel either.the designers antipated this when they built them.those fires wernt hot enough to melt a marshmellow,let alone weaken steel and troll sgomer ollie,Politico and dawgshit can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

something else the trolls constantly ignore is there were other buildings that had far more severe damage and fires done to them than bld 7 that were much closer to the towers but all those buildings remained standing and did not collapse and the only three that fell that day were owned by Silverstein.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



That guy at that forum you were talking to is obviously another disinfo agent like Gomer Ollie or Dawgshit.the crap their handlers pay them to post is priceless.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Okay...what took down the lightpoles if it was a global hawk?


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



maybe they should release all cctv from the event and we could see


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 25, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




The following link might answer your question about the lightposts.  
http://911review.org/brad.com/pentagon/lightpoles/

It was all pre-planned to make it look like a plane had severed the lightposts.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


OK ...now then ...lol.....when were the light post knocked down? just before or just after the mini nuke drone hit the pentagon ....lol...did "they" send in  a crew to knock them down , or was it remote controlled ?
why do the light poles have only impact damage on the top?
btw your link is unusable Error 403: Forbidden
You don't have permissions to access this page. This usually means one of the following:

this file and directory permissions make them unavailable from the Internet. 
.htaccess contains instructions that prevent public access to this file or directory. 
Please check file and directory permissions and .htaccess configuration if you are able to do this. Otherwise, request your webmaster to grant you access.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Wildcat dont waste your time on candyass.He is the biggest disinformation agent troll to ever troll any message board.He has alzheimers diseace.many people have answered that question for him so many times in the past and the troll keeps CONSTANTLY asking people that question.trust me,its best to put him on ignore.he is just seeking attention.You've heard the old saying before.



thats what your doing everytime you reply to these agents Gomer Ollie,Rightwinger,Dawgshit and Candyass. they are just here to waste your time.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am a newbie here!

First let me say something about the Pentagon Hoax.​
IF a 757 , that weights over 240,000 lbs hit the Pentagon, where did it go? After looking at all the photo's and video's for the debris from this crash I could only account for maybe say 5000 pounds of the aircraft. I have heard things like it disintegrated on impact, the fire consumed it, it must have been trucked away. I was even told that the whole fuselage,tail and all, went into that hole in the building and that the debris can be seen inside of the building. I said there was not enough debris in there to make a Cessna let alone a 757. It disintegrated in small pieces was his answer. I asked where were the wings? He pointed out a black line on the outside of the building and said "That is where they hit". I said OK, so the wings should be laying right under that impact line, where are they? He reported me for trolling! 240,000 minus 5000 leaves 235,000 pounds of the alleged 757 is missing. What is that? Over 95% of it ? Lets not mention how much jet fuel must have been onboard. It can carry over 11,000 gals of fuel. But let's say it only had 5000 gal. There were, I think 2 fire engine there and they put out the fire in no time. 5000 gla of jet fuel should have made a bigger fire than that? But anyway. When you look inside the hole you can see office furniture that does not have a burn mark on it. JP fuel would have incinerated everything inside that building. 

now here goes my theory as to why the U.S. stage this whole thing. Actually I have 2. I will give you the one I put together first. Later I will share the one I found while doing more research on the theory.

My theory of Why the US Carried Out the False Flag Ops of 911
Since 9/11 I have been in denial about any conspiracies on the part of our government in connection with the events of that day. But after the shock wore off I started examining the stories in more detail. After looking at the footage of the events at the Pentagon I came to realize that this was a hoax. There was no plane crash at the Pentagon. Since then I keep my &#8220;Eyes Wide Open&#8221;

I love my country. I gave it three years of my life during the Vietnam War era. But after watching a video of a three-year independent investigation into the attack on the Pentagon I had to face, what in my opinion is a fact, that the events which took place at the Pentagon was a false flag operation carried out by our own government. Now I had to ask myself does this include all of the events on 9/11. The answer I came up with was yes! But the bigger question was why!!
Sounds so much like Pearl Harbor! The government needed to somehow change public opinion to get the United States into World War II. So off to war we go to face-off against Hitler's Germany and the Empire of Japan. What were the stakes? We could lose a few thousand sailors and civilians plus most of our fleet of battleships and destroyers anchored in Pearl Harbor. Our vital aircraft carriers just happen to be out on maneuvers. Was that luck or did we have prior knowledge of the attack?
Now let's weigh that against what might have happened if we never entered the war. Without our help all of Europe, Russia, the Middle East and Africa may have been in Hitler's hands. On the other side of the world the Japanese Empire may have included all of Indonesia the Far East including China. Now to me those are some very very high-stakes. As powerful as the United States was during that era I find it very hard to believe that we could have defeated both of these now superpowers alone. So looking at this scenario I would have to say that we really had no choice but to sacrifice Pearl Harbor.
Now let's fast-forward to just before 9/11. What was at stake here? Yes there was terrorism all around the world we had a few pain in the butt dictators but our biggest problem the USSR was now a nonfactor and so was China (at the time). The oil fields of the Middle East? No we took care of that during the Gulf War. Well maybe we still had some unfinished business with Saddam Hussein. Or what about that the economy needed a boost and all the bigwigs needed to capitalize on the war to make their millions of dollars. But all of this does not add up to the terrifying events of 9/11.
What in the hell is worth the loss of all those innocent souls plus the millions and billions of taxpayer money it cost to re-build what we destroyed?
I am just a regular guy with no formal education but I have enough of a brain to see when things just don't add up. So in my opinion. Let me say that again. In my opinion there was something inside the country of Iraq that we felt was worth all the sacrifices of 9/11. So we invaded Iraq under the pretense of stamping out the terrorists being harbored by the government of Iraq. Plus we knew that Iraq possessed weapons of mass destruction. Well as it turns out we never found one. But we had teams searching all over Iraq. So what the hell were we looking for?
Let's go back to World War II and Hitler for just one moment. It is a fact that Hitler believed in ancient aliens. And that there were ancient texts scattered throughout the world that explains their advanced technology. So he sent expeditions throughout the world looking for this technology. And as we now know he must've found some of what he was looking for. Hitler had all types of rocket and jet engines which he used to make the V1 and V2 rockets or missiles and fighter planes powered by jet engines. Luckily for us he was not able to mass produce either of these two advanced technology weapons. The race was now on between the United States and Russia for all the German scientists. As we all know those scientists whom we grabbed out of Germany are the scientist which started our missile program and subsequently the ability for us to land on the moon and continue exploring our solar system.
So now, could it be that what we were looking for in side of Iraq were similar technologies left behind by ancient aliens? In my opinion the answer is yes! What is the single most important resource needed throughout the world? A free limit less supply of clean energy! No more fossil fuels polluting the atmosphere. What is the source of power? I believe that what we were looking for and made all these sacrifices for was one of the &#8220;Crystal Skull's&#8221;.
According to Don Carlos Barrios, an expert on the Mayan calendar, member of the Council of Mayan elders and world Council of Mayan elders, there are 29 original Crystal skulls on earth. And when everything is in alignment with the Galactic center, all 29 Crystal skulls will be brought together at an undisclosed location where a sacred Mayan ceremony will be performed. It is believed that these skulls would then turn into some sort of device that would bring in the cosmic energy source that could be used in place of the fossil fuels we use today to power our homes, vehicles, ships, planes and everything else that depends on fossil fuels today. Don Carlos said that this ritual ceremony needed to be performed on a lake that had a small island in the middle. He was asked the name of the lake. He could not answer that. He was then asked if he could tell us in what country this lake was found. He answered-the United States of America! Why the United States? These skulls would be the most valuable objects the world has ever known. They will end life as we know it here on earth! And because of that they would need to be protected by the most powerful country on earth! The United States will also be charged with developing a global grid for this free energy to be used by every single person on earth. Do you see any problem developing here? What if the wealthy 1% want to harness this energy as a way to profit from it? This would cause the whole world to turn against us. Hopefully those of us in the United States who are not part of the 1% or 10% would also revolt against these profiteers. It may turn out that with all the power these people have amassed the may not be defeat able. That would mean that we would be slaves and they would be masters of earth! But hold on here. These skulls were left here by the ancient aliens to provide us with a technology that would help us save mother Earth. These aliens have been monitoring us for countless thousands and thousands of years. They would not allow the powerful to enslave the meek. They would make sure that the meek inherit the earth!! And with that would come a worldwide consciousness of respect and love for one another.
I love my country so much that I am going to give them the benefit of a doubt. And my doubt is that they knew of the Crystal skulls and what needed to be done to secure them, even having to stage the events of 9/11 to accomplish their mission. I feel that sometime in the near future the truth will be told. And the burden of carrying the conspiracy theories involving all of the events of 9/11 will be lifted off our shoulders and once again we will be proud of being citizens of the greatest country in the world.
God bless the United States of America!

Eyes Wide Open


----------



## whitehall (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah right, keep an open mind. We saw the planes hit the Towers and the Pentagon. Recovered evidence points to the jihad radicals. The conspiracy theory seems to be centered in and promoted by the radical left wing of American politics. Do they understand how their hatred insults the legacy of the 3,000 people who were murdered by the jihad that day and the four hundred Emergency response people who were killed doing their job? It's one thing having fun with the theory that Russians recovered a US nuclear weapon but when you try to create a wild political conspiracy that could not have happened in the craziest scenario just because you hate republicans, you have to think about mental illness.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 26, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Yeah right, keep an open mind. We saw the planes hit the Towers and the Pentagon. Recovered evidence points to the jihad radicals. The conspiracy theory seems to be centered in and promoted by the radical left wing of American politics. Do they understand how their hatred insults the legacy of the 3,000 people who were murdered by the jihad that day and the four hundred Emergency response people who were killed doing their job? It's one thing having fun with the theory that Russians recovered a US nuclear weapon but when you try to create a wild political conspiracy that could not have happened in the craziest scenario just because you hate republicans, you have to think about mental illness.



You should take off those government issued rose colored glasses and see the world as it really is. Break out of that shell you have been living in. You probably still drive a Pinto and down a straight line! No body needs to be reminded of all who were lost! Because we hate Republicans??? Radical left wing of American politics? Are you talking about Bush here? Either one it don't matter. they are the ones who orchestrated this whole thing. So if they are the Radical left wing of American politics I concur. They moved so far to the right that they are in LEFT field now.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 26, 2012)

ERGO said:


> The supposed 9/11 hijackers of flight 77 did something puzzling for a crew of neophyte hijackers. On their way down thru Flight Level 180, or 18 thousand feet, they magically, without having listened to the ATIS or automated terminal information service, broadcast from Dulles International Airport that morning, these guys somehow knew the barometric pressure reported on that automated broadcast though no controller passed that information to them, and they set that in the Kollsman window on BOTH of the cockpit altimiters simultaneously.
> 
> Machine precision out of hijackers turning two knobs at the same time in perfect, instantaneous fashion, is extremely unlikely for these guys, yet that was exactly what took place when both the hijacker and his co-hijacker buddy, who must have gotten VERY lucky to pick those barometric pressure numbers for DCA that morning out of their asses, because they had no way of knowing them otherwiseas no radio in the cockpit was tuned to the ATIS frequency, as that is recorded in the FDR data and not reflected in the data the N.T.S.B. released from that planes Flight Data Recorder.
> 
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> I am a newbie here!
> 
> First let me say something about the Pentagon Hoax.​
> IF a 757 , that weights over 240,000 lbs hit the Pentagon, where did it go? After looking at all the photo's and video's for the debris from this crash I could only account for maybe say 5000 pounds of the aircraft. I have heard things like it disintegrated on impact, the fire consumed it, it must have been trucked away. I was even told that the whole fuselage,tail and all, went into that hole in the building and that the debris can be seen inside of the building. I said there was not enough debris in there to make a Cessna let alone a 757. It disintegrated in small pieces was his answer. I asked where were the wings? He pointed out a black line on the outside of the building and said "That is where they hit". I said OK, so the wings should be laying right under that impact line, where are they? He reported me for trolling! 240,000 minus 5000 leaves 235,000 pounds of the alleged 757 is missing. What is that? Over 95% of it ? Lets not mention how much jet fuel must have been onboard. It can carry over 11,000 gals of fuel. But let's say it only had 5000 gal. There were, I think 2 fire engine there and they put out the fire in no time. 5000 gla of jet fuel should have made a bigger fire than that? But anyway. When you look inside the hole you can see office furniture that does not have a burn mark on it. JP fuel would have incinerated everything inside that building.
> ...


----------



## whitehall (Sep 26, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah right, keep an open mind. We saw the planes hit the Towers and the Pentagon. Recovered evidence points to the jihad radicals. The conspiracy theory seems to be centered in and promoted by the radical left wing of American politics. Do they understand how their hatred insults the legacy of the 3,000 people who were murdered by the jihad that day and the four hundred Emergency response people who were killed doing their job? It's one thing having fun with the theory that Russians recovered a US nuclear weapon but when you try to create a wild political conspiracy that could not have happened in the craziest scenario just because you hate republicans, you have to think about mental illness.
> ...



Don't you understand that the conspiracy you advocate is impossible? The conspiracy orientated hate filled left seems to give Bush a lot more credit than he deserves for cunning and organization in seven months in office. If Bush made any mistakes the worst one was not firing every fat assed bureaucrat that Clinton appointed in the "intelligence" field. We know the same jihad gang that committed the 9-11 atrocity also tried to destroy the World Trade center with a conventional bomb back in Clinton's administration and he blew it off saying that it was a "stupid act by stupid people". What would be the point of an inside job? World domination? Maybe the radical tin foil hats who promote the 9-11 conspiracy should consider the feelings of the families of the 3,000 people murdered by jihad terrorists and give their hatred a rest.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

whitehall said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


strangely they believe they are helping the families !


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

as do the families....


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZi0zgpmIQc]Glenn Beck I hate 9 11 victims families for asking questions - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

eots said:


> as do the families....


bullshit ...TO be accurate 1% of the families believe that crap.
the other 99% know your concern is a steaming pile...
glen beck is prime example ,thanks for posting him.
it helps me make my point!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.









Now I command thee to make another one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2012)

still another fart from one of the other agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from one of the other agent trolls.



*BRAVO!!!!!!!*​
Well done, my little puppet.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 26, 2012)

whitehall said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Why is it impossible? At one time we thought flight was impossible, landing on the moon was imposible, cloning was imposible. With time just about every thing is possible. You are just stuck on one idea. Did you read my post? That could be one point and a very good one. Not because It's my thoery but because it add's up to why we would destroy so much. The reward at the end would have to justify the sacrifice in the begining. And getting our hands on ancient alien technology just might be it.


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > as do the families....
> ...



got a link to that statistic ?...No of course not.. because you just made it up


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


watch out indie!


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fJCnwJbIcU]Reactions from Family Members to the 9-11 Commission - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wrong don't need one... 9-11 Victim Families Criticize Napolitano Comments 
Blog  November 29, 2010 4:49 PM EST  JOE STRUPP 
149
   Relatives of 9-11 victims are criticizing Fox Business Network's Andrew Napolitano for his claim last week that the government is hiding facts surrounding the September 11 attacks.

Those who spoke with Media Matters either dismissed the claims of a conspiracy or criticized Napolitano for raising the issue as they continue to seek closure.

Napolitano made the comments on November 23 during an interview on Alex Jones' radio show.

Napolitano claimed in the interview that it's "hard for me to believe" that World Trade Center 7 "came down by itself," and said that it couldn't have happened "the way the government told us."

Experts have debunked this myth, including Popular Mechanics, which noted, "Conspiracy theorists have long claimed that explosives downed World Trade Center 7, north of the Twin Towers." The publication, which frequently debunks 9-11 conspiracy theories, added that a "report from the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) conclusively rebuts those claims."

Jones, who is the self-proclaimed leader of the movement that wrongly claims that the 9-11 attacks were an inside job, responded to Napolitano's claims by praising his "courage" and calling him a "great American."

Fox spokespeople did not respond to a request for comment.

But some of those whose relatives died in the attacks were glad to speak up.

Among them was Tim Sumner, co-founder of 9/11 Families for a Safe & Strong America. He dismissed the Truther view after listening to the Napolitano/Jones exchange.

"We know who attacked us and that they are still coming at us," Sumner, whose firefighter brother-in-law died in the South Tower, wrote in an e-mail. "The questions we will continue to ask are those aimed at ensuring our government does not recreate systemic loopholes in our national defense.

"Unfortunately, a few pundits remain willfully ignorant of the facts surrounding the collapse of WTC 7 yet voice their opinions nonetheless. Conversely, Alex Jones is a grave robber who, like all of the self-proclaimed leaders of the 9/11 'truth' movement, provokes solely for personal gain; his 'facts' have been debunked or are ludicrous on their face."

Charles Wolf's wife, Katherine, died in the North Tower on Sept. 11. He calls conspiracies like those Napolitano discussed "ludicrous," and accused him of using the tragedy to seek attention.

"After all the investigations, they are rather ludicrous," he said. "Nine and a half years after, to bring something like this up, what kind of publicity is he looking for for himself? It appears to me to be rather self-serving. He is not worth getting upset about, he is just someone who is looking for publicity."

Rosemary Cain, whose son, firefighter George Cain, died that day, took issue with Napolitano specifically.

"Judge Napolitano? I can't believe that, I really don't believe it," she said when she heard about his comments. "What can they gain by that? I think it is beneath him to come out with a remark like that. He is in a position of respect."

She also stated:

"Anybody who talks about that is obviously not a family member and just trying to stir the pot and cause controversy. The bottom line is that if people were not affected by 9/11, they should just keep their mouths shut because it is hurtful to the families."

"I think the media gives some of these nut jobs too much credibility and too much air space."

Then there is Herbert Ouida, whose son, Todd, died in the North Tower. He criticized Napolitano and any others who raise such conspiracies to gain attention:

"We trust the government and have no reason not to trust the government on this. People make a living on these things, they make a living on the tragedy."

"We live in a media age and people want to fill 24 hours and people make a name for themselves and take advantage of this media need."

9-11 Victim Families Criticize Napolitano Comments | Blog | Media Matters for America


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2012)

eots said:


> Reactions from Family Members to the 9-11 Commission - YouTube


got anything that's not the same three people in the wtc7 clip and not rehearsed ?


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



this hardly confirms your statistic...lol


----------



## eots (Sep 26, 2012)

9/11 Survivors and Family Members 
Question the 9/11 Commission Report
Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## whitehall (Sep 26, 2012)

In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2012)

whitehall said:


> In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.



There is a _government_ within the government and it cares not which one of the choices they give you is in power...they can kill president in front of everyone in broad daylight and get away with it


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 27, 2012)

whitehall said:


> In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.



You can read my theory on that subject post #55


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 27, 2012)

THE SECRET RACE TO CONTROL IRAQ'S EXTRATERRESTRIAL HERITAGE 
In 1976, a scholar translating ancient Sumerian cuneiform texts published the first of his books, The 12th Planet. Zecharia Sitchin described the technological wonders and knowledge of the ancient civilization of Sumeria. What made his work controversial was that he claimed that the Sumerians were aided in starting their civilization by an advanced race of beings called the Anunnaki (Sumerian for those who came from Heaven to Earth'). He described technological wonders possessed by the Anunnaki, and a factional war between the Anunnaki who finally departed the planet around 1700 BC. Furthermore, Sitchin described the home world of these beings as a mysterious planet that periodically returns to the vicinity of the solar system every 3,600 years. Sitchin's translations, when combined with biblical and historical records supporting the existence of ET races in human affairs, made clear the important role by this ancient ET race in the genesis of humanity. Sitchin's translations proved to be very controversial and mainstream archeologists dismissed the work as too speculative. However, there were very influential clandestine organizations that took Sitchin's work much more seriously. 
Ever since at least 1947, US based clandestine organizations have been engaged in the reverse engineering of downed ET spacecraft, and communicating with different ET races. The most prominent of the reverse engineering efforts of clandestine organizations have involved a race of ETs commonly described as Grays', similar in appearance to the ET's depicted in Steven Spielberg's famous movie, Close Encounters of the Third Kind. The technology possessed by the Grays was far advanced to anything possessed by humanity, and efforts began immediately to learn about and reverse engineer this technology. The content of Sitchin's work describing an ancient ET race would most certainly have aroused the curiosity of these clandestine organizations in the US and elsewhere. The possibility that the Anunnaki described by Sitchin had attained a level of technological sophistication even more advanced than that attained by Grays was something that had to be seriously explored. Even more perplexing for clandestine organizations, was the idea that this advanced race could one day return to the Earth and again interact with humanity as they did in the remote past. 
It is very likely that various intelligence gathering efforts confirmed the validity of some if not most of Sitchin's hypotheses. US and European clandestine organizations would undoubtedly have made it a top priority to gain access to these ancient ET sites in southern Iraq to learn about the advanced technology used by the Anunnaki. Furthermore, they would have been interested in learning more about the purported home world of the Anunnaki in case it did indeed return to the vicinity of the solar system in the near future. 
The problem, however, was that the Cold War still existed and Iraq was firmly in the Soviet sphere of influence. With the unlikelihood that Iraq would cooperate with US/European clandestine organizations in gaining access to these ancient ET sites, clandestine organizations in the US and Europe had a disturbing policy dilemma confronting them. If the international status quo remained, then at some point the Soviet Union might find these ET sites, and reverse engineer whatever technology existed and thereby eradicate whatever technological advantages the West might hold. Furthermore, if the home world of this race did return, then the Soviet Union would be best placed to respond to whatever contingencies this created.
Given the above scenario, it would have been scarcely imaginable that US and European clandestine organizations wouldn't have developed a top secret set of foreign policy goals whose aim it was to bring about US/European access to Iraq's buried ET technology. The success of the secret foreign policy goals of US/European clandestine organizations in gaining access to Iraq's ET heritage and preparing for a possible return of the Anunnaki, lay in promoting international conditions that would allow US/Europe to gain unfettered access to Iraq without provoking Soviet intervention and a full scale crisis in the midst of the Cold War. The way in which this could be done would be to promote a series of regional crises that would ultimately make Iraq dependent on the assistance of Western nations. The solution to the US/European policy dilemma was to sponsor upheaval in Iraq's main rival and regional powerhouse, Iran, that would inevitably force Iraq into a military confrontation with its more powerful neighbor, and thereby create opportunities for greater US/European influence in Iraq. 
The primary focus of this secret agenda was that the Shah of Iran would be toppled, and replaced by a fundamentalist Islamic regime that would create havoc in the Persian Gulf region. The success of this radical plan rested in a twofold strategy of first withdrawing the traditional support of the US for the Shah of Iran who maintained a tight hold on political power through his powerful security forces; and second, fomenting an Islamic revolution. This success of this clandestine dual pronged strategy ultimately led to the collapse of the Shah's regime who had to flee from Iran on January 16, 1979. 
The new Islamic Republic of Iran was a dire threat to the territorial integrity of Iraq and was an ideological rival to Iraq's Ba'ath socialist system. The new Iraqi regime under Saddam Hussein instinctively understood the threat posed by revolutionary Iran to Iraq, and decided to act while the Islamic regime was preoccupied by consolidating itself. Iraq launched a devastating attack in September 1980 that resulted in an eight year war that quickly ground down into a stalemate. Western states along with wealthy Arab states began to support Saddam's regime. The end of the Iran-Iraq war in 1988 occurred simultaneously with a rapidly transforming global political climate. Eastern bloc countries were beginning to collapse and the mighty Soviet Union was in the initial stages of its eventual disintegration into 15 independent republics. With the Soviet Union/Russia rapidly losing global influence, Western states gained greater prominence in Iraq. This was especially true for France and Germany, both of which played important roles in directly financing and aiding Iraq in its long war with Iran. 
Soon after Saddam's elevation to power in 1979, he started the construction of a sophisticated network of underground tunnels and bunkers. These elaborate constructions were motivated both by the threat posed by Iranian missile attack, and Saddam's awareness that Iraq's ancient (ET) heritage, much of which lay buried, was the key to his own grandiose plans for regional dominance. It is very likely that at some point in the construction of these underground constructions throughout Iraq, evidence of Iraq's extraterrestrial civilization was first encountered. The complex task of studying and eventually reverse engineering these ET assets would have begun. 
Despite its tacit support for Iraq in the Iraq-Iran war, the United States had a distinct disadvantage to its European partners/rivals in gaining access to Iraq's ancient ET sites who had a longer history in assisting Iraq's socialist regime. This meant that US based clandestine organizations had to orchestrate' international events in a way that would fulfill the secret policy goal of gaining unfettered access to Iraq's ET heritage. Under the first President Bush, Iraq and Kuwait became engaged in a diplomatic crisis over the overproduction of oil by Kuwait in 1991. Kuwait's overproduction meant that world oil prices were deflated and Iraq's oil production would not generate the necessary revenue for Iraq to begin the difficult reconstruction process after its costly war with Iran. This resulted in making Iraq more dependent on Western states and clandestine organizations, a result that Saddam would not have been pleased with given his undoubted awareness that financial independence would give him maximum negotiating power over whom he allowed to exploit the ET resources on his territory. Even more vexing to the regime of Saddam Hussein, Kuwait was demanding repayment of the war loans it had given to Iraq during the eight year Iraq-Iran war. 
In forcing a change in Kuwait's oil policies Iraq decided to adopt some brinkmanship and massed a large army on its border with Kuwait. At this critical point where Iraq was indicating its intent to possibly invade Kuwait if it did not change its policies, the US Ambassador to Iraq made what appeared to be a crucial error'. In advising Iraq about what the US view was about the simmering Iraq/Kuwait despite, she said: "We have no opinion on your Arab-Arab conflicts ... such as your dispute with Kuwait. Secretary [of State James] Baker has directed me to emphasize the instruction ... that Kuwait is not associated with America." Given the history of Iraq's relationship with Kuwait, the risk taking' personal psychology of Saddam Hussein, and the antagonistic policy of the Kuwaiti leadership, it could have been predicted that Saddam would interpret this as a green light to invade. 
President Bush was a former head of the Central Intelligence Agency and therefore aware of, and likely a member of, US based clandestine organizations set up to reverse engineer ET technology. It is undoubtedly the case that Secretary Baker, as a close friend and former chief of staff for President Bush, would also have been aware of the need for US access into Iraq to reverse engineer whatever ET technology existed. Key figures in the Bush administration were most likely aware of any time line that existed in terms of a possible return of the Anunnaki home world.
Subsequently, Hussein did go ahead with a war against Kuwait on August 1990, and contrary to the message delivered by Glaspie, he found that the US was resolutely opposed to Iraq's invasion and did not favor any compromise over Kuwait. In the diplomatic negotiations over Iraq's withdrawal, the first Bush administration ruled out any concessions to Iraq. This meant that Russian diplomacy, motivated by awareness that a war would appreciably diminish Russia's relative advantage in gaining access to and reverse engineering ET technology in Iraq, would ultimately fail. The US led multinational military intervention that began in January 1991 led to the expulsion of Iraq from Kuwait, and resulted in the US for the first time having a strategic foothold in Iraq with a number of Security Council resolutions giving legitimacy to the US presence. The political and military crisis that engulfed Iraq and Kuwait, and led to military intervention first by Iraq, and then by the US, was orchestrated by US based clandestine organizations who desired unfettered access by the West into Iraq. 
Unfortunately for the secret policy goals of the first Bush administration, it could not force regime change in Iraq. This meant US based clandestine organizations were now in a strategic bind in terms of accessing and exploiting the ET technology under the control of Saddam's regime. The US did not have the international authority to forcibly replace Saddam's regime and Saddam undoubtedly felt betrayed by the US. Clandestine European groups together with their Russian partners were in a stronger strategic position to their US partners/rivals in gaining access to and exploiting whatever ET technology existed in Iraq. Saddam was intent on having his vengeance against the US and Britain by denying all access to them. Given that the US had the most sophisticated reverse engineering program on the planet and was rapidly developing global preponderance as the world's lone superpower, this was a scenario that was deeply disturbing for US officials aware of the possible implications of the ET technology in Iraq to change the global balance of power. At the same time, European/Russian clandestine groups were concerned over the potential for the US to further consolidate its technological superiority and global dominance if it gained access to Iraq's ET technology.
Another obstacle to the plan of US based clandestine organizations to gain access to ET technology in Iraq, was the surprise election of President Bill Clinton in 1992. Unlike the first President Bush, Clinton was not privileged to information concerning the clandestine programs involving ET technology. Predictably, little happened during the period of the Clinton administration for completing the secret agenda of gaining unfettered access to Iraq's ET heritage. The election of the second Bush administration meant that the agenda of clandestine US organizations for gaining access to Iraq's ET heritage could resume. Many former officials from the first Bush and earlier Republican administrations supporting regime change in Iraq were appointed in the new administration. 
In the build up to the threatened preemptive war in Iraq, a number of events had occurred that indicated that clandestine European/Russian organizations were at odds with their US partners/rivals. Germany was the first major nation that publically committed itself to ruling out a preemptive war against Iraq, irrespective of progress in the weapons inspection process that began after passage of Security Council Resolution 1441 on November, 8, 2002. Germany's staking out the extreme position' made it possible for France, and then Russia, to take up the more moderate position of only calling for military intervention if Iraq failed to comply with Resolution 1441. France and Russia, effectively stymied US efforts in passing a further resolution calling for international military intervention in Iraq to remove any proscribed weapons of mass destruction. 
Many have viewed the diplomatic opposition by the powerful trio of France, Russia and Germany to a preemptive war as being clearly in the interests of the world community united against the horror of an unnecessary war that would devastate the Persian Gulf region, and usher in more acts of terrorism in the Middle East and elsewhere. There is however evidence that what secretly motivated these nations is the awareness that US access to ET technology in Iraq would constitute a threat due to the growing power of US based clandestine organizations and their secret reverse engineering projects. US technological successes in reverse engineering ET technology must surely have been a concern for their less well funded and technically proficient partners/rivals in Russia, France and Germany. Importantly, European/Russian organizations were able to work within whatever constraints imposed by the regime of Saddam Hussein in reaching a preliminary understanding of the capabilities of this technology. A preemptive war that amounted to a unilateral take over of Iraq by the US and Britain, was something that European/Russian organizations would not support.
It is very likely that European/Russian clandestine organizations had publically signaled' to their US counterparts that a unilateral takeover of Iraq was not acceptable. The destruction of the Space Shuttle Columbia on February 1 was very likely a result of the clandestine struggle over who would have access and control over Iraq's ET heritage. On March 5 an unusual amount of seismic activity had begun occurring around the planet. While much speculation surrounded the cause and seriousness of these seismic anomalies, it is worth exploring whether the anomalies were caused by advanced weapons technology that was either being tested or extensively used around the planet. The existence of advanced weaponry that could produce seismic activity, volcanoes and severe weather conditions was publically acknowledged by a speech given by former Secretary of Defense, William Cohen, in 1997, where at a conference discussing the threat posed by global terrorism he said: "Others [terrorists] are engaging even in an eco-type of terrorism whereby they can alter the climate, set off earthquakes, volcanoes remotely through the use of electromagnetic waves..." In a number of books and papers discussing scalar weapons' which are capable of the effects described by Cohen, Tom Beardon suggests that such technology has been developed for decades by the former Soviet Union and other states. He provides extensive evidence that seismic and weather anomalies over the last thirty years have often been caused by these scalar weapons. 
If anomalous seismic activity since February 5 was caused by scalar weaponry, then it is very likely that a secret war is occurring between clandestine groups over access and control over ET technology in Iraq. It is likely that European/Russian clandestine organizations are active in such a war that is being used to curtail US efforts to take sole control of Iraq's ET heritage. If a secret war is indeed occurring, then it is likely that in the interim before a new agreement is reached over access and control of ET technology in Iraq, there will continue to be a violent struggle between clandestine organizations that is kept from the public arena. Given the power of the exotic' weaponry possessed by these clandestine groups, this means that the planet is entering a very dangerous period. As long as disagreement exists, and the US continues to project its power and control around the planet, violent opposition by non-US based clandestine groups is likely to occur. 
The failure of a diplomatic solution to the Iraq crisis has ushered in a period of intense conflict between US based clandestine organizations with their former partners and now rivals in continental Europe who have aligned themselves with Russia. There is evidence that powerful exotic weapons such as scalar electromagnetic devices are being used around the planet in an effort to warn the US about overstepping itself, and to encourage' a diplomatic solution to the current crisis over access and control of Iraq's ET heritage.
In the present political climate where the Bush administration appears intent on a unilateral foreign policy supported by a small number of loyal allies, there is likelihood of increased global conflict given the threat posed by US clandestine organizations gaining a strategic advantage over their European/Russian rivals. If predictions that the home world of the advanced race of ETs described by Sitchin is soon to reappear are accurate, this may help explain the intensified conflict between US and European/Russian clandestine organizations that currently exists. All clandestine groups may be jockeying for the best position in a race for ET technology and knowledge that may be necessary in a forthcoming ET confrontation/encounter that will determine the future of human civilization as we know it. The US led invasion of Iraq represents success of a decades long secret policy aimed at securing US access to Iraq's ET heritage.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 27, 2012)

whitehall said:


> In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.




I just posted the second part #80


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> THE SECRET RACE TO CONTROL IRAQ'S EXTRATERRESTRIAL HERITAGE
> In 1976, a scholar translating ancient Sumerian cuneiform texts published the first of his books, The 12th Planet. Zecharia Sitchin described the technological wonders and knowledge of the ancient civilization of Sumeria. What made his work controversial was that he claimed that the Sumerians were aided in starting their civilization by an advanced race of beings called the Anunnaki (Sumerian for those who came from Heaven to Earth'). He described technological wonders possessed by the Anunnaki, and a factional war between the Anunnaki who finally departed the planet around 1700 BC. Furthermore, Sitchin described the home world of these beings as a mysterious planet that periodically returns to the vicinity of the solar system every 3,600 years. Sitchin's translations, when combined with biblical and historical records supporting the existence of ET races in human affairs, made clear the important role by this ancient ET race in the genesis of humanity. Sitchin's translations proved to be very controversial and mainstream archeologists dismissed the work as too speculative. However, there were very influential clandestine organizations that took Sitchin's work much more seriously.
> Ever since at least 1947, US based clandestine organizations have been engaged in the reverse engineering of downed ET spacecraft, and communicating with different ET races. The most prominent of the reverse engineering efforts of clandestine organizations have involved a race of ETs commonly described as Grays', similar in appearance to the ET's depicted in Steven Spielberg's famous movie, Close Encounters of the Third Kind. The technology possessed by the Grays was far advanced to anything possessed by humanity, and efforts began immediately to learn about and reverse engineer this technology. The content of Sitchin's work describing an ancient ET race would most certainly have aroused the curiosity of these clandestine organizations in the US and elsewhere. The possibility that the Anunnaki described by Sitchin had attained a level of technological sophistication even more advanced than that attained by Grays was something that had to be seriously explored. Even more perplexing for clandestine organizations, was the idea that this advanced race could one day return to the Earth and again interact with humanity as they did in the remote past.
> It is very likely that various intelligence gathering efforts confirmed the validity of some if not most of Sitchin's hypotheses. US and European clandestine organizations would undoubtedly have made it a top priority to gain access to these ancient ET sites in southern Iraq to learn about the advanced technology used by the Anunnaki. Furthermore, they would have been interested in learning more about the purported home world of the Anunnaki in case it did indeed return to the vicinity of the solar system in the near future.
> ...



you might like this...http://www.usmessageboard.com/music/249926-cave-paintings-music-by-the-eots.html


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes I did. Thanks


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



It didn't answer it...what specifically took down the light poles--in your own words please.

And while you're at it; why include the lightpoles at all?  Why put that in your inbox?  I mean, there are plane crashes where there are no light poles involved...  

If you're planning some sort of attack, just increase the angle of the inbound "global hawk" and take the lightpoles out of the equation.  Or change the approach vector to not include the poles at all.

It makes zero sense from a planning standpoint (damage to your "global hawk"); it makes no sense from a conspiracy standpoint (you have to arrange for the poles to be taken down); it makes no sense from an operational security stand point (whomever is invloved has knowledge of the event ahead of time and could compromise the event before or after).  

Please enlighten us; what happened to them and why were they included--what sense does that make?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

at 3:37 pm today someone farted in here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> at 3:37 pm today someone farted in here.



Another fart post from my puppet. 

Do it again, Rimjob.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

eots said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.
> ...



He also isnt aware of the fact that the mossad and the CIA work hand in hand together ,that it wasnt just americans in the CIA and the Bush administration who pulled this off.They  are evil organizations that make the third reich look like a bunch of choir boys.He would know that if he ever did any research.

He cant get around bld 7 the crux of the 9/11 coverup collapsing that there were other buildings much closer with far more extensive damage done to them and far more extensive fires as well yet they remained standing or the witness testimony of Barry Jennings who testified that the lobby of bld 7 was not there when he went down as he heard explosions from below and that it occured before the towers even fell which shreads to pieces the governments version that debris from the towers caused bld 7 to collapse.Jennings of course died two days before the NIST report came out.How conveint for NIST.

If he ever bothered to do any research into this he would ALSO know that yeah,this was planned way back when Bush sr was president.The Bushs and the Clintons have been long time pals with each other dating back to the early 80's when Clinton was governor of arkansas.The Bushs and Clinton always talked about a new world order in their speechs.thats the same speech Hitler gave to his people.If he ever bothered to do any research,he would know that it was first attempted  under Clinton in 93 more than likley planned when Bush sr was president,but the plan  failed so they came back and succeeeded on 9/11.

Its only impossible and insulting to him because he is in denial  and wont look at the evidence or facts below.

http://www.fff.org/freedom/fd0408c.asp

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/10/27/nyregion/tapes-in-bombing-plot-show-informer-and-fbi-at-odds.html

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/10/28/n...o-thwart-bomb-used-in-trade-center-blast.html

He wont watch these videos but if he did,he would learn something.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

and now agent Moron In the Hats handlers have sent him to troll here as well as they did Candyass.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> and now agent Moron In the Hat handlers have sent him to troll here as well as they did Candyass.



Pope Dickey G will never give you your altar boy job back if you don't mention farts or poop in every other post.

You better work on that. I know you liked kneeling at the Altar of Gage.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


like I said none is needed 
total 911 dead :  2,753..I'll be generous and say 200 of the families buy  your bullshit that would be 2% of the families  leaving 98% who don't buy your bullshit...now show me a list with more then 50%  who agree with you.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 Survivors and Family Members
> Question the 9/11 Commission Report
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


that's only 3% and the source is invalid..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

someone farted in here.

the handlers of candyass and dawgshit are obviously getting worried this information is getting out the way they sent them here so quickly.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

eots said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > In order to create a conspiracy you need at least two elements, motive and opportunity. FDR had ten years to prepare for the inevitable war with Japan and he invited a Japanese attack at Pearl Harbor because he wanted to get into the "real" war in Europe. You can argue against it but that's the essence of a conspiracy. What in the world could have motivated Americans to murder three thousand people on a pretty morning in September 2001? How could President Bush have arranged for the destruction of the WTC in seven months with Clinton appointees heading both the FBI and the CIA? Do the 9-11 conspiracy people allege that the conspiracy spanned three or four different administrations? It's impossible and insulting to the United States to allege such a thing.
> ...


wow how convenient!
you have any real proof of that?
BTW who are you plagiarizing now?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone fatered in here.



You better fix this post, my puppet.

Pope Dickey G doesn't like it when someone mis-spells "farted". He might even get mad enough to scratch your name off his perpetual petition.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> the handlers of candyass and dawgshit are obviously getting worried this information is getting out the way they sent them here so quickly.





Oh good, you fixed it before the Pope saw it. He may let you grovel at his feet after all.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> THE SECRET RACE TO CONTROL IRAQ'S EXTRATERRESTRIAL HERITAGE
> In 1976, a scholar translating ancient Sumerian cuneiform texts published the first of his books, The 12th Planet. Zecharia Sitchin described the technological wonders and knowledge of the ancient civilization of Sumeria.
> 
> WALL OF TEXT VIOLATION............. REMAINING CONTENT DELETED


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

the handlers of candyass,Moron In the hat and dawgshit are obviously getting worried this information is getting out the way their handlers sent them here qo quickly to troll.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> the handlers of candyass,Moron In the hat and dawgshit are obviously getting worried this information is getting out the way their handlers sent them here qo quickly to troll.


WHAT INFO....? it's no smoking gun evidence that you can do no better than fart jokes ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

And now for a word from 9/11 Rimjob's Messiah, Pope Dickie G himself!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFVoencqfZw]AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube[/ame]

Gotta love all the science and engineering he put into his model.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 27, 2012)

first four  farts in a row from the agent  trolls on this page and then two from them.

well Ive given you 2 trolls too much attention already in your pathetic lives you have.I know your going to cry since i wont give anymore to you for the day.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> first four farts in a row from the trolls and then two from them.well Ive given you to trolls too much attention already in your pathetic lives you have.I know your going to cry since i wont give anymore to you for the day.



Translation...



			
				Gage Dupe puppet Rimjob said:
			
		

> Oh no. They have exposed me as the Gage-Dupe puppet everyone thinks I am, so now it's time to run away until I think they've signed off.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

It seems the WTC towers were built out of eggs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZMcJnq6zh4]9/11 Experiment: Egg Drop, Equal Collision disproves Bazant&#39;s "Pile Driver" Theory - YouTube[/ame]


Who knew??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh, wait a minute. It turns out they were made out of packed snow,

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9hnFPGxmVk]WTC snow miniature demolition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > first four farts in a row from the trolls and then two from them.well Ive given you to trolls too much attention already in your pathetic lives you have.I know your going to cry since i wont give anymore to you for the day.
> ...


you must have a masters in handjob speak translation!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 27, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Oh, wait a minute. It turns out they were made out of packed snow,
> 
> WTC snow miniature demolition - YouTube


 narrated by rico suave'


----------



## eots (Sep 27, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



I ...unlike you ,have NEVER posted any of anyone elses words without providing a link to the source


----------



## candycorn (Sep 27, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



It's okay Wildcrud; nobody has ever been able to explain it.  You're just another victim of mine.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 28, 2012)

As with any Hollywood movie you have to set your stage. Or your actors and props have to be in place. So being the Pentagon was a staged event the same rules apply here. Scene calls for a 757 jet airliner to approach the Pentagon from the South just above ground level. You must account for what ever it may encounter. In this case you have to account for the lightpoles. So the night before the event you close off the highway and have a work crew go around knocking down or pulling down the lightpoles to simulate their being hit by the wings of the Phantom 757. It's astonishing that these lightpoles having been hit by a 757s traveling at over 400 mph would only be 10 to 15 feet away from its base. You would also think/assume that some of these polls may have gotten embedded into the wing and carried along into the Pentagon. But no these lamppost were just laying there. Except for one in particular. This one allegedly, after being struck by the 757, hits a taxicab. It is amazing that a lightpole that weighs approximately 250 pounds hits this Lincoln Continental town car and only inflicts damage to the glass windshield. (Please examine photos below) there is no damage to the roof, hood or any other part of this car. But as you see in the picture the lightpoles is laying next to the car. The cabbie was asked how he managed to get that light pole out from his car. He says stranger passing by stopped and helped him pull the lamppost from out of his car and they laid it on the ground. Now that's 250 pounds of dead weight. And he says he and one other person were able to pull this lightpoles out of his car. Not only that but without even scratching his car. Now let's recap This. A light post weighing 250 pounds is struck by a 245,000 pound 757 aircraft which then strikes a Lincoln Continental town car, at who knows what speed, and all it does is break the windshield. Astonishing is it not. This could only happen in Hollywood! But wait a gets better. This 245,000 pound aircraft continues on and strikes the Pentagon on the ground floor and vaporizes on impact. But what I find even more amazing than this aircraft vaporizing is the flying or piloting skills of this terrorist who may have had 10 hours of simulated flight training on a Cessna. Think of it. This Guy is able to fly the aircraft just a few feet above ground level, knock down about five lightpoles maintain control and slam directly into the ground floor of the Pentagon. Would it have not been more simple and logical to strike the Pentagon from above? Well I guess that because anything is possible in Hollywood.
Have you noticed we haven't even talked about the wings of the 757? What happened to the wings? They should have been sheared off as the fuselage is vaporized inside the hole created by the impact. But if you look at all the footage and all the photo's, there are no wings. There is a photo somewhere showing a straight black line on the left side of the impact area which believers say is where the wings impacted the building and left this impression. But the problem is that when you look below this line at the ground you see no sign of any wing. Now the believers want us to believe that the wings disintegrated on impact. So now you have staged your event and court everything on film. But wait it seems like all the cameras in the area were picked up, except for two, by the CIA and were never seen again. The two that did remain, one at a Doubletree hotel somewhere and the other one a surveillance camera there at the Pentagon, were found to be just about useless. The one at the Doubletree showed a ghostlike image heading toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. The film from the surveillance camera even though much much closer suffered problem. Again you see a ghost like object streaking toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. So at this time I have to downgrade this event from a Hollywood type movie to a very low quality B-movie. But in my opinion that was the intent of the production company in charge of this scene.
Now the truth of the matter is the following. A 757 did approach the Pentagon but from a northerly direction. This aircraft was piloted by an experienced American aviator. His role was to approach the Pentagon had rooftop level and then at ground level heading toward that same impact area. But at the last second he was able to pull up and head east away from the Pentagon. What did approach from the South was the missile with had been launched by a C-130. The timing on this had to be absolutely perfect. The missile had to hit the building just after the 757 was out of danger of being hit by any of the debris caused by the impact of the missile. And it worked to perfection. The missile struck the outside of the building penetrated blew up and made an exit hole on the other side of the building. The damage to the Pentagon is more consistent with missile damage than by being struck by a 757. When you look inside the damaged area you will see debris on the ground. Now believers say that this is wreckage from the 757. But wait! You told us that the plane vaporized. So what is it? Did the plane vaporized or not? Or could it be that the debris is wreckage from the missile that penetrated the building? When the believers realize this they had a do some quick double talking. Well most of the 757 vaporized but obviously some of it did not because there's debris inside the building. The director of this movie must have been Daffy duck. How can you expect us to believe all this BS. A 245,000 pound aircraft vaporizes, but not all of it. A light post hit by an aircraft traveling at 400 mph strikes at taxicab and only breaks the windshield. Have you noticed I've made no mention of passengers? Well they must've been vaporized also. But the believers do you have a passenger manifest that you're welcome to have a copy of.

Dog gone it. I can't post any url's yet. Sorry


----------



## candycorn (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> As with any Hollywood movie you have to set your stage. Or your actors and props have to be in place. So being the Pentagon was a staged event the same rules apply here. Scene calls for a 757 jet airliner to approach the Pentagon from the South just above ground level. You must account for what ever it may encounter. In this case you have to account for the lightpoles. So the night before the event you close off the highway and have a work crew go around knocking down or pulling down the lightpoles to simulate their being hit by the wings of the Phantom 757. It's astonishing that these lightpoles having been hit by a 757s traveling at over 400 mph would only be 10 to 15 feet away from its base. You would also think/assume that some of these polls may have gotten embedded into the wing and carried along into the Pentagon. But no these lamppost were just laying there. Except for one in particular. This one allegedly, after being struck by the 757, hits a taxicab. It is amazing that a lightpole that weighs approximately 250 pounds hits this Lincoln Continental town car and only inflicts damage to the glass windshield. (Please examine photos below) there is no damage to the roof, hood or any other part of this car. But as you see in the picture the lightpoles is laying next to the car. The cabbie was asked how he managed to get that light pole out from his car. He says stranger passing by stopped and helped him pull the lamppost from out of his car and they laid it on the ground. Now that's 250 pounds of dead weight. And he says he and one other person were able to pull this lightpoles out of his car. Not only that but without even scratching his car. Now let's recap This. A light post weighing 250 pounds is struck by a 245,000 pound 757 aircraft which then strikes a Lincoln Continental town car, at who knows what speed, and all it does is break the windshield. Astonishing is it not. This could only happen in Hollywood! But wait a gets better. This 245,000 pound aircraft continues on and strikes the Pentagon on the ground floor and vaporizes on impact. But what I find even more amazing than this aircraft vaporizing is the flying or piloting skills of this terrorist who may have had 10 hours of simulated flight training on a Cessna. Think of it. This Guy is able to fly the aircraft just a few feet above ground level, knock down about five lightpoles maintain control and slam directly into the ground floor of the Pentagon. Would it have not been more simple and logical to strike the Pentagon from above? Well I guess that because anything is possible in Hollywood.
> Have you noticed we haven't even talked about the wings of the 757? What happened to the wings? They should have been sheared off as the fuselage is vaporized inside the hole created by the impact. But if you look at all the footage and all the photo's, there are no wings. There is a photo somewhere showing a straight black line on the left side of the impact area which believers say is where the wings impacted the building and left this impression. But the problem is that when you look below this line at the ground you see no sign of any wing. Now the believers want us to believe that the wings disintegrated on impact. So now you have staged your event and court everything on film. But wait it seems like all the cameras in the area were picked up, except for two, by the CIA and were never seen again. The two that did remain, one at a Doubletree hotel somewhere and the other one a surveillance camera there at the Pentagon, were found to be just about useless. The one at the Doubletree showed a ghostlike image heading toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. The film from the surveillance camera even though much much closer suffered problem. Again you see a ghost like object streaking toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. So at this time I have to downgrade this event from a Hollywood type movie to a very low quality B-movie. But in my opinion that was the intent of the production company in charge of this scene.
> Now the truth of the matter is the following. A 757 did approach the Pentagon but from a northerly direction. This aircraft was piloted by an experienced American aviator. His role was to approach the Pentagon had rooftop level and then at ground level heading toward that same impact area. But at the last second he was able to pull up and head east away from the Pentagon. What did approach from the South was the missile with had been launched by a C-130. The timing on this had to be absolutely perfect. The missile had to hit the building just after the 757 was out of danger of being hit by any of the debris caused by the impact of the missile. And it worked to perfection. The missile struck the outside of the building penetrated blew up and made an exit hole on the other side of the building. The damage to the Pentagon is more consistent with missile damage than by being struck by a 757. When you look inside the damaged area you will see debris on the ground. Now believers say that this is wreckage from the 757. But wait! You told us that the plane vaporized. So what is it? Did the plane vaporized or not? Or could it be that the debris is wreckage from the missile that penetrated the building? When the believers realize this they had a do some quick double talking. Well most of the 757 vaporized but obviously some of it did not because there's debris inside the building. The director of this movie must have been Daffy duck. How can you expect us to believe all this BS. A 245,000 pound aircraft vaporizes, but not all of it. A light post hit by an aircraft traveling at 400 mph strikes at taxicab and only breaks the windshield. Have you noticed I've made no mention of passengers? Well they must've been vaporized also. But the believers do you have a passenger manifest that you're welcome to have a copy of.
> 
> Dog gone it. I can't post any url's yet. Sorry



Again, why add the difficulty of getting crews to stage lightpoles--in broad daylight when you don't need to?  Why add in something about a taxi cab when you don't need to?

Missile?  I heard it was a global hawk.  You two nutjobs figure out what is what and get back to me.  

Get busy losers.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


really then what's this? : There is a government within the government and it cares not which one of the choices they give you is in power...they can kill president in front of everyone in broad daylight and get away with it"

it's no answer to my question..


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> As with any Hollywood movie you have to set your stage. Or your actors and props have to be in place. So being the Pentagon was a staged event the same rules apply here. Scene calls for a 757 jet airliner to approach the Pentagon from the South just above ground level. You must account for what ever it may encounter. In this case you have to account for the lightpoles. So the night before the event you close off the highway and have a work crew go around knocking down or pulling down the lightpoles to simulate their being hit by the wings of the Phantom 757. It's astonishing that these lightpoles having been hit by a 757s traveling at over 400 mph would only be 10 to 15 feet away from its base. You would also think/assume that some of these polls may have gotten embedded into the wing and carried along into the Pentagon. But no these lamppost were just laying there. Except for one in particular. This one allegedly, after being struck by the 757, hits a taxicab. It is amazing that a lightpole that weighs approximately 250 pounds hits this Lincoln Continental town car and only inflicts damage to the glass windshield. (Please examine photos below) there is no damage to the roof, hood or any other part of this car. But as you see in the picture the lightpoles is laying next to the car. The cabbie was asked how he managed to get that light pole out from his car. He says stranger passing by stopped and helped him pull the lamppost from out of his car and they laid it on the ground. Now that's 250 pounds of dead weight. And he says he and one other person were able to pull this lightpoles out of his car. Not only that but without even scratching his car. Now let's recap This. A light post weighing 250 pounds is struck by a 245,000 pound 757 aircraft which then strikes a Lincoln Continental town car, at who knows what speed, and all it does is break the windshield. Astonishing is it not. This could only happen in Hollywood! But wait a gets better. This 245,000 pound aircraft continues on and strikes the Pentagon on the ground floor and vaporizes on impact. But what I find even more amazing than this aircraft vaporizing is the flying or piloting skills of this terrorist who may have had 10 hours of simulated flight training on a Cessna. Think of it. This Guy is able to fly the aircraft just a few feet above ground level, knock down about five lightpoles maintain control and slam directly into the ground floor of the Pentagon. Would it have not been more simple and logical to strike the Pentagon from above? Well I guess that because anything is possible in Hollywood.
> Have you noticed we haven't even talked about the wings of the 757? What happened to the wings? They should have been sheared off as the fuselage is vaporized inside the hole created by the impact. But if you look at all the footage and all the photo's, there are no wings. There is a photo somewhere showing a straight black line on the left side of the impact area which believers say is where the wings impacted the building and left this impression. But the problem is that when you look below this line at the ground you see no sign of any wing. Now the believers want us to believe that the wings disintegrated on impact. So now you have staged your event and court everything on film. But wait it seems like all the cameras in the area were picked up, except for two, by the CIA and were never seen again. The two that did remain, one at a Doubletree hotel somewhere and the other one a surveillance camera there at the Pentagon, were found to be just about useless. The one at the Doubletree showed a ghostlike image heading toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. The film from the surveillance camera even though much much closer suffered problem. Again you see a ghost like object streaking toward the Pentagon and the subsequent explosion. So at this time I have to downgrade this event from a Hollywood type movie to a very low quality B-movie. But in my opinion that was the intent of the production company in charge of this scene.
> Now the truth of the matter is the following. A 757 did approach the Pentagon but from a northerly direction. This aircraft was piloted by an experienced American aviator. His role was to approach the Pentagon had rooftop level and then at ground level heading toward that same impact area. But at the last second he was able to pull up and head east away from the Pentagon. What did approach from the South was the missile with had been launched by a C-130. The timing on this had to be absolutely perfect. The missile had to hit the building just after the 757 was out of danger of being hit by any of the debris caused by the impact of the missile. And it worked to perfection. The missile struck the outside of the building penetrated blew up and made an exit hole on the other side of the building. The damage to the Pentagon is more consistent with missile damage than by being struck by a 757. When you look inside the damaged area you will see debris on the ground. Now believers say that this is wreckage from the 757. But wait! You told us that the plane vaporized. So what is it? Did the plane vaporized or not? Or could it be that the debris is wreckage from the missile that penetrated the building? When the believers realize this they had a do some quick double talking. Well most of the 757 vaporized but obviously some of it did not because there's debris inside the building. The director of this movie must have been Daffy duck. How can you expect us to believe all this BS. A 245,000 pound aircraft vaporizes, but not all of it. A light post hit by an aircraft traveling at 400 mph strikes at taxicab and only breaks the windshield. Have you noticed I've made no mention of passengers? Well they must've been vaporized also. But the believers do you have a passenger manifest that you're welcome to have a copy of.
> 
> Dog gone it. I can't post any url's yet. Sorry


I love it when people who know dick about show biz and stage craft try to use it to explain 911.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 28, 2012)

candycorn said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > As with any Hollywood movie you have to set your stage. Or your actors and props have to be in place. So being the Pentagon was a staged event the same rules apply here. Scene calls for a 757 jet airliner to approach the Pentagon from the South just above ground level. You must account for what ever it may encounter. In this case you have to account for the lightpoles. So the night before the event you close off the highway and have a work crew go around knocking down or pulling down the lightpoles to simulate their being hit by the wings of the Phantom 757. It's astonishing that these lightpoles having been hit by a 757s traveling at over 400 mph would only be 10 to 15 feet away from its base. You would also think/assume that some of these polls may have gotten embedded into the wing and carried along into the Pentagon. But no these lamppost were just laying there. Except for one in particular. This one allegedly, after being struck by the 757, hits a taxicab. It is amazing that a lightpole that weighs approximately 250 pounds hits this Lincoln Continental town car and only inflicts damage to the glass windshield. (Please examine photos below) there is no damage to the roof, hood or any other part of this car. But as you see in the picture the lightpoles is laying next to the car. The cabbie was asked how he managed to get that light pole out from his car. He says stranger passing by stopped and helped him pull the lamppost from out of his car and they laid it on the ground. Now that's 250 pounds of dead weight. And he says he and one other person were able to pull this lightpoles out of his car. Not only that but without even scratching his car. Now let's recap This. A light post weighing 250 pounds is struck by a 245,000 pound 757 aircraft which then strikes a Lincoln Continental town car, at who knows what speed, and all it does is break the windshield. Astonishing is it not. This could only happen in Hollywood! But wait a gets better. This 245,000 pound aircraft continues on and strikes the Pentagon on the ground floor and vaporizes on impact. But what I find even more amazing than this aircraft vaporizing is the flying or piloting skills of this terrorist who may have had 10 hours of simulated flight training on a Cessna. Think of it. This Guy is able to fly the aircraft just a few feet above ground level, knock down about five lightpoles maintain control and slam directly into the ground floor of the Pentagon. Would it have not been more simple and logical to strike the Pentagon from above? Well I guess that because anything is possible in Hollywood.
> ...



Nothing to do. Missile or Global Hawk, it was NOT a  757 Aircraft. There are so many holes in your story and all you can talk about is a missile or Global Hawk. Explain how a 757 just vaporizes! Explain how a terrorist with with so little flight training can pilot this alleged aircraft at ground level as if he were flying for thousands  of years! You can't. Stop your BS and answer those questions. If not take your puppet butt out of here! 
Where did I say anything about the poles being placed down in broad daylight? You are a tipical beleiver, you don't what to see,hear or read anything. Just keep denying, and evading the facts.
Don't need to what? Can't you read?  Why add the taxi. Hey dummy that's the point. Answer how a lightpole, struck be a plane traveling at over 400mph, then hits a taxi and only breaks the windshield? What is so difficult about closing off a section of a road and going to work like any other road crews does. The hole thing is a setup. You must be blind in on eya and can't see out the other. Let alone being brain dead. Or have your head up your @$%! Take off those government issued rose colored glasses and see the FACTS.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


ahhhh.. the wonder of mental illness!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> Nothing to do. Missile or Global Hawk, it was NOT a  757 Aircraft. There are so many holes in your story and all you can talk about is a missile or Global Hawk. Explain how a 757 just vaporizes! Explain how a terrorist with with so little flight training can pilot this alleged aircraft at ground level as if he were flying for thousands  of years! You can't. Stop your BS and answer those questions. If not take your puppet butt out of here!
> Where did I say anything about the poles being placed down in broad daylight? You are a tipical beleiver, you don't what to see,hear or read anything. Just keep denying, and evading the facts.
> Don't need to what? Can't you read?  Why add the taxi. Hey dummy that's the point. Answer how a lightpole, struck be a plane traveling at over 400mph, then hits a taxi and only breaks the windshield? What is so difficult about closing off a section of a road and going to work like any other road crews does. The hole thing is a setup. You must be blind in on eya and can't see out the other. Let alone being brain dead. Or have your head up your @$%! Take off those government issued rose colored glasses and see the FACTS.



Somebody better tell the Pilots For 9/11 Truth / Citizens Investigation Team that all their witnesses lied when they said they saw a plane.

Darrel Stafford:


> Darrell is the Internment Foreman for Arlington National Cemetery and was at work in front of the maintenance buildings with employees Darius Prather and Donald Carter when he saw *the plane* on 9/11.  In his interview with the CMH conducted and recorded on December 13, 2001, he describes *the plane* as being "just about on top of" a building.  The interviewer didn't press for specific details regarding the exact location of *the plane*, but Darrell has now confirmed in an on-camera interview that the building he was describing *the plane* as scraping was the Navy Annex, and that it then flew almost on top of him while he stood in the parking lot just outside of the ANC maintenance buildings, which of course is the north side approach.



Darius Prather:


> Prather: Up there, where that building is, right there.
> 
> CMH officer: Towards the Navy Annex...
> 
> Prather: The Navy Annex, above midway. You can see where is a little area on the roof... the lower roof [...]. Right along in that area is where *the American Airlines plane* came directly across that, and it was only about 3 and half or 4 feet above that. We thought it was the weirdest thing. "It is too damn low", we were saying [...].



William Middleton: 


> As I made a turn to come back I heard this whistling noise as if it was coming behind me. So when I turned to look, I seen *this big large airplane* beside me.
> 
> CMH officer: Where were you at?
> 
> ...



George Aman: 


> ... So I said I'm sitting here at the desk, I open up my things here and I'm looking out and I see *this big, large airplane* and it looks like, I thought it was going to hit this building here.  So I was just looking out here and I see *this airplane* coming down here and I thought it was coming, going to hit this building.  And I said good God Almighty.  So I'm just petrified.  I'm looking. *The plane* flies right over the parking lot here...



NATIONAL SECURITY ALERT - Official Interviews


----------



## candycorn (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


Every shred of wreckage is a 757.  




> There are so many holes in your story and all you can talk about is a missile or Global Hawk.



You're the one that can't decide if it was a drone or a missile and you think there are holes in someone else's story?  





> Explain how a terrorist with with so little flight training can pilot this alleged aircraft at ground level as if he were flying for thousands  of years! You can't.



He crashed.  Like he should have. And did.  Most pilots flying for "thousands of years" don't crash.



> Where did I say anything about the poles being placed down in broad daylight?


As I have driven on the highway where they were placed, it would have been noticed at once during rush hour.  Not one report of any such blockages of the roadways was reported by anyone.  

Again...why would you add that to the to-do list when you didn't need to?  Just have the (your words) "missile or global hawk--it doesn't matter" come in at a steeper angle or a different approach vector and there won't be any need to stage the light poles or the cab (how'd the cab get there)?  

I've taken you apart piece by piece...your turn to explain your nonsense.  Get busy boy.

Oh wait here it is.



> Why add the taxi. Hey dummy that's the point. Answer how a lightpole, struck be a plane traveling at over 400mph, then hits a taxi and only breaks the windshield? What is so difficult about closing off a section of a road and going to work like any other road crews does. The hole thing is a setup.



Yes, why add it in at all?  You don't have to sell a car getting hit to sell a terrorist attack dubmass.  You don't have to have light poles hit.  

But since we're there, can you explain how a missile hits the multi-ton generator, knockes it off it's moorings, doesn't explode then hits the building?  No?  Well, you're batting 1,000 in the realm of not being able to explain jack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2012)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...



Welcome to the world of candyass.Anytime he defends any government version as everybody finds out,his tales are so full of holes its comical.Dont bother with agent candyass.He is the biggest troll of any message board you'll ever find.He knows it was an inside job so does the other two agents Moron In That Hat and Dawgshit.they are just here seeking attention.they all know it was an inside job as much as we do,their handlers have sent them here to try and derail 9/11 truth discussions.best to put them on ignore.

Now Whitehall,he is just a brainwashed bush dupe in denial,him go ahead and try and reason with if you wish.


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 28, 2012)

candycorn said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You are so stupid I can't see answering anymore of your questions. You guys, the dumb believers, are the ones who mentioned the cab, we just asked how the hell does a lightpole hit a car and only break the windshield. Get you shit straight or your head out your butt. Hey were you the cab driver? Once again please explain the vaporizing 757 trick?


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2012)

> candycorn
> He crashed.  Like he should have. And did.  Most pilots flying for "thousands of years" don't crash.



This line is a perfect example of just how disingenuous you are...


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



its what I just wrote you nitwit..its a sentiment I am sure others share and have expressed but this does not constitute ..plagiarizing..... plagiarizing is like when you post a whole article and even add a sentence of your own at the beginning and end and then provide no link...you know..like you like to do...hope that clears it up for you


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 28, 2012)

Another new sock or a new dumbass, decisions decisions.........


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Sep 28, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Every shred of wreckage is a 757. Show me 245,000 pounds of 757 wreakage!
> ...



So lets look at your story.  Now you have a group planting light poles, a group driving a cab on a wrecker in rush hour traffic with a crushed in windshield, a cab driver that is in it for some reason, and now some one rigging a time explosion in a government building.   

On top of this, you have another crew taking the 757 that you say didn't crash into the Pentagon and doing something with it...gee...what happened to the passengers?  

And the phone calls?  Oh yeah, another crew.  

And this is just the Arlington unit.  I like that you think a conspiracy this big could be kept secret for 11 years now.  Your cartoonish take on the world is amusing.



EyesWideOpen said:


> You are so stupid I can't see answering anymore of your questions.


You haven't answered any of them yet except to expand your conspiracy in the most implausible way possible.  Again, why hit the Generator at all and why necessitate the need to have someone plant a "timed explosive" at the Pentagon.



EyesWideOpen said:


> You guys, the dumb believers, are the ones who mentioned the cab, we just asked how the hell does a lightpole hit a car and only break the windshield. Get you shit straight or your head out your butt. Hey were you the cab driver? Once again please explain the vaporizing 757 trick or the disintergating parts trick. But wait now you say the wreakage inside the building is the757.Tell the truth, You really have no idea what happened at the Pentagon.[/COLOR]



There was wreckage and all of it was consistent with AA Flight 77.  Gee, I guess we have to add another crew to come in after the "timed explosion" and command and control of the missile/globalhawk (which was it again?) and plant plane parts--extremely heavy plane parts all around the joint.  

So we have crews:

planting light poles
planting plane parts
planting broken cabs

And all of that unnecessarily; change the vector or increase the angle and you don't have to worry about any of that or any of the crews squealing.  

Have we forgotten anything?

Oh yes, 

steering missiles/drone aircraft
planting timed explosives
making passenger jets disappear (not to mention the messy work of passengers)


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


who the fuck is we?
another amazingly ignorant twoofer..
what damage an object (in the case a light pole) does when striking another object depends on it's directionality(angle) , speed, and kinetic energy.
also the strength of the impacted object (the cabs windshield) determines how much damage it will take before failing.
simply put the light pole was not falling fast enough, far enough or at the correct angle to damage the whole cab.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 29, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> You can't figure anything out can you. That was a timed explosion. Why is a generator causing so much fire and smoke? because it was just a shell of a generator filled with fuel to make the fire look bigger.
> 
> You are so stupid I can't see answering anymore of your questions. You guys, the dumb believers, are the ones who mentioned the cab, we just asked how the hell does a lightpole hit a car and only break the windshield. Get you shit straight or your head out your butt. Hey were you the cab driver? Once again please explain the vaporizing 757 trick or the disintergating parts trick. But wait now you say the wreakage inside the building is the757.Tell the truth, You really have no idea what happened at the Pentagon.



Hey, how the hell did this tree hit the car on the right and only break the windshield??


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


right!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

eots said:


> > candycorn
> > He crashed.  Like he should have. And did.  Most pilots flying for "thousands of years" don't crash.
> 
> 
> ...


lol.. reads like good old fashion sarcasm to me...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Another new sock or a new dumbass, decisions decisions.........


both!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Too bad you can't use the same rationale when discussing the fall of the WTC buildings.
You fucks think that no false flag attack was done to the US on behalf of the Zionist and American traitors hell bent on war are the delusional ones.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 29, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


yes dear.....
btw that's not rationale, it's physics the rest of your rant is the same non evidence babble you spew endlessly.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The physics of the WTC doesn't make sense, just like the damage at the Pentagon doesn't, now just because no one knows exactly what, or how these events occurred in their entirety, doesn't mitigate all the other conspicuous shit that led up to the attack, and certainly does not lesson the plans the PNAC and it's signatories agreed to, some of which were in Bush's administration, and held positions of authority that may have helped the false flag plan along, and facilitate in its cover up, which included the "new Pearl Harbor" event needed to trick the Americans, and the world into the BS war on "terror", that only benefited the fake state of Israhell.

The facts are clear for those who want to see them, that the whole 9-11 attack was a false flag, and that now the very same lies are being thrown about, by traitors, including within the media, and even internet message and comments sections, concerning Iran, in hopes that the constant pressure will once again force America and her people to capitulate, and send her sons and daughters to be placed
in front of, and be used as cannon fodder for Israel.

Of course you know the deceit and the lies regarding the 9-11 false flag attack that you believe and defend, must be continued by any means necessary to keep the reality of the big picture hidden. 

Unfortunately for you and your treasonous ilk, people who extricate themselves from the MSM and Washington "think tanks", talking heads, and chicken hawks, and take the time to study history regarding Israel, and false flag attacks, while also earnestly, and honestly researching certain elements of the 9-11 attacks, and the physics, and science within it, will eventually come to the same conclusion, primarily that the official explanation is pure bullshit, especially since the governments version you so staunchly defend can not stand up to in depth scrutiny and investigation of the facts.

Even many that were in the 9-11 commission have admitted they were mislead and were hampered in their investigation. All one has to do is review who had control of the investigation (cover up) to realize why. 
You fucks see the possible placement of light poles in certain spots to facilitate such a devious plot as an absurdity, while ignoring the other logistical, physical, and scientific inconsistencies and illogical conclusions that are strewn throughout your OCT fantasy you so dogmatically adhere to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 29, 2012)

EyesWideOpen said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > *35 Reasons Micro-Nukes Were Utilized to Demolish the WTC Cores on 9/11 *
> ...



911 inside job, here is additional proof to back-up what you have posted and also what I have posted as well indicating that the WTC were brought down with mini-nukes.

Pictures Prove Mini Nukes Caused 9-11 Devastation


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 29, 2012)

And yet there are no reports of radiation poisoning or sickness.......

Love those mini nukes that you guys invented for this scenario.......


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2012)

candycorn said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



_There was wreckage and all of it was consistent with AA Flight 77._


----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And yet there are no reports of radiation poisoning or sickness.......
> 
> Love those mini nukes that you guys invented for this scenario.......








I can see your point, but I still think you're full of crap.

According to you, there are NO REPORTS of radiation poisoning or sickness.    

Really, are YOU sure about that?  I SAY YOU ARE DEAD WRONG, and if you had taken the time to look through this thread, you would have noticed that I already posted an article addressing the radiation and cancer.  There is also evidence of an EMP at GZ as well.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 29, 2012)

Bullshit........... cancer yes, Radiation and emp that would have gone along with a Nuke....Sorry didn't happen.......


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 30, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> EyesWideOpen said:
> 
> 
> > You can't figure anything out can you. That was a timed explosion. Why is a generator causing so much fire and smoke? because it was just a shell of a generator filled with fuel to make the fire look bigger.
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Sep 30, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > EyesWideOpen said:
> ...



We all know you don't have the game to debate your idiotic claims of planted bombs, lightpoles, cabs, cab drivers, etc and why the supposed conspirators would add such things to their "inbox" totally unnecessarily. 

Please continue on with the graphics though.  

All of the wreckage was consistent with AA77.  As it was.  As it is.  As it always will be.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 30, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And yet there are no reports of radiation poisoning or sickness.......
> 
> Love those mini nukes that you guys invented for this scenario.......



Or remaining radiation, emp pulses that would have disabled electrical, etc...


----------



## eots (Sep 30, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



but not positively identified as such ..because of the pick up truck of pieces displayed there where no serial numbered parts recovered that could positively identify  the craft...


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Sep 30, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QOP4O_8dtc]JET HITS CONCRETE WALL AT HIGH SPEED - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> JET HITS CONCRETE WALL AT HIGH SPEED - YouTube



why no hole in the concrete ollie ?? and have you ever compared the size of a commercial airliner and a fighter ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbEBut4YYUM]F16 Fighter Planes Intercepting/Escorting Boeing737 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Oct 1, 2012)

and while this bbc woman claims the jet _vapourized_ the film ends abruptly I am sure a close examination of the site would have found identifiable parts of some kind ,as well as if you had stuffed it full of bodies and luggage that to would be present and identifiable...and I am positve if they had a placed passport in the jet it somehow would have been thrown clear of the wreckage...it happens all the time


----------



## Mr. Jones (Oct 1, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> JET HITS CONCRETE WALL AT HIGH SPEED - YouTube


Plane vaporizes as you and your video suggest
yet they claim they found DNA of the passengers.

The wingspan of a 757 is 124 feet 10 inches.  The width of the overall opening, even what is visible as possible wing marks slamming into the face of the building is closer to 74 feet than it is 124 feet 10 inches.  The plane hugged the ground, but no engine marks, not to mention aviation experts claim that an airliner flying at that speed could not hug the ground due to aerodynamics. Plus there was no damage to the lawn. And there was no damage to the building where the wings, engines, or tail section would have hit. Shit doesn't add up. It could all be put to rest if the purported 'missing" videos were revealed.
Lampposts, cabs and their drivers would be but small details, and minor inconveniences in the overall scheme of such a plot.
It's the big picture that many of you miss for various reasons. It is outlined in the manifestos from the Project for a New American Century that talks about what it wants to gain by changing the rules for military engagement, establishing a permanent military presence in the Middle East, and needing a New Pearl Harbor to galvanize the publics support.
Any positive ID of any of the planes used in the attacks yet?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

You know what is really funny?

You clowns point out all these opinions about how the government screwed up this so called false flag, Yet you think they are smart enough to have pulled it off and covered it up, when the same government couldn't keep wiretaps secret........

You want to recreate the exact scenarios?  Slam a plane full of bodies into another loaded office building? Lots of luck getting the Billions or Trillions to build it and destroying it....... Because so far all you got is he said she said...and that just don't make it...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 1, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Bullshit........... cancer yes, Radiation and emp that would have gone along with a Nuke....Sorry didn't happen.......



You should be demoted to private for your ignorance.   Radiation and emp that would have gone along with a Nuke....Sorry DID happen!  Maybe if you didn't believe Bush's lies, then maybe you could see the truth, but that's doubtful.

Monday, April 4th, 2011 | Posted by Veterans Today 
*9/11 NUKE DEMOLITION PROOF: Firefighters Radiation Cancers Off the Scale*

RADIATION CANCERS KILL 345 SO FAR
9/11 FIREFIGHTERS ARE GETTING CANCER AT A FASTER RATE THAN OTHERS, CHIEF MEDICAL OFFICER REVEALS
By Daily Mail Reporter

Firefighters who recovered bodies at Ground Zero are developing cancer at a faster rate than those who worked before the atrocity, medical officials have revealed.

A seven-year study by the New York Fire Department has claimed that there are unusual rises in the number of cancer cases among firefighters who worked in the aftermath of 9/11.

Some types of cancer among 9/11 firefighters are even bizarrely off the charts, according to sources who have seen the as-yet-undisclosed federal-funded study.

Dr. David Prezant, the Fire Departments chief medical officer, has reportedly said that cancer cases across all ranks of the FDNY who worked at Ground Zero are up significantly.

It is thought that the report  due to be officially disclosed in time for the 10th anniversary of the terror attacks in September  cites unusual rises in leukemia, non-Hodgkins lymphoma and multiple myeloma.

The report also states increases in esophageal, prostate and thyroid cancers.

Although officials have yet to confirm the increase, sources who attended a recent steering-committee meeting said Dr. Prezants report will document the cancer increase.

One source told the New York Post: The only conclusion that could have been reached was that there was an increase in the cancer rate for firefighters after 9/11.

Minutes of the meeting quote Prezant as saying that we have completed our seven-year cancer study and that he planned to present it to the fire unions.

A doctor from the National Institute for Occupational Safety and Health is said to have asked Dr. Prezant: In the past, you mentioned about the rates before being somewhat similar  what led to the change that you noted the increase?

Prezant said researchers have compiled medical records for three years and had access to state cancer registries, though New Yorks is three years behind.

Dr. Prezant reportedly told the group: Those things keep adding cases

The report would be the first to document a cancer-rate increase among rescue and recovery workers.

The city recently settled lawsuits by 10,000 WTC workers, more than 600 of whom have developed cancer.

But officials have so far insisted there is no scientific proof that Ground Zero smoke and dust caused cancer.

An FDNY spokesman gave a statement for Dr. Prezant, saying: The study is ongoing, and no conclusions have been reached on whether cancer rates have increased for firefighters.

But fire union bosses in New York have expressed their concern about the findings.

Al Hagan, head of the fire-officers union, told the New York Post: Im led to believe that the numbers for those cancers across all ranks in the Fire Department of people who worked at Ground Zero is up significantly, and were all very concerned about it, as are our families.

Steve Cassidy, president of the firefighters union, said Ground Zeros toxic stew has proven lethal.

He said: Its a fact that New York City firefighters are dying of cancer in record numbers.

We have buried 10 firefighters in just the last 15 weeks, seven with cancer. On Sept. 10, 2001, they were young, healthy firefighters.

In 2007, doctors at Mt. Sinai Medical Center, which monitors World Trade Center rescue workers, noted blood cancers like multiple myeloma, which normally strikes in the 60s or 70s, were being found in relatively young officers.

The New York state Health Department has confirmed that 345 Ground Zero workers have died of various cancers as of June 2010.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 1, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



YOU ARE A LIAR!  

There is nothing consistent with in the wreckage that indicates that it was AA77.  What a load of crap.






Let's see if your small mind can answer these questions:

Why, after all these years, haven't we seen any clear photos of the "plane" that struck the Pentagon?

Why are there NO HOLES in the Pentagon where the plane's enormous engines would have impacted?

Why are there NO DAMAGE to the outer wall from the wings?

Where is the tail section, vertical stabilizer and fuselage?

Why is the Pentagon lawn all torn up, a significant sign of an airplane crash?

A Boeing 757 is 60 tons and IF a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.

There is NO PROOF AT ALL that a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon on 9/11. YOU ARE WRONG, HAVE BEEN WRONG, AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE WRONG! Deal with it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit........... cancer yes, Radiation and emp that would have gone along with a Nuke....Sorry didn't happen.......
> ...



Any Idiot can copy a blog.....Doesn't make it true....... We know that the cancer rates are up.... Show me scientific unbiased proof of radiation from a nuke......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Over a Hundred eyewitnesses and a black box are lying.........


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 1, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




 

Typical response from someone who spreads lies and can't back up the bull-shit claims no matter how incorrect they may be.

There is NO PROOF OF A PLANE TO EVER HIT THE PENTAGON.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 1, 2012)

So they snuck those landing gears and bodies and engine parts and all that into the pentagon, when? How?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 1, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


Nobody was photgraphing the building with a high speed camera at the time when the plane hit most likely:



Wildcard said:


> Why are there NO HOLES in the Pentagon where the plane's enormous engines would have impacted?


It's possible that the plane's port engine was knocked off when it hit this generator:


The other engine was found in the Pentagon so we know where it came from.



Wildcard said:


> Why are there NO DAMAGE to the outer wall from the wings?


There is:





Wildcard said:


> Where is the tail section, vertical stabilizer and fuselage?


They were destroyed in the fireball the world saw.



Wildcard said:


> Why is the Pentagon lawn all torn up, a significant sign of an airplane crash?


Are you saying it should have been torn up by something that didn't hit it?  



Wildcard said:


> A Boeing 757 is 60 tons and IF a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon, it would leave 60 tons of scrap, NOT A FEW PIECES.


There was significant wreckage found, engines, landing gear, bodies, pieces of fuselage, etc...  Your denial is silly.



Wildcard said:


> There is NO PROOF AT ALL that a Boeing 757 struck the Pentagon on 9/11. YOU ARE WRONG, HAVE BEEN WRONG, AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE WRONG! Deal with it.



The facts whisper much louder than your lies.

Now that I've answered your questions, answer mine:

Why would conspirators add in unnecessary persons/parties when they didn't have to.  The contention is that a missile or a global hawk did the damage to the Pentagon. It's your fairy tale so you'll have to pick a fantasy and stick to it.

Whatever you come out with; please tell us why the angle of the attack wasn't increased to miss the light poles or the vector changed to side-step them?  Because if you take them out of the equation; you don't have to worry about employing people to plant them in broad daylight, you don't have to worry about including a cabbie, a cab, a story about the cab, cars on the road, etc.  You don't have to plant explosives to damage a generator outside of the Pentagon etc...  

We'll get to your explanation about what happened to the passengers, the real AA77, the phone calls, how the wreckage was made to look like AA77, and all of the other hurdles you have to clear to be somewhere in the ballpark of believable later.  For right now, please tell us why they would include all of the above when they didn't have to.

Your move dickless.


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



YOU MEAN THESE PEOPLE ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na5Vwc2Dr0k]Pentagon Eyewitness NO PLANE HIT PENTAGON.avi - YouTube[/ame]

*
Lt. Col. Karen U. Kwiatkowski, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Former Political-Military Affairs Officer in the Office of the Secretary of Defense.* Also served on the staff of the Director of the National Security Agency. 20-year Air Force career.  Member adjunct faculty, Political Science Department, James Madison University.  Instructor, University of Maryland University College and American Public University System.  Author of African Crisis Response Initiative: Past Present and Future (2000) and Expeditionary Air Operations in Africa: Challenges and Solutions (2001).
Contributor to 9/11 and American Empire: Intellectuals Speak Out 8/23/06:  

*Account of Lt. Col. Karen Kwiatkowski, Pentagon employee and eyewitness to the events at the Pentagon on 9/11.*  "I believe the Commission failed to deeply examine the topic at hand, failed to apply scientific rigor to its assessment of events leading up to and including 9/11, failed to produce a believable and unbiased summary of what happened, failed to fully examine why it happened, and even failed to include a set of unanswered questions for future research. ... 

It is as a scientist that I have the most trouble with the official government conspiracy theory, mainly because it does not satisfy the rules of probability or physics.  The collapses of the World Trade Center buildings clearly violate the laws of probability and physics. ... 

There was a dearth of visible debris on the relatively unmarked [Pentagon] lawn, where I stood only minutes after the impact.  Beyond this strange absence of airliner debris, there was no sign of the kind of damage to the Pentagon structure one would expect from the impact of a large airliner. This visible evidence or lack thereof may also have been apparent to the secretary of defense [Donald Rumsfeld], who in an unfortunate slip of the tongue referred to the aircraft that slammed into the Pentagon as a "missile". ... 

I saw nothing of significance at the point of impact - no airplane metal or cargo debris was blowing on the lawn in front of the damaged building as smoke billowed from within the Pentagon. ... all of us staring at the Pentagon that morning were indeed looking for such debris, but what we expected to see was not evident. 

The same is true with regard to the kind of damage we expected. ... But I did not see this kind of damage. Rather, the facade had a rather small hole, no larger than 20 feet in diameter. Although this facade later collapsed, it remained standing for 30 or 40 minutes, with the roof line remaining relatively straight.  

The scene, in short, was not what I would have expected from a strike by a large jetliner. It was, however, exactly what one would expect if a missile had struck the Pentagon. ...


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uPN3XNTdv8]Flight 77: Pentagon Crash Impossible Says Flight Recorder Evidence - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## EyesWideOpen (Oct 2, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Over a Hundred eyewitnesses and a black box are lying.........[/QUOTE]
How can anyone of sound mind, look at this photo and say that a 757 Aircraft hit this building? Your brain does not want to accept what your eye's are showing you. You are in complete denial. We all love our country, as we love our children but sometimes one of our children commits a crime and all we can do is deny that our child could have done such a thing. That's where you guys are. THe facts are all there but you can't see it for the love you have for your country. It is very hard to come to grips with the truth but after ten years of hiding from the facts I finally let the truth sink in. I still love my country. I have my own theory as to why they did such a thing. Sooner or later they will admit what they did and WHY. It's OK to open your eyes now Sarge. No one on nothing is perfect. And that includes our government.
Now. What did the blackbox say? You have nothing if all you can come up with is "Over a Hundred eyewitnesses and a black box". That's it? Don't you see that there is nothing to the "Official account" of what happened. They are just depending on guys like you to believe what ever they say because they are the government. 
Come on Sarge open your eyes and look at that photo again. Do you see any signs of a 757 jet? You served your time. The days of blind obedience are over. Please read this:

Obedience, in human behavior, is a form of "social influence in which a person yields to explicit instructions or orders from an authority figure"[1] Obedience is generally distinguished from compliance, which is behavior influenced by peers, and from conformity, which is behavior intended to match that of the majority. Obedience can be seen as both a sin and a virtue. For example in a situation when one orders a person to kill another innocent person and he or she does this willingly, it is generally considered to be a sin. However when one orders a person to kill an enemy who will end a lot of innocent lives and he or she does this willingly it can be deemed a virtue.

Humans have been shown to be surprisingly obedient in the presence of perceived legitimate authority figures, as shown by the Milgram experiment in the 1960s, which was carried-out by Stanley Milgram to find how the Nazis managed to get ordinary people to take part in the mass murders of the Holocaust. The experiment showed that obedience to authority was the norm, not the exception. Regarding obedience, Stanley Milgram said that "Obedience is as basic an element in the structure of social life as one can point to; Some system of authority is a requirement of all communal living, and it is only the man dwelling in isolation who is not forced to respond, through defiance or submission, to the commands of others." [2] A similar conclusion was reached in the Stanford prison experiment.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 2, 2012)

My eyes are open, I have looked at the evidence and all your videos and opinions. AA77 hit the Pentagon is the only true statement that can be made......

Since you guys love your Youtube (It's on youtube it must be true) try this one......

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDdjLQkUV8&feature=player_embedded]911 Case Study: Pentagon Flight 77 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 2, 2012)

Then of course there are all these eye witnesses....

9/11 Pentagon Eyewitness Accounts


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I see Eyes Wide Open has mouth shut tight when he is asked to explain very basic planning principles.  He shouldn't feel bad; nobody can explain the light poles from the twoofer side of the argument.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


so it's not just nano nukes it's  a combo pack?
 "Editors Note: Micro-Nukes were likely used at the base core in conduction with nano-thermite and C4. Multiple demolitions were used. " -some twoffer ass hat...
only a few small problems with that..
1.no blast wave...
2.a "nano nuke" would melt or set off c4 and thermite prematurely rendering it useless.    
3.no higher than normal background radiation detected 
4.no non naturally occurring radiation found
5. the editor or author of this steaming pile is an illiterate :he uses conduction efinition of CONDUCTION
1: the act of conducting or conveying 
2a : transmission through or by means of a conductor; also : the transfer of heat through matter by communication of kinetic energy from particle to particle with no net displacement of the particles  IE NO EXPLOSION....ASSHATS.
6. IF HE WAS NOT TALKING OUT HIS ASS HE WOULD HAVE USED THIS WORD...Definition of CONJUNCTION
1: the act or an instance of conjoining : the state of being conjoined : combination <working in conjunction with state and local authorities> 
2: occurrence together in time or space :


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how the 2 mini-nukes destroyed the towers without either one of them cracking the "bathtub" retaining wall and letting the Hudson River flood the basements? Or sending atomic fire down the PATH subway tunnels?


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

*good question..rat*

41:16 On the southern tip of Manhattan, surrounded by water, huge retaining walls were built below the World Trade Center to hold back the ocean and Hudson River. The &#8220;bathtub,&#8221; as it was called, held 7 levels of parking garages, maintenance rooms and the New Jersey PATH train station.
41:37 After September 11th, the 3-foot-thick slurry walls were found to have shifted up to 18 inches inward.
41:49 Construction worker: &#8220;These walls are coming in. These wall hold back the river, so if these wall cave in, this place is going to get flooded out be the river.&#8221;
41:57 Let&#8217;s think about this. A pancake collapse should have left the foundations in place. They had always borne the weight of 110 floors. But something happened in the sub-basements to disrupt them.

9/11 Mysteries Viewer's Guide


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 2, 2012)

eots said:


> *good question..rat*
> 
> 41:16 On the southern tip of Manhattan, surrounded by water, huge retaining walls were built below the World Trade Center to hold back the ocean and Hudson River. The bathtub, as it was called, held 7 levels of parking garages, maintenance rooms and the New Jersey PATH train station.
> 41:37 After September 11th, the 3-foot-thick slurry walls were found to have shifted up to 18 inches inward.
> ...



The "bathtub" did not support the weight of the towers. It was built surrounding the entire complex. The towers had their own support structure built on footings going down to the bedrock.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


bullshit:With the above overwhelming evidence it is clear that Boeing 757-223 Serial number 34602, registration N644AA, was flown into the Pentagon and disintegrated into relatively small pieces on September 11th 2001. The aircraft insurers paid out on 14th January 2002 and the aircraft registration was cancelled due destroyed. 
The Facts Concerning Flight AA77 and the Pentagon.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 2, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


another small thing the slap dick family singers are missing is why have the "object" hit the pentagon at all ?most all modern missiles have proximity sensors  and do an air burst to maximize damage. the damage of the pentagon is inconsistent for explosives 
the damage on the pentagon is a plane or a very big cannon ball..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 2, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit........... cancer yes, Radiation and emp that would have gone along with a Nuke....Sorry didn't happen.......
> ...



Boy you nailed it there.Gomer Pyle Ollie really SHOULD be demoted to private.I mean Gomer Pyle himself wasnt as near as pathetic as  Ollie here is and the sad part about it is Ollie is real unlike Gomer Pyle.

Wildcat,Eyes Wide Open I encourage you again not to reply to Gomer Ollie,Moron In The Hat,Dawgshit,and Candyass.they all know just as well as we do that that it was an inside job.They are paid trolls sent here by their handlers to try and derail any 9/11 truth discussion and just waste your time,dont take the bait anymore.You have heard the old saying.

Now if whitehall was still here posting then him i would say go ahead and reply .He is just a brainwashed Bush dupe in denial and afraid.He doesnt troll here constantly all the time like they do so he is just in denial and doesnt know what went down.those trolls I mentioned do.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



You are totally right 9/11 Inside Job.  

Dumb-shits like the one's you have named do nothing but attack anyone who speaks out against the so-called "official version of 9/11" or should I say the OFFICIAL LIE.  They do it because as you pointed out they are paid to do it, hence they are "puppets".

Everything that Gomer Ollie,Moron In The Hat,Dawgshit,and Candyass has posted belongs in the crapper.  After all, they are all FULL OF SHIT ON ANYTHING REGARDING 9/11!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 2, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Does anyone know how the 2 mini-nukes destroyed the towers without either one of them cracking the "bathtub" retaining wall and letting the Hudson River flood the basements? Or sending atomic fire down the PATH subway tunnels?



Um? Can they get back to you on that?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 2, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...




Real shame that there are so many dumb asses out there who can't handle the truth...
Don't bother to respond one of us will just show you more facts......... Unlike 911 nutjob who only comes in here to call names and give wild eyed opinions....


----------



## eots (Oct 2, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *good question..rat*
> ...



of one thing I am certain the structure in this picture did not collapse into a pile of dust and rubble in secs from relatively small fires or a hole be punched into it....


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 2, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Go away, idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 3, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 can you say falsely minimizing the damage? ....I knew you could..
wtc 1& 2 had severe fire and impact damage over several acres (each floor was an acre square) asshat!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 3, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You're right. The structure in this picture collapsed when the rest of the 100 story building fell down on top of it.

The rest of the building fell due to large multi-story fires and broken & damaged columns caused by crashing a huge commercial jet into them at 400+ mph.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 3, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Boy you nailed it there.Gomer Pyle Ollie really SHOULD be demoted to private.I mean Gomer Pyle himself wasnt as near as pathetic as  Ollie here is and the sad part about it is Ollie is real unlike Gomer Pyle.
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Boy you nailed it there.Gomer Pyle Ollie really SHOULD be demoted to private.I mean Gomer Pyle himself wasnt as near as pathetic as  Ollie here is and the sad part about it is Ollie is real unlike Gomer Pyle.
> 
> Wildcat,Eyes Wide Open I encourage you again not to reply to Gomer Ollie,Moron In The Hat,Dawgshit,and Candyass.they all know just as well as we do that that it was an inside job.They are paid trolls sent here by their handlers to try and derail any 9/11 truth discussion and just waste your time,dont take the bait anymore.You have heard the old saying.
> 
> Now if whitehall was still here posting then him i would say go ahead and reply .He is just a brainwashed Bush dupe in denial and afraid.He doesnt troll here constantly all the time like they do so he is just in denial and doesnt know what went down.those trolls I mentioned do.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 3, 2012)

What Happened on 9-11?

A group of islamic terrorists flew three planes into buildings and cause another to crash into the woods.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 3, 2012)

PredFan said:


> What Happened on 9-11?
> 
> A group of islamic terrorists flew three planes into buildings and cause another to crash into the woods.


 pretty much .....yeah....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 3, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...






I see your finding that  out that they are incapable of posting without shitting all over the floor so that toilet is so appropriate for them.thats where they belong.

this five minute video below is really enough evidence that 9/11 was an inside job.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

Thats how you can always tell if someone is open  minded and objective about it is only someone on crack would still believe the official version of it after watching thas video. These trolls never can give a rational explanation for the pathetic explanations of the 9/11 coverup commission in that video.they dont even try.all they ever do is insult you and call you a conspiracy nut and change the subject when they are cornered or make up a bunch of lies to try and save face in their posts when they know they are cornered.Its the same old pattern with these trolls.

Like i said,those trolls are not worth bothering with.They are just paid to come here and go to other message boards as well  and post garbage all the time. You wont get anywhere with Predfan either.Him you can tell is not a paid disinfo agent.He is just a brainwashed Bush dupe afraid and in denial so HIM I  say by all means try to have a discussion with.

You'll find out he is just a troll as well and also cant debate either.When he gets cornered and cant refute facts and evidence,he just throws insults and runs off.Thats how you can tell the difference between him and those paid trolls is he doesnt post a bunch of garbage to try and save face when he is cornered and cant counter facts.He just throws temper tantrems and runs off.

He has had me on ignore for quite sometime now because I had him cornered once and he could not refute the facts or evidence and I gave him and I proved to him how he is clueless and brainwashed and did not know what he was talking about soo rather than being mature and  admit he had been proven wrong,he didnt even try.He just threw a temper tantrem and ran off and put me on ignore after that.

You'll find out he'll do the same thing with you.challenge him to debunk your information you posted here throughout this thread.He wont.He'll just make a pathetic comment like his last post and run off and then put you on ignore.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 3, 2012)

5 minutes of mere opinion, no proof submitted in the entire video........We've seen it........


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 8, 2012)

688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)

In big plot, the Feds used to organize a similar exercise too, to assure its success. 
In 7/22/2011 Norway terror attack: 


> Norwegian Police Confirm Drill Identical to Breivik&#8217;s Attack
> &#8226;	Kurt Nimmo
> Infowars.com        August 26, 2011
> 
> ...



In 7/7/2005 London bombing: (The plot known with Hurricane Katrina, ended on 9/24/2005)



> 7/7 Mock Terror Drill: What Relationship to the Real Time Terror Attacks?
> by Michel Chossudovsky       August 8, 2005
> A fictional "scenario" of multiple bomb attacks on London's underground took place at exactly the same time as the bomb attack on July 7, 2005.
> Peter Power, Managing Director of Visor Consultants, a private firm on contract to the London Metropolitan Police, described in a BBC interview how he had organized and conducted the anti-terror drill, on behalf of an unnamed business client.
> ...



In famous 911/2001 terror attack: 



> Was the NRO's 9/11 Drill Just a Coincidence?
> 
> Posted By: ChristopherBollyn        Date: Friday, 1-Nov-2002 16:24:12
> 
> ...



All those drills were identical to the coming "terror attack" and happened at same time at same place. They played mission to cover up the main attack. In case the perpetrators were found by the security guard at the site, they would pass the security check by disguising as part of the exercise. Here is how it interrupted the air defense:



> 9/11 War Games
> paralysis of air defenses to ensure the attack succeeded?
> 
> "Is this real world or an exercise?" Col. Robert K. Marr Jr. Northeast
> ...



Since 911, the &#8220;bizarre coincidence" becomes routine job.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 9, 2012)

* What really happened on 9/11 ?*


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> 5 minutes of mere opinion, no proof submitted in the entire video........We've seen it........



Try applying your standared of proof to the NIST report and see what happens


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 9, 2012)

The Government already submitted proof in court and got a conviction.....


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You are right 9/11 ISJ.  

Whether you call them trolls, 9/11 debunkers, disinfo agents; Candy Ass, Gomer Ollie, Dawgshit, Moron in a Hat, Predfan they all have been trained like monkeys.  They repeat the lies they were told by the U.S. government, no matter how outrageous and incorrect.  
Which bring me to another dumb-shit, Predfan.

According to Predfan:  What Happened on 9-11?

A group of islamic terrorists flew three planes into buildings and cause another to crash into the woods. So this dumb-shit accepts the fairy-tale lie that a "plane" struck the Pentagon without any supporting evidence.  What a fucking idiot.  He won't debate anything, because he, like the others can't back up the BULLSHIT LIES.

Predan calls himself a "Truth Czar", but all he's been spewing is lies just like Candy Ass and Gomer Ollie.

More proof that a plane DID NOT STRIKE THE PENTAGON.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGK9qcUnbz0]Pandora's Black Box - Flight Of American 77-No plane hit the Pentagon on 9/11! - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYhjoy7gCDg]National Security Alert - The Pentagon Attack [Full Film] - YouTube[/ame]


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbWDeo8RBzA]Advice and a Challenge for 9/11 "Debunkers" - YouTube[/ame]


9/11 is a lie and so is the war on terror.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 9, 2012)

Well we can guess whose sock wildcard is..........

First video in the introduction says that the video will provide possibilities....Possibilities are not facts.

It then goes into the same BS we've seen so many times. Rumsfeld says that 2 trillion is missing on 10 September so they blew up the Pentagon on 11 September........

Really? Why would he tell us if they were going to cover up the missing money? 

It's really easy when you think about it.

Now I'm certain I could go through these hour + videos again and write all about the inconsistencies in them, But I've been doing that for years.... And I'm not going to type all that again...

THINK for Yourselves..... I mean, from space aliens to magic balls...... Where are the people who were on those planes that didn't hit?

How did the plane parts get planted?

THINK.............


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> The Government already submitted proof in court and got a conviction.....



A conviction that fire caused the collapses of the towers and wtc 7.. I think not


----------



## tjvh (Oct 9, 2012)

A Navy Commander I *knew* was killed in the Pentagon on 9/11 by a fucking airplane hijacked by Terrorists, and anyone who believes that it was something other than that is a fucking idiot.


----------



## eots (Oct 9, 2012)

tjvh said:


> A Navy Commander I *knew* was killed in the Pentagon on 9/11 by a fucking airplane hijacked by Terrorists, and anyone who believes that it was something other than that is a fucking idiot.



blah blah blah what ?????


----------



## daws101 (Oct 10, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The Government already submitted proof in court and got a conviction.....
> ...


none needed .


----------



## daws101 (Oct 10, 2012)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > A Navy Commander I *knew* was killed in the Pentagon on 9/11 by a fucking airplane hijacked by Terrorists, and anyone who believes that it was something other than that is a fucking idiot.
> ...


another fine example of willful ignorance by eots ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Well we can guess whose sock wildcard is..........
> 
> First video in the introduction says that the video will provide possibilities....Possibilities are not facts.
> 
> ...





Oh look Ollie dragged with worthless carcass down here to grace us with his vast stupidity.

I did'nt expect that YOU would watch those videos.  No not YOU. YOU would just automatically dismiss & reject it.  Why?  Because if YOU can't fathom or comprehend anything that differs from your dilusional view of the events of 9/11.   

You talk about inconsistencies?  WHAT ABOUT THE FUCKING INCONSISTENCIES FROM THE GOVERNMENT?  Has the government been totally up-front and honest to the American people about 9/11?  NO THEY HAVE NOT!  

Obviously you can't think for yourself, because you have been conditioned from the military not to question and  to believe every lie from the government.  It's really pathetic that you can't determine a lie from the truth.  

Every response that you posted about 9/11 and spreading your lies is equal one big pile of shit.


----------



## eots (Oct 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



The ignorance is claiming you know some one who died and that somehow that makes the official story above question ..btw what was this Navy commanders name..all names are a matter of public record so it should be listed here...
Pentagon Victims | 9/11 Victims | washingtonpost.com


----------



## tjvh (Oct 11, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Fuck off... Patrick Dunn, Commander, United States Navy


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well we can guess whose sock wildcard is..........
> ...



Yep, a sock for sure....

As you know, I have watched probably more videos than most people about the attacks on 911. I am yet to see any verifiable evidence contrary to the official reports...


----------



## eots (Oct 11, 2012)

tjvh said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



FUCK OFF ?....Well explains the collapse of towers and wtc7 and the conflicting testimony and flt data from the pentagon....case closed....


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 11, 2012)

There's a lot of conflicting data from the NTSB, I was ready to accept that a plane hit the Pentagon but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Obamerican (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


This is why no one takes you seriously. You insinuated that he knew no one who died on 9/11. He lists the victims name and you just ignore that fact. Idiot. Go away.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



No, what he insinuated, and it is true, is that just because you know someone who died on 9/11 doesn't make the official (cover) story any more believable. The facts are totally unrelated.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 no not fuck off, but fuck you ,you pussy, if you had  even a tiny fraction of integrity you would have apologized..but being the slap dick half whit  that you are you could not!


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


another half whit... eots insinuated nothing!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

two farts in a row from you Dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

tjvh said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



so thats your answer when your cornered and cant counter the facts huh? I see.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


more proof handjob can't read...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 12, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Well we can guess whose sock wildcard is..........
> ...



the thing that cracks me up about agent  Gomer Pyle Ollie is he says he has been writing out the inconsistencies in these videos for years.yeah he has been substituting HIS lies for the truth mentioned in them like the paid troll he is.

this dumbfuck troll lost his credibility ages ago when he said these highly credible people here below are wrong in what they say.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

This troll goes around saying that videso have been debubnked but he has never even ONCE attempted to debunk them his entire time here.lol.

this troll is the biggest liar I have ever encountered.Like you said before,he should be demoted to PRIVATE.He has disgraced his fellow military officers for selling his soul down the drain participating in this coverup for money.He is going to suffer for it in the future the karma he is bringing down on himself.

Yeah Gomer Ollie here always talks  crap about those  videos yet like the troll he is,he never watches them.You showed off his hypocrisy major big time as well how he ignores the major inconsistencies in the 9/11 commission as well.what a fucking hypocrite troll agent Ollie is. there is nothing but MAJOR inconsistencies in the governments version.what an idiot.

I cant believe this dumbfuck can look at himself in the mirror the way he has disgraced his fellow military officers selling his soul down the drain for money.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Obamerican made the claim of 'insinuation'. Are you sure you want to call your compatriot a liar, Daws?

And would you care to take a rhetorical Valium and explain to me rationally how knowing someone who died on 9/11 makes the government version of events any more true or false?

Finally, there is no 'h' in the single word 'halfwit'. 



















Moron.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2012)

And for every so called credible person you want to name (and sometimes misquote or take out of context) there are 1000 credible people who will tell you that you are full of shit.........

Being a retired Senior NCO I'm one of those credible people......You are full of shit. In fact you haven't presented any facts in months if not years. You spend all your time dissing everyone that disagrees with you instead of finding real facts that you can back up....

You are little more than a bad joke.........

And yes we constantly laugh, not with you but at you..........


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And for every so called credible person you want to name (and sometimes misquote or take out of context) there are 1000 credible people who will tell you that you are full of shit.........
> 
> Being a retired Senior NCO I'm one of those credible people......You are full of shit. In fact you haven't presented any facts in months if not years. You spend all your time dissing everyone that disagrees with you instead of finding real facts that you can back up....
> 
> ...



Being a retired NCO gives you no creditability in regard to  9/11 except in your imaginings


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Apologize ?? for what ?? pointing out the gaping hole in your logic that you know someone who died therefore the government version of events is factual..ya I dont think so and btw...Fuck you 2


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And for every so called credible person you want to name (and sometimes misquote or take out of context) there are 1000 credible people who will tell you that you are full of shit.........
> 
> Being a retired Senior NCO I'm one of those credible people......You are full of shit. In fact you haven't presented any facts in months if not years. You spend all your time dissing everyone that disagrees with you instead of finding real facts that you can back up....
> 
> ...



At the 'truther meetings" we have a big photoshop picture of you dressed as a woman we through darts at...great laughs for all....so there..


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And for every so called credible person you want to name (and sometimes misquote or take out of context) there are 1000 credible people who will tell you that you are full of shit.........
> ...


 if that were true then any so called opinion you or any of twoofer buddies including the assholes in your you tube posts would have less then none.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It's good to see that you can laugh at yourself, God knows the rest of us do...


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ok slap dick keep dodging.

post #192 A Navy Commander I knew was killed in the Pentagon on 9/11 by a fucking airplane hijacked by Terrorists, and anyone who believes that it was something other than that is a fucking idiot. tjvh

post#193  blah blah blah what ?????  eots the assclown!

anyone can see that your answer has nothing to do with your cognitive disabilities when it concerns 911.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


I was laughing at you and will continue to .


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I always figured you were a candidate for the Cuckoo's Nest. Thanks for the confirmation!

You and Joe Biden... lol!!


----------



## MisterBeale (Oct 12, 2012)

*How To Destroy a 9/11 Truther - YouTube*​


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


no thank you for once again proving without a doubt you were born in the shallow end of the gene pool.

my guess is you've never read one flew over the Cuckoo's Nest or any book without pictures.


----------



## daws101 (Oct 12, 2012)

MisterBeale said:


> *How To Destroy a 9/11 Truther - YouTube*​


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > *How To Destroy a 9/11 Truther - YouTube*​




Now Daws, it's on youtube it's got to be true.............


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



There you go making uneducated guesses again...

Not unusual really, those are the ONLY kind of guesses you're qualified to make.


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



this guy said so... so its got to be true ...LOL..._Fuckin Clown
_
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9AoaU7LlTk]Bush Questioned about 9/11 Commission - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 13, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I love the logic of trolls Dawgshit and Gomer Ollie.Just like all agent trolls they always redicule youtube no matter if it has very credible high ranking military officers on it. that kind of information isnt credible only what our corrupt government institutions and corporate controlled media that have a LONGGGGGGGG history of lying to the american people for DECADES now has credibility.what fucking dumbass trolls.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 13, 2012)

Still no verifiable facts from the 911 nut job...... As expected......


----------



## daws101 (Oct 15, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


what guy would that be?


----------



## daws101 (Oct 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 17, 2012)

speak of the devil,three farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Hey 911 Inside Job,

You are so very right about Predfan.  

Predfan is a shit stain that spews the lies about 9/11 and than runs off because he can't back-up any of the bullshit claims, because he's been brainwashed to believe the lies from the U.S. Government and media.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



You can tell Predfan is just  a brainwashed Bush dupe in denial and afraid about government conspiracys. I proved to him once how his logic holds no water defending the fairy tales of 9/11 and he went off and threw a temper tantrem and didnt even try and counter the facts I gave.He is a hypocrite.

He whines about people making insults to him and yet thats what he does when he cant counter facts.All I did was shoot down his  laughable ramblings and show how they hold no water and he went off on a temper tantrem on me and has had me on ignore ever  since.

Looks like he has added you to his ignore list as well since you have proven it to him dummies style that the 9/11 coverup commission holds no water throughout this entire thread  and all he has done is come on here saying its all true and not adressing ONE thing of any of the facts you have posted that proves it is a fairy tale.so looks like you have made his ignore list as well. He cant stand to be proven wrong.Looks like the truth hurts.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 18, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...stigation-reveals-what-happened-on-911-a.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

well what do you know,agent Slackass's handlers sent him here as well.they see that the other agent trolls  Moron In The Hat,Candyass,Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit have all failed miserably in their posts so his handlers sent him in here as well to troll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> well what do you know,agent Slackass's handlers sent him here.they see that the other agents Moron In The Hat,candyass,Gomer Ollie and dawgshit have failed miserably in their posts so his handlers sent him in here as well to troll.



Hey Rimjob, if you care so much about me that you have to keep mentioning me, make a fart/poop post right now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow the trolls are really out in full force tonight.their handlers are OBVIOUSLY getting worried the way they have sent them here so quickly to troll.two of them already within the span of five minutes so far.wow.

Here is what I have to say to you two agent trolls slackass and moron in the hat.

pass that on to your handlers as well thats what i have to say to them also.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> well what do you know,agent Slackass's handlers sent him here as well.they see that the other agent trolls  Moron In The Hat,Candyass,Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit have all failed miserably in their posts so his handlers sent him in here as well to troll.



Commander s.j. Rothschild here, good to see you here little guy, yeah I figured you'd be in charge of a FEMA detention camp somewhere by now.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2012)

I guess Rimjob must have finally run out of poop and farts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wow the trolls are really out in full force tonight.their handlers are OBVIOUSLY getting worried the way they have sent them here so quickly to troll.two of them already within the span of five minutes so far.wow.
> 
> Here is what I have to say to you two agent trolls slackass and moron in the hat.
> 
> pass that on to your handlers as well thats what i have to say to them also.



here it is for you two agent trolls again in case you missed it.



oh and again.tell your handlers i said that to them as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 18, 2012)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls back to back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the agent trolls back to back.





The puppet managed to squeeze out another fart/poop post for his master. 

Keep up your duties, my little wooden toy.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 18, 2012)

WTF??????
Why am I not on nutsack's sigline?
I feel so ignored........

WTH nutsack? what did I do to remain unmentioned?


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 18, 2012)

Dear Katsung:
NRO Hijacking Drill

I looked online to find other references to NRO conducting a drill the same day.
This link above described it in terms of a normal drill, should a commercial plane
from a NY airport accidentally hit one of the tall towers. It was not focused on hijacking,
but just the physically reality that there is always a risk of planes flying into tall buildings.

In general, I find that these conspiracy theories give "too much credit" to people
accused of conspiring beyond what the hijackers did themselves.  I don't even believe any of these plotters expected the towers to come down. The only person I believe predicted that was the engineer in the building. Nobody involved in the attacks could have foreseen that far in advance, and it seems clear to me that part was not planned.

The part that is truly evil, and is well known and done deliberately, is KNOWING that people will obfuscate the issue and waste resources and time blaming and fighting each other. The people who profit off the division and conflict are really fueling the true conspiracy.

So as long as people continue to engage in this kind of negative accusation back and forth,
instead of working together to SOLVE PROBLEMS that otherwise keep us divided and entangled, spreading and multiplying THAT kind of fear and distrust is what the real conspirators exploit and benefit from. This is what destroys relations and whole nations.

It is truly a shame to see this go on without resolution.
That is the real conspiracy going on!

Take care and I encourage you to focus on using all resources for resolution and reconciliation, for those good faith efforts are what we need to benefit and rebuild the country from the ashes up.

Yours truly,
Emily



katsung47 said:


> 688. Anti-terror drill - bizarre coincidence (9/29/2011)
> 
> ... In famous 911/2001 terror attack:
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 18, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> WTF??????
> Why am I not on nutsack's sigline?
> I feel so ignored........
> 
> WTH nutsack? what did I do to remain unmentioned?



Puppet Gage-Dupe Rimjob can only fit 5 agents in his little wooden brain, so to list you he would have to evict me or Ollie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 20, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



yeah one thing wildcat you will find about these paid trolls that defend the lies of 9/11 is they ignore suppressed videos that have surfaced where you hear and see explosives going off in the basement of the towers before they collapse.

you see smoke rising from the base of the towers  in this suppressed video that it out there and you hear the explosions as well which back up what witnesses said ofg hearing explosives go off in the basement.the trolls here really show how they are paid off trolls here though by always ignoring bld 7 which is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission they cant get around.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 20, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



So, nit wit, what lies did I tell?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 20, 2012)

And you have the radiation studies of these nukes? The mini nukes that haven't been invented yet?

And why is that video so foggy? Maybe they did that on purpose? Can't look at a clear shot when you are looking for something that isn't there.....

Let me know if you ever find anything that can actually disprove the Official version.......


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 20, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And you have the radiation studies of these nukes? The mini nukes that haven't been invented yet?
> 
> And why is that video so foggy? Maybe they did that on purpose? Can't look at a clear shot when you are looking for something that isn't there.....
> 
> Let me know if you ever find anything that can actually disprove the Official version.......



I would like to see the engineering for a nuke that only damages a 208ft x 208ft square, and leaves the surrounding area radiation free and undamaged.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 20, 2012)

By the way, here comes a fart post from my puppet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2012)

three farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 21, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Man what a true dumbfuck.Wildcat made it  crystal clear here that Predfan troll here spews the proven lies of the 9/11 coverup commission tooting the horn of the governments version of events  and that he has been brainwashed without even once trying to refute anything wildcat posted throughout this entire thread ignoring evidence and facts of his just like the paid agent trolls here have except they make up lies to try and save face in their posts like their hanlders instruct them to when they know they are defeated, and this dumbfuck troll comes back and says- what lies did i tell? priceless.this guy should start a comedy club.

predfan lost any credibility whatsoever with wildcat right there.doubt that he will waste anymore time with him after that.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> By the way, here comes a fart post from my puppet.





9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the agent trolls.



Did I call that, or what.

9/11 Rimjob: Gage Dupe Puppet Extraordinaire.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

And he's still online right now, so he might make another fart post for our enjoyment.


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Oh dear, predfan lost credibility with nutsack.......capt obvious here but......irony at its finest.


----------



## PredFan (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yeah, I'm losing sleep over that.


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRaezLTU2a0&feature=related]9/11 Inside Job, says FBI Special Agent in Charge Ted Gunderson - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5zvCdD9D1A&feature=related]9/11, pilots say "NO WAY"! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 21, 2012)

Opinion and more opinion........

Still no proof..........


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Opinion and more opinion........
> 
> Still no proof..........



there is a lot of proof the official story can not be accurate....there is no proof that it is


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

NIST GAVE A OPINION ...in fact they use the phrase in our opinion in the opening remarks of the final report...NIST has no proof of their collapse theory


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> NIST GAVE A OPINION ...in fact they use the phrase in our opinion in the opening remarks of the final report...NIST has no proof of their collapse theory



Where is A&E9/11T's proof of their CD theory?


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

What what what? You mean all these people gave opinions?

Geez....who knew?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 21, 2012)

Opinion based upon the only official investigation....

Carries a lot more weight than a voice on youtube.........


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Opinion based upon the only official investigation....
> 
> Carries a lot more weight than a voice on youtube.........



Indeed it does. Or from a group that calls themselves engineers and architects but will allow anyone with the membership fee to join. 

Ill go with the best guess of the official investigation

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Opinion based upon the only official investigation....
> 
> Carries a lot more weight than a voice on youtube.........



Only in ollieworld...the commision members themselves doubt the report you believe and in many cases the people you call voices on youtube are experts with far more experience and credibility than 911 commission members


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

Search youtube for "bill orielly grinch illegals"
Freaking hilarious bit from john stewart.

If the youtubes were even remotely more credible than a comedy bit, the usa has enough enemies with power, influence and money that it would not stay quiet long. 

So far the best effort is amjineenutjob being the king of the twoofers, as well as a holocost denier, a fascist and all around bad guy.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Opinion based upon the only official investigation....
> ...



*Larry L. Erickson, BS Aeronautical Eng, MS Aeronautical Eng, PhD Eng Mechanics  Retired NASA Aerospace Engineer and Research Scientist.  Conducted research in the fields of structural dynamics, aerodynamics, aeroelasticity and flutter.  Recipient of NASA's Aerodynamics Division Researcher-of-the-Year Award.  *33-year NASA career.  Member, American Institute of Aeronautics & Astronautics.  Instructor, Physics and Aerospace Engineering, California Polytechnic State University, San Luis Obispo 1998 - present.  Author and co-author of several scientific papers on aerodynamic analysis.  Contributing author to Applied Computational Aerodynamics (1990).

Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
*"Serious technical investigations by experts seem to be lacking from the official explanations." * World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? | AE911Truth


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: 




*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng  Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award in the Senior Executive Service (1988). * Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986). * Included in "Who's Who in Science and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  *Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career.
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:

*
"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]*."  World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? | AE911Truth


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition


Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And when the list of signatories is examined.....guess what, several are not even working in any technical field. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Let's look at some of the Architects & Engineers, shall we...



> John Robert Russell
> Professor Emeritus *Landscape Architecture*
> Lic:   Indiana Landscape Architect's License # LA80050004
> Grad. Dipl. Urban & Reg. Plng. AA London
> Bloomington, IN



Yep, he sure would know about building design.



> Steven Reiser
> *Chemical Engineer*
> Westminster, CO
> Double B.S. - Chemical Engineering/Chemistry at University of Idaho 1978 - worked in Mining, Metal Refining R&D, Natural Gas Processing, Oil Refining, Nuclear Fuel Reprocessing R&D, and program management.



This must be their go-to guy on molten steel and mini-nukes. Nothing about building structure, though.



> Michael Stephens
> PE
> Lic:   OK 20***; AR 11***
> BS, *Geological Engineering*
> Cherokee County, OK



Were the towers CD'ed with rocks?



> Marc Kuttner
> Marine Engineer
> B.S. *Marine Engineering* Technology
> San Francisco, CA



Everyone knows ships and skyscrapers are built the same, amirite?



> Kenneth L. Keil
> P.E.
> Lic:   C34101 CA, 24236 CO
> Master of Science - *Civil Engineering*
> ...



zOMG, they hid the CD charges in the shitters. 

I could go on, but it would only show they let anybody sign if they have a title, even if it has nothing to do with building structures.

Petition Signer Supporters of AE911Truth.org


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

David L. Griscom, *PhD &#8211; Research physicist,* retired in 2001 from *Naval Research Laboratory* (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society. *Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, *University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award 
*1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University,* and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.*  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.*

Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks."


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> David L. Griscom, *PhD  Research physicist,* retired in 2001 from *Naval Research Laboratory* (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society. *Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, *University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award
> *1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University,* and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.*  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.*
> 
> Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists *engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks*."



So when can we expect the results of their new investigation?


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

*Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE *&#8211; Retired* Research and Development Engineer,* U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.

Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 
"The 'official' 9/11 story seems to violate laws of physics and engineering analysis, specifically with respect to the collapse speed and the temperatures of molten iron.  The only explanation that seems to be in accordance with all observations is controlled demolition."  World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? | AE911Truth

Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,500 Architects and Engineers:


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> *Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE * Retired* Research and Development Engineer,* U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "The 'official' 9/11 story seems to violate laws of physics and engineering analysis, specifically with respect to the collapse speed and the temperatures of molten iron.  The only explanation that seems to be in accordance with all observations is controlled demolition."  World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? | AE911Truth
> ...



When will Dickie G get around to presenting *The Petition * to Congress?

This year? Next? 2044?


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

eots said:


> David L. Griscom, *PhD  Research physicist,* retired in 2001 from *Naval Research Laboratory* (NRL) in Washington, DC, after 33 years service.  Fellow of the American Physical Society. *Adjunct Professor of Materials Science and Engineering, *University of Arizona (2004 - 2005).  Winner of the 1993 N. F. Mott Award
> *1996 Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award at Brown University,* and the 1997 Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL. Principal author of 109 of his 185 published works, a body of work which is highly cited by his peers.*  Officially credited with largest number of papers (5) by any author on list of 100 most cited articles authored at NRL between 1973 and 1988.*
> 
> Member: Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice   Association Statement: "Scholars for 9/11 Truth and Justice is a non-partisan organization consisting of independent researchers and activists engaged in uncovering the true nature of the September 11, 2001 attacks."



Yeah, they have some respectable guys too. But the inclusion of a few nutters makes it hard to discern between the guys like Griscom, and other less credible guys. 

The fact of the matter is we have eyewitnesses. Eleven years on, and nobody has come forward with a "smoking gun" . In fact, the very people we blamed for it, took credit for it. 

You do know, deep down, that my evil midget theory makes more sense.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## eots (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYSebh8Yc_A]Bin Laden denies responsibility in the crime of September 11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 21, 2012)

Hahaha, come on eots your better than that. Dragging out a video you know is cobtroversial in itself. Fact is osama as well as a few of his minions did claim credit.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qloshSGAJ1s&feature=related]Osama Bin Laden Admits Planning 9/11 in Meeting with Egyptian Terrorist, taped by Al Qaeda @ 5:30 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 22, 2012)

eots said:


> *Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE * Retired* Research and Development Engineer,* U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.
> 
> Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:
> "The 'official' 9/11 story seems to violate laws of physics and engineering analysis, specifically with respect to the collapse speed and the temperatures of molten iron.  The only explanation that seems to be in accordance with all observations is controlled demolition."  World Trade Center Building 7 Demolished on 9/11? | AE911Truth
> ...



Seems to, seems to, Is that a positive maybe?
And I'm yet to see actual proof of molten Iron or steel. I know we have heard all kinds of witnesses talk about rivers of it. Where did it all go?


----------



## katsung47 (Oct 22, 2012)

The fire could burn down WTC and Pentagon but couldn&#8217;t burn a hair of a monitor and book? 






Pentagon book

K. Sung - Pentagon monitor.PNG

Pentagon monitor


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmP2Vy8K0i0&NR=1]The pentagon was not hit by a airliner. See for yourself - YouTube[/ame]

The pentagon was not hit by a airliner. See for yourself


----------



## eots (Oct 23, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Robert H. Waser, BS ME, MS ME, PE * Retired* Research and Development Engineer,* U.S. Naval Ordinance Lab. 33 year career, of which 15 years were as Chief Engineer of the laboratory's wind tunnel complex, which includes the world's largest hypervelocity wind tunnel.  Retired Licensed Professional Engineer, State of Maryland.
> ...



ya those damn lying eyewitnesses again...


----------



## eots (Oct 23, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SLIzSCt_cg]9/11: NIST engineer John Gross denies WTC molten steel (extended) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

eots said:


> Bin Laden denies responsibility in the crime of September 11 - YouTube





Gomer Pyle Ollie,Slackass and Moron In The hat can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are and their handlers hate it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Thats Gomer Ollie for ya.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

PredFan said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Predfan is actually crying seeing how he get his ass handed to him on a platter by Wildcat,Eots and others on this thread which is why the troll ran off with his tail between his legs when Wildcat and Eots posted facts and evidence throughout this thread he knew he could not counter and could only comeback with that pathetic comeback.hahahaha.

Slackass,Moron In the hat,and Gomer Ollie as always,are left to make up crap and evade the facts like the trolls they are knowing they are defeated but they come back for more ass beatings  since their handlers pay them so well for it and are left slinging shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.But again,with the good money their handlers pay them,they dont mind the ass beatings they get in all their posts everyday.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



Hey dumbass, even though you did mention shit, you didn't say anything about farts.

Make a fart post now, you Gage Dupe Puppet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 Inside Job, says FBI Special Agent in Charge Ted Gunderson - YouTube
> 
> 9/11, pilots say "NO WAY"! - YouTube



I assume your posting this only for the truthers? you know as well as i do the paid trolls like -Slackass,Gomer Ollie ,and Moron In the Hat and frady cat brainwashed Bush dupe Predfan wont watch it right? 

Predfan and the three paid trolls like clockwork,will cover their ears and close their eyes to this Im sure you already know.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 23, 2012)

Someone must have told the Gage fanboi that I'm playing him for a chump.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Someone must have told the Gage fanboi that I'm playing him for a chump.



Not hard to do...........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey gomer and moron in the hat,I see your handlers paid you top dollar to come back and have your ass handed to you on a platter again.

they sure pay you well the way you keep coming back to get humiliated all the time as we both know you trolls would NEVER do for free.

your just left to sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls you are.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Oct 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey gomer and moron in the hat,I see your handlers paid you top dollar to come back and have your ass handed to you on a platter again.
> 
> they sure pay you well the way you keep coming back *to get humiliated all the time* as we both know you trolls would NEVER do for free.
> 
> your just left to sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls you are.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't believe that 911 nutjob could hand me my ass if I placed it on the platter myself...

But he/she/it is special, we must allow for humor........


----------



## slackjawed (Oct 23, 2012)

At least eots attempts to carry on a conversation.

Nutsack just slings shit....and farts of course.

Noyice my new quote in my sig line?
Hahaha

Now that's getting your ass handed to you......admitting you trust the mainstream news.....too funny.

Stay the hell away from my sheep nutjob, I don't want em getting sick.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## daws101 (Oct 24, 2012)

eots said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


another steaming pile  from the faux patriots and irresponsible specious speculators


----------



## Wroberson (Oct 25, 2012)

Bush got his way into Iraq.  That's the only truth.

I'm sorry.  I know more about this than most people.  The CT's are always looking at the buildings to prove a CT.  This is fine.  Just fine.  I started there too.  But over the years, I found more damaging evidence that leads up to the original 9/11 attack(s).  Imploding buildings is a source for evidence.  I'm not saying it isn't, but you need to find the plan.  A conspiracy involved a plan, well developed or otherwise.  It could be something discussed in a two minute meeting.  It can be something that took years to develop.  You can look everything up on the net.  It's there.

1.  Gulf War was ended by Bush Sr. so that he could focus on his re-election without a war in progress.
2.  In 1999 Saddam creates an oil field map showing drilling rights by Nation.  USA is not on the map.
3.  2000 election filled with vote fraud in a state where Bush Sr. Son was Governor.
4.  SCOTUS throws out challenge to 2000 election making George W. Bush President.
5.  1-31-2001:  In a meeting in the Oval Office, the discussion was about removing Saddam from Iraq.
6.  In that same meeting, The President of the United States, says, "Find Me A Way To Do This".
7.  Discovered in 2009, in the spring of 2001, Dick Cheney drew up an oil filed map of Iraq with USA.
8.  The Vice President of the United States uses his map, to claim this is how the map should look.
9.  After 9/11 the President of the United States asks the UN not to talk about the Conspiracy.

There is no theory for me anymore.  I solved this Conspiracy on my own.  America attacked itself as a way into Iraq to remove Saddam Hussein and cancel the 1999 oil rights contracts that Iraq had in place.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2012)

Wroberson said:


> Bush got his way into Iraq.  That's the only truth.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I know more about this than most people.  The CT's are always looking at the buildings to prove a CT.  This is fine.  Just fine.  I started there too.  But over the years, I found more damaging evidence that leads up to the original 9/11 attack(s).  Imploding buildings is a source for evidence.  I'm not saying it isn't, but you need to find the plan.  A conspiracy involved a plan, well developed or otherwise.  It could be something discussed in a two minute meeting.  It can be something that took years to develop.  You can look everything up on the net.  It's there.
> 
> ...



Why would the USA have to go to such great lengths to attack Iraq?  If Iraq was the whole Idea we could have easily made the case without any attack against ourselves. There was simply no reason for it and no proof that we did it. Once again you are working off nothing but your own opinion.
Oh, and please show us the massive vote fraud in 2000......The Dems would have loved to have that proof.......


----------



## daws101 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wroberson said:


> Bush got his way into Iraq.  That's the only truth.
> 
> I'm sorry.  I know more about this than most people.  The CT's are always looking at the buildings to prove a CT.  This is fine.  Just fine.  I started there too.  But over the years, I found more damaging evidence that leads up to the original 9/11 attack(s).  Imploding buildings is a source for evidence.  I'm not saying it isn't, but you need to find the plan.  A conspiracy involved a plan, well developed or otherwise.  It could be something discussed in a two minute meeting.  It can be something that took years to develop.  You can look everything up on the net.  It's there.
> 
> ...


and how long have you been having this delusion?
if that's the sort of explanation you need to sleep at night , you just keep telling yourself that.


----------



## katsung47 (Nov 5, 2012)

911 was an inside job to justify the war in Mid-east. To fulfil it, they need a puppet president to do it. Then we saw the dispute between Bush and Al Goal. Bush sold his soul to the devil and promised the war. He was awarded the President by the supreme court.

D.O.D. needed the war; D.O.J. needed the power,(surveillance power authorized by Patriot Act)  they got what they wanted through the 911 attack. Here is the process. 

694. The term of FBI Chief (11/21/2011)

Two years ago, I talked about the other story of the resignation of the chief of the FBI and DEA. 
Re: &#8220;610. The road of persecution (9/23/09)
&#8230;&#8230;
7. In early April, 2001, Feds (DOD and DOJ) created EP-3 spy plane incident. In negotiation to release the spy plane crew, FBI and DEA signed a secret deal with Chinese government. In the secret deal, China would frame a drug case. The payment was huge. China was granted to host 2008 Olympic Game and to be a member of WTO. China was greatly benefitted by this deal. As a result, China now becomes the second economic power in the world. Because of that deal, both the director of FBI and DEA resigned in April 2001 and left their posts three months later. 

to see the secret deal about spy-plane at:

http://www.skolnicksreport.com/rcshdeals.html  &#8220;

The term for FBI chief is ten years. Louis Freeh headed the office from 1993 to 2001, two years short for a full term. He and the Chief of DEA both resigned in April (when their representatives signed the secret deal with China to frame a drug case) and left their post in later June. June 11, 2001 was the action date of the framed drug case. They left their post after their plot ended (though it failed to go through). 

I learned the action date from an intimidation from FBI. 



> Author:FBI <mailto:FBI@hotmail.com> (66.44.60.9)
> Subject:Your Time Is UP, Kat Hak Sung !Sat, Jun 9 2001 at 8:25 am[
> Email Msg </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=emailmsgform&fid=1937-truth&mid=27> | Invite </cgi-bin/forum/forum.cgi?c=inviteform&fid=1937-truth>
> 
> Message:Kat Hak Sung! Your time is up! We are giving you 3x24 hours to surrender. Turn yourself in to the local authority where you are residing now. You have been sentenced to DEATH in absentia. ..... Within 3x24 hours you should surrender and turn yourself in, to serve your death sentence under the gallows. The state of California has restored this kind of death sentence just for you. ....



3x24 hours after posting time was 6/12/2001, the date of the execution of McVeigh was 6/11. Since then I learned that when the Feds planned an illegal case, they used to arrange big event(s) to distract public attention from the plot. The criminal style was proved many times later in my experience. 

I also realized so said &#8220;democracy&#8221; is a cheating mask. It is a covert totalitarian. They manipulate the judicial system. The Feds executed McVeigh just because they needed a cover up. They had secret court to sentence victim&#8217;s death. Now when they failed to frame innocent people in case, they bypassed the Constitution to issue rule for themselves. See &#8220;FBI expands agents' reach&#8221; in last article. (#693)

September should be the last month for Robert Mueller in his FBI office. (Sep. 2001 &#8211; Sep. 2011) His term has been extended for two more years. He has to finish Kat Sung before he leaves the office. The next FBI Chief doesn&#8217;t want to take any responsibility to a criminal action. Louis Freeh left office in later June 2001 after his plot finished. (signaled with the execution of McVeigh). Robert Mueller took over the office in early September. There was a three months open period there. Why? Because they knew there would be a big plot to come &#8211; 911 attack. The new selected Robert Mueller then didn&#8217;t want to take any responsibility of the 911. They didn&#8217;t want a new Chief stepping down just after him taking the office. So be it this time.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 5, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Osama Bin Laden Admits Planning 9/11 in Meeting with Egyptian Terrorist, taped by Al Qaeda @ 5:30 - YouTube



Hey Dumbshit,  

You posted a fake video!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 5, 2012)

eots said:


> Bin Laden denies responsibility in the crime of September 11 - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZrZsMbBFf4]Dick Cheney Admits Bin Laden not Involved in 911 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden Admits Planning 9/11 in Meeting with Egyptian Terrorist, taped by Al Qaeda @ 5:30 - YouTube
> ...


and you can prove this how?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Because Pope Dickie Gage told him it was a fake.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


 oh.....thanks! 
for a second I thought he had some actual evidence.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Well, there is the word of over 1700 landscape architects and marine engineers. 





and Rimjob's fart & poop posts. 


He'll be here today and make another one. Probably counting our posts.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 6, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


 he can count?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Osama Bin Laden Admits Planning 9/11 in Meeting with Egyptian Terrorist, taped by Al Qaeda @ 5:30 - YouTube
> ...



Thats agent Moron In The Hat for you when he's cornered. agent Moron In The Hat exposed himself a long time ago as the troll he is.He watched this video i asked him to and to debunk the information in it and he made up lies saying the witnesses said things in that video they never said so thats no surprise he posted a fake video.

did you notice there were five farts in a row made from agents Moron In The Hat and Dawgshit after your last post? they cant post without shitting all over the floor.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 6, 2012)

See daws, I told you he would make a poop & fart post with a count in it.

Pope Dickie G has trained him well. 


Rimjob will prove that by making another fart post now.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 6, 2012)

Still wondering how a video that was used in a court of law is a fake video...........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 6, 2012)

two more farts from the agent trolls.you guys are on a roll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> See daws, I told you he would make a poop & fart post with a count in it.
> 
> Pope Dickie G has trained him well.
> 
> ...





9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts from the agent trolls.you guys are on a roll.



I win. !111!!!eleventy eleven!! 

Dance, Gage puppet, dance.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > See daws, I told you he would make a poop & fart post with a count in it.
> ...


you must be psychic!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 7, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still wondering how a video that was used in a court of law is a fake video...........



Cause there is no law when it comes to the truth about 9-11 and the fake intell, used to justify the invasions of 2 nations. Is it lawful to garner "confessions" from torture, then use that to justify the actions of your government? Fake videos depicting a subsequently younger  looking OBL are a disgrace, and were used for the same things. You gotta be a fucking moron
to let that type of shit slide past your personal intelligence and BS meter, but then again you have always displayed sheer stupidity and ignorance when it comes to these topics. Go back to the USMB coffee shop or lounge and show off your stupid skills there Gomer.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Still wondering how a video that was used in a court of law is a fake video...........
> ...


it must be sister Jone's goal to spank the sausage on every thread in the conspiracy theory section


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Give him a break. His only happiness is JAQing off about the deaths of over three thousand people.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


So says the one useless troll to the other who only know how to reply to fart comments.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 7, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You got that right 9/11 ISJ!  

Moron in the Hat, HE CAN'T BACK-UP ANY OF THE LIES THAT HE POSTS.  He keeps digging his own grave each time.  


Just like the other puppets (Gomer Ollie, Dawgshit, CandyAss) THEY ALL CANNOT BACK-UP ANY OF THE BULLSHIT LIES THAT THEY CLAIM AND POST.  


Click here to see that Moron in the Hat had not a clue to what he was posting.  
The Fake 2001 Osama bin Laden Video Tape

Watch, that dumbass Gomer Ollie will say something like "that's just opinion, not proof".   
He's so predictable.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


more meaningful discussion from sisterjones


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


It's your little buddy Rimjob that makes the fart comments, bitch. When are you stupid fucks going to realize that Rimjob is more of a hindrance than an asset for your so-called "truth movement"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2012)

two more farts from the agent trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2012)

Yet another hyper-intellegent post from Pope Dickie Gage's second in command.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts from the agent trolls.



and one more from agent troll Moron In The Hat.  need to quit while I can I am giving him too much attention that he always seeks as it is.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two more farts from the agent trolls.
> ...



Oh, oh. Rimjob just figured out that everyone reading this thread is laughing their ass off at his epic fail, so he's going to run away again.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 9, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two more farts from the agent trolls.
> ...


Dance you little Gage dupe. Talk about farts again, you predictable worm.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Hey Dumbass,

You were the first one to demand some proof, and now you don't have a goddamn thing to say  since I provided the proof that clearly shows that the video that Moron in the Hat posted is fake.  Do you?

In case you missed it the first time.
The Fake 2001 Osama bin Laden Video Tape


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 9, 2012)

One, the video was used in a court of law, no one objected to its authenticity at that time.

Two, your comparison photos say he was in poor health and deteriorating in 2001, yet he was still alive and was even nicknamed "the pacer" in 2012.

Conclusion, you cannot prove that the video is false.

Do play again......


----------



## daws101 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


hey dumberass posting the same clip twice does not mean you answerd my question.
can you prove the man is not bin laden?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 10, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



thats Moron In The Hat and Dawgshit  for ya.
they get cornered and they have nothing left to say. and of course their  two agent troll buddies obamerican-aka candyass and gomer pyle ollie are here to come back and kiss their asses


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 10, 2012)

Hey, Look everyone. Richard Gage Jr has decided to grace us with his presence early today.

Hey Richie, when is Pope Dickie G going to present *THE PETITION* to Congress??


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> One, the video was used in a court of law, no one objected to its authenticity at that time.
> 
> Two, your comparison photos say he was in poor health and deteriorating in 2001, yet he was still alive and was even nicknamed "the pacer" in 2012.
> 
> ...



You're a goddamn liar!  

The video is fake.  Conclusion, you're too stupid is realize it.
I don't know what makes you so stupid, but it really works.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 10, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > One, the video was used in a court of law, no one objected to its authenticity at that time.
> ...



You may call me what ever you like but be happy it's on the internet. 

You cannot disprove the US Governments claim that this is a valid video. You may post all the opinion you want, But opinion isn't always fact. Instead of calling me stupid childish names like 911 shitforbrains, why not try to at least act intelligent. I understand that is a stretch for someone stuck in the 3rd grade but you can try........


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Of course Ollie believes any BS that comes from his gods, aka the government despite the many instances in their history of lies and coverups regarding yellow cake, WMD's
 Bush's "nookerler" bombs mushroom clouds, Pat Tillman, Jessica Lynch, Iraq throwing baby's out of incubators in Kuwait, Iran Contra,  Northwoods, Vietnam, CIA OPs in South America, secret medical testing on American civilians, the Federal Reserve that isn't "Federal" flouride and GMO's being "good" in our water and food supply, and of course the 9-11 lies and coverups, and many many more instances and things, that have been proven to be out right lies and fabrications. 
But the American public is so dumbed down, as evidenced by people like Ollie and others on the USMB, that even when lied to by electoral candidates who do a complete about face on what they promise, like Bush jr., and Obama, they find ways to remain placid, docile and stupid, and willing to participate in their own enslavement and protect their "masters" and their methods.
To many of these people, if it ain't on TV it must not be true, BUT if you are posting in a "conspiracy" section of a message board, you _must _have some inclination that something just isn't right and are curious about what others are saying or thinking and arrived here to learn more, or to ridicule.
Those that out right show disdain, and ridicule for even the slightest possibility, that evil does indeed exist, and is manifested in their own governments actions and abuses, are just scared cowardly types that don't want to awaken from their cozy little dream world.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 11, 2012)

It's truly amazing how easy it is for people to know what i think about so many subjects when I've never commented on any of them.........

Amazing!!!!!!!!!

And ignorant.......


----------



## Jos (Nov 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> It's truly amazing how easy it is for people to know what i think about so many subjects when I've never commented on any of them.........
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And ignorant.......



some people who always go by the book, can be read like a book, do you refute any of the charges?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> It's truly amazing how easy it is for people to know what i think about so many subjects when I've never commented on any of them.........
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And ignorant.......



Sorry dude but it seems you outta lay off the amnesiacs because you have been posting in this section of the USMB for a long time now, and this is where those subjects are found, and yes you really have commented on subjects like 9-11, and rather unintelligibly at that.

You are one of the more hardliners among the OCTA's who subscribe to the breaking of the laws of science, and physics, among many other insane propositions regarding the governments 9-11 official conspiracy theory. How you can honestly say otherwise is beyond comprehension, hence the amnesia comment above.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 12, 2012)

Really??????????

Please show me the posts where I've commented on:

yellow cake,

 Pat Tillman, 
Jessica Lynch, 
Iraq throwing baby's out of incubators in Kuwait,
 Iran Contra, 
, Vietnam,
 CIA OPs in South America,
 secret medical testing on American civilians,
 the Federal Reserve that isn't "Federal" 
flouride and GMO's being "good" in our water and food supply,


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > One, the video was used in a court of law, no one objected to its authenticity at that time.
> ...


 prove the video is a fake...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


more off topic masturbation from sister Jones ....neither wildcard or sister Jones  have presented any evidence at all to disprove the man in the clip is not bin laden.
instead we get the usual meaningless ravings from SJ.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Just in case you get hungry waiting for his "proof", I made a ham.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > It's truly amazing how easy it is for people to know what i think about so many subjects when I've never commented on any of them.........
> ...


please provide proof the the laws of physics were broken prior to during or any time after 911.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Jos said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > It's truly amazing how easy it is for people to know what i think about so many subjects when I've never commented on any of them.........
> ...


unnecessary as you've not provided any evidence or linkage to prove them.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Free fall SPEED

Fire don't melt steel

nano-termites


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


 cool! I'll make my loaded mashed potatoes !


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You forgot the latest and greatest, Mini-nukes..........


----------



## Duane16 (Nov 13, 2012)

I believe there is WAY more to 911 then what we are being told.(As Usual!)    I am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did NOT bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, I do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* B.S*_


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 13, 2012)

Duane16 said:


> I believe there is WAY more to 911 then what we are being told.(As Usual!)    I am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did NOT bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, I do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* B.S*_



What exactly is free fall "speed"?

300 MPH?

800 MPH?

1100 MPH?

Be specific.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 13, 2012)

Duane16 said:


> I believe there is WAY more to 911 then what we are being told.(As Usual!)    I am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did NOT bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, I do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* B.S*_





You have much to learn. The only part of Building 7 That fell at freefall was the facade for a whole 2.25 seconds. Now how could the facade do that? Because everything behind it started collapsing 9 seconds earlier. Facts, we got em..........


----------



## daws101 (Nov 13, 2012)

Duane16 said:


> I believe there is WAY more to 911 then what we are being told.(As Usual!)    I am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did NOT bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, I do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* B.S*_



that's I saw...


----------



## borgruler (Nov 14, 2012)

PLEASE TAKE ACTION!!! Sign WTC 7 petition at WHITEHOUSE 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This petition will require a formal response from the Whitehouse. Please HELP.

It's the least you can do for your country! It will only take a minute of your time.

wh.gov/96Rn <-- paste into browser

Here's the text of this petition:

Arrange a blue-ribbon panel of Architects to fully explain how an 
office fire can destroy a 47-story steel building-WTC7

My fellow patriots, it is with great sadness that I solicit your approval 
for this petition. It is both shocking and tragic to consider that WTC 7 was 
a planned event.

Oh, you dont know about WTC 7? Well I didnt either until the summer of 2012 
when I stumbled across this video:

on youtube.com/watch?v=hZEvA8BCoBw


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

Rash of new socks?


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> duane16 said:
> 
> 
> > i believe there is way more to 911 then what we are being told.(as usual!)    i am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did not bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, i do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* b.s*_
> ...



so the entire inner structure collapsed silently in seconds without disturbing the facade ..and then the facade fell in secs
you really buy that ?...lol


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

If you honestly look at the entire video you can see it yourself.......... But then it wouldn't be a conspiracy anymore.......


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 14, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Duane16 said:
> 
> 
> > I believe there is WAY more to 911 then what we are being told.(As Usual!)    I am amongst those who believe that jet fuel did NOT bring down the towers alone. Building 7 was not even hit by a plane and fell at free fall speed.         There is a truth, and let's hope we get the truth soon!          I seen 911 in plane site and some other videos, I do not know what exactly happened but what we were fed is   ...._* B.S*_
> ...



Facts, you got em......
No you mean lies, you got plenty of those!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Duane16 said:
> ...



Not my problem if you are to ignorant to watch a complete video and see for yourself.

Do have a good day.


----------



## eots (Nov 14, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



the video shows 47 floors magically collapsing behind the *façade* ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 14, 2012)

You see what you want to see........


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Really??????????
> 
> Please show me the posts where I've commented on:
> 
> ...



Don't have to. I said you are one of these types of people who subscribes to government lies and coverups as being truthful, as evidenced by your bone headed ignorance about 9-11. Christ you actually believe that WTC 7  collapsed because of fire, despite the huge inconsistencies and out right lies by NIST.
The fact is something had to remove the massive steel structures and columns to achieve such a rapid descent, and fire can not do that. It burns too cold to melt steel connections of the WTC type. Any moron should have the common sense to put this together. Especially after watching the video of its collapse. 108 ft of free fall acceleration in 2.25 seconds...because of sporadic fire? 
Steel spreads the heat of fires to its cooler sections ass hat. The building should have at least come down in a staggered manner with the "weakened" melted parts going first, just like the towers.
This is what I mean when I say you would believe anything they put in your trough.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Really??????????
> ...



So you admit that fire brought down the towers, that's a good start. Now go watch the full videos again of WTC 7, you know, the ones that show the first 9 seconds instead of the ones on the truther sites. Look at the initial collapse of the first penthouse. See how it's suddenly staggered?  And what will melt steel other than fire? Besides the fact that steel loses it's strength as it heats up. But you know all this, we've told you hundreds of times....


----------



## daws101 (Nov 15, 2012)

borgruler said:


> PLEASE TAKE ACTION!!! Sign WTC 7 petition at WHITEHOUSE
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 woow! you're a decade late and short on intellectual currency.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Rash of new socks?


no, just the ones lost in the dryer


----------



## daws101 (Nov 15, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > duane16 said:
> ...


who said it was silent....leave it to eots to say something really stupid.


----------



## Koios (Nov 15, 2012)

> What really happened on 9/11?



My little brother had to vector off of his decent into Newark and fly his passengers to a military base in upstate NY, who were bussed back to Newark.  But Kever (little brother) had to stay with his plane, along with his flight crew, for some days ... missing my wedding on 9/14, in Seattle.

Also, the Twin Towers came down in a terrorist attack, and it was nearly unbelievable to me having had lunch there the day prior on my way to the airport, flying back to Seattle.

Sort of close to home, for me.  But I cannot even fathom what it was like for those directly involved.  No words to describe it.

And to think anyone other than the lunatic-fringe religious zealots who committed the act would wish for such a thing, disgusts me.  They are the perps, period; and merely exploited a vulnerability that existed since the act was too horrific to even suspect it would ever be done.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

Koios said:


> > What really happened on 9/11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"too horrific to even suspect it would ever be done." For someone who says the 9-11 sorta hit close to home, you don't like someone who is even the slightest bit knowledgeable about it.
We had people close to us escape the close call by missing work that day, and he wasn't  employed by Odigo or Jewish.
I developed an immediate interest due to that but mainly because of the way the buildings were destroyed.
Then all the lies and inconsistencies after that...The "hijacker" passport flying through the 
inferno and kerosene "melting" massive steel columns and beams was too much to ignore as well.
9-11 as brought to you by your government, NIST, AND the 9-11 report are bullshit.
Give thanks you weren't there and your family didn't have to endure the horrors the other families did, especially the farce of an "investigation" afterwards that many of them complained and were forced to go public and embarrass the Bush cabal about.


----------



## Koios (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Koios said:
> 
> 
> > > What really happened on 9/11?
> ...



Sorry; I do not buy-into the tinfoil hat theories.  But have a ball, if it works for ya.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

Koios said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "too horrific to even suspect it would ever be done." For someone who says the 9-11 sorta hit close to home, you don't like someone who is even the slightest bit knowledgeable about it.
> ...



You've already bought into the conspiracy, hook, line and sinker. The idea of EXPOSING that conspiracy is what you won't buy, because it would seriously upset your preconceived notions about what our current government really is.


----------



## ERGO (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Claiming that fires alone brought down the WTC 1,2 and & 7 as witnessed in videos of the collapse is unscientifically sound. Take building 7...fires were sporadic and limited. Even if the fires managed to get hot enough to weaken a few steel columns, which they didn't. The way building 7 collapsed, which was at near free fall speed and into it's own footprint, would have required all of the columns to give way simultaneously at every two or three floors and this goes for WTC 1 & 2, which had 47 core columns and the odds of that are at least a trillion to one. The fires in twin towers were at the top of the building, even if the fires managed to get hot enough to weaken all 47 core columns just at the top of the building we would have seen the top of the building topple over because the strength of the core columns underneath that weren't exposed to the fires would have maintained their integrity.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



What was the lateral force that would have pushed the top block past the perimeter walls after the core columns disconnected at the collapse point?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Gravity, unless you think ALL 47 columns were 'weakened' at the exact same height.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Gomer Pyle Ollie obviously slept through junior high school science classes. He always ignores the fact that bld 7 was damagad far more severely than the other buildings  much closer to the towers and the coincidence theorist also falls for the bizaare coincidence that the only buildings that fell that day were all owned by zionist jew Silverstein. talk about a tin foil hatter.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



Once the core columns separated at the collapse point, the columns in the top block would have started falling downward. What was the force that would have propelled them sideways past the perimeter?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

agent moron in the hat came back to fart again extremely quick.Boy this agent sure has an obsession with me and a pathetic life the way he is so obsessed with me.Even worse than fellow agent candyass and THATS saying a LOT!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, that was certainly a compelling argument that is sure to convince anyone viewing the thread that 9/11 was in fact an inside job.

I'll bet that post will get at least 100 new signatories on *THE PETITION*.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Koios said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Koios said:
> ...



Sure you do,this is the biggest tinfoil hat theory of all time that you are afraid to tackle the issue on and admit you have been brainwashed on. you guys dont even try to counter these facts.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...onspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html:lol:


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Irrelevant. Those 47 core columns were impervious to a fuel fire. The whole "Fire weakened the steel" canard is based on fire weakening 1/2 inch steel, not 1/2 FOOT.

What force conveniently severed them every 80 feet ALL THE WAY DOWN?


----------



## ERGO (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



The lateral force, referring to the Jet's penetration of the perimeter *columns,* of which there were 59 on each face of the building. We don't really know if the lateral force, the Jet's impact, "disconnected" any of the core columns. Engineering experts have stated that given the thickness, tinsel strength and amount of the core columns (47), that lateral force wasn't responsible for the collapse of the twin towers into it's own footprint at near free fall speed. It would have required the lower part of the 47 columns to give way simultaneously all the way down as a number of videos show the buildings collapsing without any resistance all the way down into it own footprint.
The reason that all three buildings, WTC 1,2 & 7, looked like a controlled demolition is because it was. Knowledge of Physics & common sense helps.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



I'm not talking about the force from the jets. What I'm talking about is once the collapse started, and the core columns of the upper block separated from the core columns in the lower block, what lateral force would have been imparted to push the upper block past the side of the building.

Gravity would have pulled it downward through the floors. In order for it to not collapse the rest of the building it would have to have been pushed over the side. What force would have done that pushing?


----------



## Duane16 (Nov 15, 2012)

The TRUTH shall prevail, and there's absolutely nothing that will prevent it! 

 There are many people all over waking up, and lots of groups of Scientists and those with knowledge on the Twin Towers construction, Physicists who have studied the temperature it takes to melt steel,and they know (Jet fuels ) temperature.   Also lots of Pilots and through Aviation that are taking a stand and speaking out.

THOSE who ARE REALLY responsible will have Their day!   
Righteousness WILL prevail over Evil!

People are getting MAD AS HELL AND THEY AREN'T GOING TO TAKE IT ANYMORE!   Connect the dots with all the control, giving up rights for security. and invasive searches such as Public Schools and airports- TSA,   The devil's time is very short now!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

Duane16 said:


> The TRUTH shall prevail, and there's absolutely nothing that will prevent it!
> 
> There are many people all over waking up, and lots of groups of Scientists and those with knowledge on the Twin Towers construction, Physicists who have studied the temperature it takes to melt steel,and they know (Jet fuels ) temperature.   Also lots of Pilots and through Aviation that are taking a stand and speaking out.
> 
> ...



you'll find these trolls that defend the fairy tales of 9/11 cant debate.they have the logic that all these people here are wrong 


http://patriotsquestion911.com/

and that THEY are right.

and like i said,they always run off with their tail between their legs anytime you ask them to debunk the information in that short 5 minute video.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



How much lateral force did they allow for in it's design? Winds blow unobstructed 110 stories up, and the buildings actually swayed in strong winds. Would the lateral force of a 5 MPH wind over the top 20 floors be enough?

Maybe, but since the fucking thing didn't fall that way, what fucking difference does it make?


----------



## ERGO (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The perimeter columns, not core columns, gave way as a result of the Jet's penetration and the sagging down of the top portion of the building was, yes, gravity, but the core columns still had enough integrity and tinsel strength to hold the building up.
If you're working with the assumption that the fires weakened the tinsel strength and gravity caused the separation of the upper 47 columns from the lower 47. That would be false assumption.
The collapse was the result of linear thermal cutting charges placed on the core columns set to go off simultaneously at each designated floor and micro-nukes in the basement. This would be the explosions everyone around the towers heard. A controlled demolition. Plenty of thermite was found at ground zero.






*I have question for you *
Why was molten steel still found at ground zero weeks after the attack?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



OK, let's try this a different way. The core columns were 54 inches x 22 inches. In order for the top block to topple over the side instead of collapsing the rest of the building, the core would have had to pass the perimeter face.

Once the columns above the collapse zone moved 54 inches laterally past the columns below the zone, gravity will drag them downward unless another force was acting on them to move them sideways at least 100 feet. What force would this have been?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



Where is there a metallurgy report or photographic proof of molten steel? Surely someone should have some.

And don't try to use any YouTubeys of firemen or cops saying it was molten STEEL unless you can provide evidence that they are qualified to identify molten metal types by sight alone.


----------



## ERGO (Nov 15, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



You must be kidding me, you must live in Denialville. There are plenty of reports from eyewitnesses working at ground zero that stated they were still finding molten metal/steel weeks after the false flag attack.

At ground zero, steel was still found in liquid form weeks after 9/11.
Yet sooty, black burning jet fuel (basically diesel) cannot melt any kind of steel, especially fire resistant, structural steel.
*
WTC Ground Zero Molten Steel (Part One) *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Cx33GuVsUtE]WTC Ground Zero Molten Steel (Part One) - YouTube[/ame]

*WTC Ground Zero Molten Steel (Part Two) *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KglmMbprfkw&feature=relmfu]WTC Ground Zero Molten Steel (Part Two) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



actually the troll lives in MORONVILLE.He really should change his user name to Moron In The Hat since thats whats underneath that hat he wears all the time


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


How the fuck you can conclude I think fire caused these massive structures demise, makes me think your a fucking retard, and it aint attributed to your meds Gomer.
You don't know shit about what fire does to steel, or even the fact that the buildings were constructed in a tapered fashion with the more robust parts near the middle and lower parts. The top parts had the thinnest steel, how you can fathom this top part crushing the more sturdier bottom sections in near free fall times, makes you an idiot.

Steel can not be melted or distorted until IT REACHES VERY HIGH TEMPS. It melts at about 2700 degrees depending on the carbon content you silly goat! Good God you remind me of of the old folks in an Alzheimer unit. 
What I said, and to be clear was that IF fire WAS to blame, the buildings would have come in a staggered manner, as the fires were asymmetrical, and concentrated in various places. The things don't go from standing to blowing up in an instant because the steel turns to spaghetti. 
Hows about you show us proof that the fires achieved severe enough temps to cause an immediate global collapse? Cause NIST sure can't!
See for yourself-

Melting Point Chart, Alloys


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Are you in Grade School? No one has claimed that fires alone brought down the towers. There was also that little thing about jet liners slamming into them with full loads of fuel...
And WTC 7 went down in a progressive collapse if you were smart enough to watch a video of the entire collapse. Oh and your sporadic fires? The ones that burned for 7 hours and had the entire rear of the buiolding covered in smoke the entire time? Those sporadic fires?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



Near freefall speed, for the towers? Really? I think that's been debunked as often as 911 shitforbrains has used a fart or poop entry on this forum.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

ERGO said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



Damn you're stupid......There was no thermite found at ground zero. Once thermite is lite it burns until it is gone. And your picture is of a beam that was cut with a torch during the cleanup operations..... Do play again.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



And what part of the conspiracy idiots are the only idiots who think the steel melted do you not understand? Steel weakens and bends stretches all kinds of things under pressure. I am not an engineer but I've seen all the videos and read all the reports, from both sides unlike you. And i have the life experiences to tell truth from Bullshit. Morons can't tell me it's raining while pissing on my shoe...... Oh and don't forget I do have some experience with Thermite. Powder, plates, and grenades. So I do know just a little from first hand experience. Probably a fucking genius on the subject compared to most truthers.......


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> ERGO said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



There is no torch that will cut that steel leaving the slag on the OUTSIDE of the cut.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 15, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...



Yeah, OK, you go with that..........


----------



## Godboy (Nov 15, 2012)

The director of the CIA can't keep an affair secret, but I'm supposed to believe in a flawless cover up of 9/11? Get a clue morons.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I will, I've been around welding and cutting torches most of my life. 

Oxy-acetylene will blow the vast majority of the slag entirely away from the cut area, that's pressurized gas for ya.

And I don't think there's a portable plasma cutter that will accommodate 5 inch thick steel, either.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Nov 15, 2012)

Godboy said:


> The director of the CIA can't keep an affair secret, but I'm supposed to believe in a flawless cover up of 9/11? Get a clue morons.



Flawless?? It's a total CLUSTERFUCK!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 16, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 16, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Still no response  from you with any proof that the temps at the attack sites concluded steel could be influenced by fire to the point it turned into linguini and the massive steel components went from stable to total global destruction and collapse, in under 30 seconds.... and exploded into fine dust.
Kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn at the required temps needed to do that, so what did?
And what caused the intense heat and melting in the rubble piles for 3 months? It was so hot that the rubber soles of the boots/shoes of people on site melted, despite thousands of gallons of Pyro-Cool being applied.
How many other skyscrapers burned for LONGER periods of time and DID NOT COLLAPSE
DUE TO THE EXPLANATION THAT NIST GAVE, THAT BEING *FIRE?* 

As a matter of fact no other building exploded due to fire in history, while its inner core
disintegrated and appeared to vaporize.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 16, 2012)

And no other buildings were built the same way as the towers or WTC7....... We've been through this before....

You have nothing but opinion. The facts and physical evidence prove you wrong.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> And no other buildings were built the same way as the towers or WTC7....... We've been through this before....
> 
> You have nothing but opinion. The facts and physical evidence prove you wrong.



I have opinion backed up by science, physics, and facts, while you have nothing but the proven lies of the absurd conspiracy theory that is your dogma.

What facts do you have that support the position you adhere to? I've asked you to post em up, like proof that the WTC fires were hot enough to distort the massive steel components, proof that fires caused the WTC buildings to explode, how about proof that there were no molten metal rubble piles that lasted for 3 months.... but you refuse.

You have nothing but a wild conspiracy theory, with unprovable scientific data that is  espoused from a historically deceitful entity, that has 19 jihadists (one whose passport miraculously avoided incineration in your "massive fire") with a leader in a cave on dialysis
who infiltrated the worlds most heavily guarded nation on Earth, at the SAME TIME it was running terror drills, as the main culprits.
You're a fucking brain dead loon!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And no other buildings were built the same way as the towers or WTC7....... We've been through this before....
> ...



I'm sorry did you say that the towers exploded? Really? I say again that the 911 commissions Report and NIST got all the main points right. You disagree with that yet you don't have any facts or proof to back it up that hasn't been debunked by other experts. Most of the conspiracy theorists can't even agree on one single theory. We've seen everything from planted bombs to mini-nukes to nanothermite painted on. Sorry but excuse me while I go laugh again......

BTW, UBL wasn't living in a cave until after the attacks, just sayin.......

Oh, BTW being an expert on Military operations, the Military is always running exercises....On a daily basis........And who lied to you about us being the most heavily guarded nation on earth? Hell bells man Juan comes and goes at his pleasure....... And I doubt that Juan or Pedro left behind the Quran that was found along the Mexican border......

You are living in a fools paradise.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2012)

agent Gomer Pyle Ollie is back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.amazing this disgraceful roach does not care that he is a disgrace to his fellow military officers.He'll pay for it in the future though with his karma participating in this coverup.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And no other buildings were built the same way as the towers or WTC7....... We've been through this before....
> ...





> I'm sorry did you say that the towers exploded? Really?


Look at the videos, the towers looked more like they literally exploded, rather then collapse, with squibs protruding way below the collapse points.




> I say again that the 911 commissions Report and NIST got all the main points right.


 What main points? The fucking date and time? What the fuck are these "main points" you idiots blabber on about, that allows for the dismissal of glaring and obvious _inconsistencies_?




> You disagree with that yet you don't have any facts or proof to back it up that hasn't been debunked by other experts.


 I'm not alone in disagreement as the 9-11 panelists said they don't agree or have confidence with their own body of work.
What experts are there that you claim "debunked" anything? The ones that refuse to allow comparison with their computer modelling, and that had to to change their hypothesis when they got caught lying and fabricating? The same ones that a humble high school teacher humiliated and forced them to admit to what they said was IMPOSSIBLE, IE: freefall occurring at WTC 7?
It is you that can't post any reasonably intelligent facts to prove that the "truther" community is wrong for doubting your conspiracy theory.



> Most of the conspiracy theorists can't even agree on one single theory. We've seen everything from planted bombs to mini-nukes to nanothermite painted on. Sorry but excuse me while I go laugh again......


 You're right..The conspiracy theorists 
that say 9-11 was an Alqaeda/Bin Laden concoction to this day have not proven that it actually was, Even the FBI admitted they had no proof he was responsible. And the NIST
changed their fuel/fire loads several times and the testing they did FAILED despite changing then using overly exaggerated heat temps in their failed attempt to blame the trusses.
One thing that has remained consistent with those wanting the truth, is that we have always claimed that the WTC buildings could not have been destroyed by fire as NIST claims, in such a short amount of time. Whatever was actually used is up for debate, but the impossibilities and lies that NIST said is still BS and is not debated as being otherwise. 



> BTW, UBL wasn't living in a cave until after the attacks, just sayin.......


The media sure made it appear that way. Perhaps you may be right-

_If the CBS report by Dan Rather is accurate and Osama had indeed been admitted to the Pakistani military hospital on September 10, 2001,  courtesy of Americas ally, he was in all likelihood still in the hospital in Rawalpindi on the 11th of September, when the attacks occurred.  In all probability, his whereabouts were known to US officials on the morning of September 12, when Secretary of State Colin Powell initiated negotiations with Pakistan, with a view to arresting and extraditing bin Laden. 

The CBS report is a potential bombshell. It invalidates the Osama bin legend created by US intelligence. It casts doubt on the notion that Osama was the mastermind behind the 9/11 attacks. It points to coverup and complicity at the highest echelons of the US administration. _




> Oh, BTW being an expert on Military operations, the Military is always running exercises....On a daily basis........And who lied to you about us being the most heavily guarded nation on earth? Hell bells man Juan comes and goes at his pleasure....... And I doubt that Juan or Pedro left behind the Quran that was found along the Mexican border......


 Experts on military ops but fucked up the alleged raid on the OBL compound, and then supposedly killed and quickly "buried" at sea the main man of the notorious "Alqaeda" instead of parading him around like Saddam and "interrogating" him to gain information.
 Who could have informed Alqaeda that this was gong to be happening?
On a "daily" basis, in NYC, and that there would be phoney radar blips that caused "confusion" and would delay response time?
Juan and Pedro don't hijack planes and are allowed to fly aroung unmolested while attacking our nation, but they come and go because it is allowed, it helps the GOP's buddies get cheap labor, where as an attack on 9-11 and loss of American lives should have been avoided at all costs, but was allowed to also happen.
If border guards would have been responsible for allowing Juan and Pedro to commit 9-11
their heads would have been served up on a silver platter, yet all the Bush traitors were either promoted or let off scott free. Chertoff let his Israeli countrymen off, you know the ones who admitted on Israeli TV that they were there to "document the event"
How dare you call yourself an American and hide behind your "service" or declare you fought for our freedumbs, when you can't even admit to what people supposedly in our own government did to us?



> You are living in a fools paradise.....


Aren't we though? It is not a paradise because of foolish, indoctrinated easily led sheeple
that call themselves patriots, and are cowards when asked to adhere to their oath to defend the constitution against enemies both foreign and DOMESTIC. They don't even have the balls to speak out and are a disgrace. Gee...thanks an awful lot for your "service"


Again-What facts do you have that support the position you adhere to? I've asked you to post em up, like proof that the WTC fires _were_ hot enough to distort the massive steel components, proof that fires caused the WTC buildings to explode, how about proof that there were no molten metal rubble piles that lasted for 3 months.... but you refuse.
Why?
Because you know the government and their agencies positions are weak at best and they have no solid credible evidence or proof, hell even the FBI said so, and you aren't man enough to admit it, that's why.
It is difficult to pin point if you are in fact just a dumb ass fool, or a disinformation shill
I think you are a little of both but would add "useful idiot" to your resume'.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> agent Gomer Pyle Ollie is back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.amazing this disgraceful roach does not care that he is a disgrace to his fellow military officers.He'll pay for it in the future though with his karma participating in this coverup.



No shit for brains, I am back with common sense and facts. Can you even make a post without mentioning shit or farts? Maybe when you get out of 4th grade........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2012)

what cracks me up about agent Gomer Pyle Ollies ramblings of conspiracy theorists not being able to agree on anything and his fellow coincidence theorists is how they always  ignore facts that many witnesses died after talking about explosives going off in the towers,how NIST lied saying there were no pools of molten metal found anywhere when several firefighters themselves said they saw many and even Leslie robertson whom they got to and got him to participate in the coverup even he said there were molten pools of metal.as well as he ignores the commission members themselves have said the 9/11 coverup commission lied about their findings.

gomer also always blatantly ignores that all three towers that collapsed were all owned by silverstein and none of the other buildings were and that some of the buildings were much closer and had far more extensive fires in damaga done to them than bld 7 yet they did not collapse as well as always running off with his tail between his legs when confronted with these facts here he cowardly never trys to debunk and then CLAIMS he has debunked them when the dumbshit has never even ONCE in his entire pathetic existence even tried once on thse forums to debunk them.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


He goes around lying saying he has debunked these videos when he has NEVER even ONCE tried.what a pathetic lying worm.

Gomer is going to suffer sever health problems in the futre when het old and die very alowly painfully for particiapting in this coverup for money.He will find money cant buy you peace and happiness.

Gomer as well ahows what a pathetic troll he is saying these high ranking credible people are wrong.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

Gomer is such a dumbfuck.He says we should listen to HIM and our corrupt government institutions and the corporate media even though they have a long history of lying to the americna people and committing atrocities agaisnt them and worship them like he does instead of listening to all those experts. what fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> agent Gomer Pyle Ollie is back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is.amazing this disgraceful roach does not care that he is a disgrace to his fellow military officers.He'll pay for it in the future though with his karma participating in this coverup.





SFC Ollie said:


> No shit for brains, I am back with common sense and facts.


Really? Where? When?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 17, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> BTW, UBL wasn't living in a cave until after the attacks, just sayin.......



Uh Huh was to! Colon Powell and military _experts _said so right on the TV!!
Ya think he would wait till _after_ 9-11 to move into these fine ass digs?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey Mr Jones,Im sure Gomer  by now has me on ignore.He always goes back and forth with me on that,putting me on it and then taking me off and putting me on it again  that being the case,do me a favor,bring up the topics I just posted in my last post  and those videos to him  and ask him to address them so we can watch him cowardly run off with his tail between his legs and come back and say something like -I have debunked those videos many times before,I wont do it again.

Like I said,before I put him on ignore years ago,i showed him videos all the time and asked him to debunk them.He never ONCE took me up on the challenge so he is such a pathetic liar who gets caught lying constantly all the time so you know he wont address them now all of a sudden,thats a given. you can  bet your life savings on it.hee hee.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 19, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ERGO said:
> ...


 bullshit..it's obvious you've never used a cutting torch


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 21, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


funny how you're always around to sniff them..


----------



## PredFan (Nov 21, 2012)

I know what really happened on 9-11:

Groups of AQ terrorists hyjacked some planes and flew them into the twin towers, the pentagon and attempted another crash but failed.

Any other questions?


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 21, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I know what really happened on 9-11:
> 
> Groups of AQ terrorists hyjacked some planes and flew them into the twin towers, the pentagon and attempted another crash but failed.
> 
> Any other questions?



You're a liar repeating the same old crap from before.  
THERE WAS NEVER WAS A "PLANE" TO EVER FLY INTO THE PENTAGON.


----------



## PredFan (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I know what really happened on 9-11:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2012)

PredFan said:


> I know what really happened on 9-11:
> 
> Groups of AQ terrorists hyjacked some planes and flew them into the twin towers, the pentagon and attempted another crash but failed.
> 
> Any other questions?


Just gauging how naive you are....
So is this what you believe?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuC_4mGTs98]9/11: A Conspiracy Theory - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I know what really happened on 9-11:
> ...


wrong it's you who is spreading lies and spouting propaganda.


----------



## daws101 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I know what really happened on 9-11:
> ...


 once again sister jones posts a completely spun bias and dumbed down version of real events, no real argument !


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 21, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I know what really happened on 9-11:
> ...








But take your meds first........


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You have no proof of this.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Really prove what you just said then. Is this not the version of events you adhere to? If not what is different about this version and any other version you believe?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


no, that would be you ....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I know what really happened on 9-11:
> ...



dont you love how the kid tried to debunk you? No surprise,you gave him plenty of facts and proof before throughout the entire thread and he never even ONCE tried to counter it.He just always came back with pathetic posts like this one when cornered.He has got to be a ten year old.That sure is how he debates anyways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Notice how like clockwork,Gomer Pyle Ollie,Dawgshit and Predfan kid ran off with their tail between their legs not even trying to debunk it? Never fails.everytime they are cornered by that video,like all trolls,they always come back with pathetic one liners like that one saying you are spreading lies and propaganda.they are so predictable.

excellent rebuttals to the video,they should start a comedy club.

these paid trolls no for a fact they would be laughed out of a debating hall within a minute if they debated like that there like they did here.the moderater of the debate class would say-okay Dawgshit,you claim he is spreading lies and propaganda,will prove it.you havent even tried to counter his facts.we know it,they know it.

Like clockwork,they are left only to fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> what cracks me up about agent Gomer Pyle Ollies ramblings of conspiracy theorists not being able to agree on anything and his fellow coincidence theorists is how they always  ignore facts that many witnesses died after talking about explosives going off in the towers,how NIST lied saying there were no pools of molten metal found anywhere when several firefighters themselves said they saw many and even Leslie robertson whom they got to and got him to participate in the coverup even he said there were molten pools of metal.as well as he ignores the commission members themselves have said the 9/11 coverup commission lied about their findings.
> 
> gomer also always blatantly ignores that all three towers that collapsed were all owned by silverstein and none of the other buildings were and that some of the buildings were much closer and had far more extensive fires in damaga done to them than bld 7 yet they did not collapse as well as always running off with his tail between his legs when confronted with these facts here he cowardly never trys to debunk and then CLAIMS he has debunked them when the dumbshit has never even ONCE in his entire pathetic existence even tried once on thse forums to debunk them.
> 
> ...



like i said,Gomer and his fellow trolls are so predictable.I KNEW they would not try and counter these facts in this video on the mossads involvement.so predictable.must suck being them being so predictable.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 24, 2012)

911 shitjob, we've simply gotten tired of laughing at your stupid theories....

Whats your favorite this week?

The pentagon clocks? The Missile? Maybe you've switched over to the mini nukes? How about the painted on nano thermite? Come on, give us your favorite for this week.......


----------



## daws101 (Nov 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > what cracks me up about agent Gomer Pyle Ollies ramblings of conspiracy theorists not being able to agree on anything and his fellow coincidence theorists is how they always  ignore facts that many witnesses died after talking about explosives going off in the towers,how NIST lied saying there were no pools of molten metal found anywhere when several firefighters themselves said they saw many and even Leslie robertson whom they got to and got him to participate in the coverup even he said there were molten pools of metal.as well as he ignores the commission members themselves have said the 9/11 coverup commission lied about their findings.
> ...


actually handjob it's you that is predictable.....you're just far too brain dead to notice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 24, 2012)

two farts in a row from the agent trolls.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





No it's actually YOU who has been spreading lies about 9/11, just as much as Gomer Ollie and Moron in the Hat.  The 3 lying stooges who don't have a clue about anything concerning 9/11, and can't back-up any of their bullshit lies about 9/11.

Prove me wrong, bitch! Oh but that's right, YOU can't because there isn't a single bit of proof that a "plane" ever struck the Pentagon.  

You got nothing, but your lies.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> 911 shitjob, we've simply gotten tired of laughing at your stupid theories....
> 
> Whats your favorite this week?
> 
> The pentagon clocks? The Missile? Maybe you've switched over to the mini nukes? How about the painted on nano thermite? Come on, give us your favorite for this week.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Yep no proof at all except for DNA, Body parts, Plane parts, and eyewitnesses....Just to start with....

By the Way I can understand 911 shitforbrains calling me Gomer, but unless you are his sock you must be smart enough to know the difference between a fake marine Private and a real Army Sergeant.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Nov 24, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C02dE5VKeck]Live CNN Report of Jamie McIntyre at the Pentagon - YouTube[/ame]

Yep NO PROOF OF DNA, BODY PARTS, PLANE PARTS, NO NOTHING THAT WOULD EVEN SUGGEST THAT A "PLANE" STRUCK THE PENTAGON.  Watch the video and tell me WHERE IS THE FUCKING PLANE?  Where is the wings, the fuselage, the vertical stabilizer?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6lPXmaxDHo]The pentagon was not hit by a airliner See for yourself (CNN Live Report) 9-11-01 - YouTube[/ame]

After you watch the video you'll probaly say something stupid like "this is just opinion, no proof.  And you'll be wrong yet again.

I have more respect for 9/11 ISJ, than YOU.  9/11 ISJ knows what he's talking about concerning 9/11 and seeks the truth.  YOU, are a puppet, who is trying to suppress the REAL truth about 9/11.  YOU are pathetic.

It really doesn't matter what I call you.  To me YOU are a lying piece of shit about anything concerning 9/11, and YOU should be put down like a sick animal for your ignorance and for your lies about 9/11 that you continualy spread.  You are also a disgrace to the uniform.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 24, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



And you are therefore a fucking moron. Do play again........

And you do not ever attack my service asshole.


----------



## Obamerican (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


You just don't knock a man's service to his country. Let me guess. You never served, did you?


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


really! what about the plane parts ,the bodies, the video footage etc...in 11 years you slap dicks have not provided one shred of solid evidence..
what you have done is make shit up as you went along.
so bitch you were wrong from the start...


----------



## daws101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



he's most likely not old enough to drink.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



 I love the way predfan troll debates.he comes back and tells you that you lie and EVERYTIME you have challenged him to debunk any of your posts,he comes back with pitiful one liners. just like Gomer Pyle Ollie,Moron In the hat and dawgshit,he would be laughed out of a debating hall within a a minute debating like that not even trying to debunk anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 911 shitjob, we've simply gotten tired of laughing at your stupid theories....
> ...



thats troll gomer pyle Ollie for you.amazing how the troll does not care hoe he is a sellout to his fellow military officers trolling for money.He will suffer severely in the future for his participation in this coverup.amazing hoe he doesnt care that he is a disgrace to his fellow military officers that have come forward.GOmer Ollie cracks me up how he saus his fellow military oficers like generals that have much higher ranking them him have come forward and have said it was an inside job.yet gomer says THEY are wrogn and he is right. what a dumbfuck troll. 

I see you have learwed that about Gomer that he will claim he watched a video and come back with pathetic one liners like-its just your opinionmits not proof.thats gomer,so predictable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Thats what i Just got done saying.Gomer really IS  a sick animal the way he has sold out his fellow military officers participating in this coverup like he has for money.that pathetic worm Gomer is so pathetic cause he knows as well as we do HE is the one suppressing the real truth,such hypocricy.It was great watching you take Gomer Ollie and Dawgshit to school just now.they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


you already proved they cant debate and wont.how they always run off when they are cornered and can only come back with pitiful one liners.Its best not to feed the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 25, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...





 as always,Dawgshit troll gets his ass handed to him on a platter from you and he can only sling shit in defeat like the moneky troll he is.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Would you care to try that again, only this time in something resembling English?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 26, 2012)

Wildcat you so much hit the nail right on the head a while back when you made the truthful statement that Gomer Pyle Ollie should be demoted to private.thats the understatement of the year.  agent Olle he make Gomer Pyle look like a genius in his posts and the sad part about it Gomer Pyle isnt real where this dumbfuck paid troll IS.

Gomer Ollie can only sling crap in defeat like the monkey troll he is.feel sorry for the troll actually because he is going to suffer in the worst way imaginable in the future for participating in this coverup for money.yeah gomer always cracks me up with his lies saying he has debunked videos when he never has ONCE ever taken me up on a challenge to debunk one.

He has proved to the whole world what a liar he is after Mr Jones showed him that five minute vidoe and like clockwork,he ran off with his tail between his legs.Must such being a troll like Dawgshit,Moron In The Hat and Gomer Ollie being so predicatable like they are.

this thread is only drawing the paid agent trolls to it so its best not to feed the trolls anymore.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMKKwcq96NM]How To Make A Sock Puppet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



*



			9/11 ISJ knows what he's talking about concerning 9/11 and seeks the truth.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcat you so much hit the nail right on the head a while back when you made the truthful statement that Gomer Pyle Ollie should be demoted to private.thats the understatement of the year.  agent Olle he make Gomer Pyle look like a genius in his posts and the sad part about it Gomer Pyle isnt real where this dumbfuck paid troll IS.
> 
> Gomer Ollie can only sling crap in defeat like the monkey troll he is.feel sorry for the troll actually because he is going to suffer in the worst way imaginable in the future for participating in this coverup for money.yeah gomer always cracks me up with his lies saying he has debunked videos when he never has ONCE ever taken me up on a challenge to debunk one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcat you so much hit the nail right on the head a while back when you made the truthful statement that Gomer Pyle Ollie should be demoted to private.thats the understatement of the year.  agent Olle he make Gomer Pyle look like a genius in his posts and the sad part about it Gomer Pyle isnt real where this dumbfuck paid troll IS.
> 
> Gomer Ollie can only sling crap in defeat like the monkey troll he is.feel sorry for the troll actually because he is going to suffer in the worst way imaginable in the future for participating in this coverup for money.yeah gomer always cracks me up with his lies saying he has debunked videos when he never has ONCE ever taken me up on a challenge to debunk one.
> 
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcat you so much hit the nail right on the head a while back when you made the truthful statement that Gomer Pyle Ollie should be demoted to private.thats the understatement of the year.  agent Olle he make Gomer Pyle look like a genius in his posts and the sad part about it Gomer Pyle isnt real where this dumbfuck paid troll IS.
> 
> Gomer Ollie can only sling crap in defeat like the monkey troll he is.feel sorry for the troll actually because he is going to suffer in the worst way imaginable in the future for participating in this coverup for money.yeah gomer always cracks me up with his lies saying he has debunked videos when he never has ONCE ever taken me up on a challenge to debunk one.
> 
> ...




I see you are still flapping your jaws and not making any sense.

Please explain to us how the DNA from the passengers got in the Pentagon........


----------



## daws101 (Nov 26, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcat you so much hit the nail right on the head a while back when you made the truthful statement that Gomer Pyle Ollie should be demoted to private.thats the understatement of the year.  agent Olle he make Gomer Pyle look like a genius in his posts and the sad part about it Gomer Pyle isnt real where this dumbfuck paid troll IS.
> ...


I would like to hear hand job's or sisters Jone's explanation on how and when the "missile" parts were changed out for fake plane parts and how the DNA of the missing passengers was matched to the already dead corpse parts found in the fake wreckage?
all in a matter of  minutes after the impact?.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 26, 2012)

They can't explain the facts. They have to make up new ones..........


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Nov 26, 2012)

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I'm sure they'll be along to explain that to you.




Just as soon as they finally figure out what side of the Citgo station the plane flew over. 



So check back in about another 11 years.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Hey 9/11 ISJ:  Do you want to know how fucking stupid Gomer Ollie is?  A few weeks back he PM me *No discussing PM's on the open board*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...





that sure is some funny stuff Gomer said to you alright.Like you once said before,you really hit the nail on the head when you said that he needs to be demoted to private.the sad thing about Gomer Ollie is he makes Gomer Pyle look very intelligent and whats sad about that is Gomer Pyle isnt real where Gomer Ollie is.

btw,I noticed 8,count them "8" farts in a row were committed from the agent trolls after my last post and before your post.Im sure you noticed that as well.man these guys cant post without shitting all over the floor. 

thats got to be some kind of world record for those agent trolls.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 6, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



So you cannot offer any explanation except that the evidence of bodies and plane wreckage and DNA wasn't there? OK. You keep going with that... And when you have proof that none of that was there, let me know....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 6, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



No 911nutjob, your farts didn't knock those buildings down.........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 6, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 6, 2012)

hey wildcat,did you notice how quickly Gomers handlers sent him here so fast after your post?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 6, 2012)

Somebody farted in here twice in a row just now 

Now everyone watch as Rimjob copies my post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2012)

as usual,this sad troll Moron In The hat shows his pathetic obsession he has with me postng IMMEDIATLEY after i do.at least that other sad troll Candyass-aka obamerica got over his obsession over me a long time ago.this moron in the hat cant get over HIS.how pathetic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> as usual,this sad troll Moron In The hat shows his pathetic obsession he has with me postng IMMEDIATLEY after i do.at least that other sad troll Candyass-aka obamerica got over his obsession over me a long time ago.this moron in the hat cant get over HIS.how pathetic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 7, 2012)

again you show off to everyone your pathetic obsession over me to everyone moron in the hat.what a sad little worm you are with a sad life.worse than candyfags.at least HE has gotten over his obsession with me anyways.his NEW obsession is over Alex Jones.waits for the sad little worm to come back immediatly in minutes again.if you dont,thats cause your handlers have you at another site trolling there instead is the only reason.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> again you show off to everyone your pathetic obsession over me to everyone moron in the hat.what a sad little worm you are with a sad life.worse than candyfags.at least HE has gotten over his obsession with me anyways.his NEW obsession is over Alex Jones.waits for the sad little worm to come back immediatly in minutes again.if you dont,thats cause your handlers have you at another site trolling there instead is the only reason.


is it just me or is hand job crying out for attention?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> again you show off to everyone your pathetic obsession over me to everyone moron in the hat.what a sad little worm you are with a sad life.worse than candyfags.at least HE has gotten over his obsession with me anyways.his NEW obsession is over Alex Jones.waits for the sad little worm to come back immediatly in minutes again.if you dont,thats cause your handlers have you at another site trolling there instead is the only reason.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


 
You should get yourself a condom.  That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.  
You are the imbecile who doesn't have a clue.  I knew that you wouldn't answer my question, because your master wouldn't allow it.

Did you really expect me to abide and respect what YOU say?  I don't give a damn what YOU want.

See if you can't or won't respect the victims, survivors and the families of those who had lost someone on 9/11, than YOU don't deserve respect.

All you have been doing time and time again is post bullshit lie after bullshit lie anything about 9/11.    You've been proven wrong, over and over and over again.  Face it, you're wrong about everything about 9/11, but I know your master still wants you to post more and more lies and disinfo about 9/11, and like a good little soldier boy, you comply.  You're pathetic.

If anything I post directly pisses you off, it puts a smile on my face.  







Shock me, say something intelligent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



He'll be a greay haired old man by the time he ever does that,post something intelligent.

The thing that cracks me up about Gomer Pyle Ollies logic is he says we should believe HIM,a lying troll,instead of all these high ranking military officers that have come forward that i have posted too many times to remember in the patriots question 9/11 link.

Gomer is such a a pathetic worm and such a disgrace to his fellow military officers taking money from his handlers to post lies,he should do those military officers and society a favor, put a gun to his head.

oh there was only ONE thing you got wrong here in your post,its a RUBBER not a condom.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



Found any evidence that the DNA, Bodies, and plane parts were planted at the Pentagon yet?

Didn't think so. Carry on Nutjob........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 11, 2012)

someone farted in here.

that means you talk to yourself and your ready for the nut house agent Gomer.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


he has and you didn't  understand it then what makes you think( and I use the term loosely) repeating anything would make a difference ?btw "false premise" is something intelligent.


----------



## daws101 (Dec 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


actually hand job, it 's you, as always, got it wrong.
condom is the correct term ..rubber is the term ignorant people use.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Dec 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



You have to excuse Rimjob. He's very upset after finding out paid shill Dickie Gage made $85K last year and didn't share any of the dupe's money with him.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 11, 2012)

Wildcard said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...


_Ad hominem_ attack not appreciated.


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


They have nothing.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 11, 2012)

freedombecki said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wildcard said:
> ...



We know it and they know it. It's why they are so bitter. Because we know that they know that they have nothing.........

And if they did why has there been no legal action?


----------



## freedombecki (Dec 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Because their lawyers get frustrated when they insist on wearing their tinfoil hats into the court of law.


----------



## Arthur (Dec 11, 2012)

A lot of people died senselessly.  That's what happened on 9-11.


----------

